# Alien Prequel canned for original project titled: PROMETHEUS



## Kagekatsu (Jan 15, 2011)

> The Alien prequel is dead and a new Ridley Scott project has been reborn.
> 
> Fox has announced that instead of making a much-talked about Alien movie, the project has been reconfigured as an original sci-fi movie, titled Prometheus, with Scott still at the helm and with Noomi Rapace to star.
> 
> ...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 15, 2011)

is it still based on that weird dude and ship that appeared in alien?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 15, 2011)

From what I know, the prequel was supposed to be more about the Space Jockey, the "weird dude" race that created the aliens, it was actually what convinced Mr. Scott to go along with the project in the first place


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 15, 2011)

> "In a world flooded with prequels, sequels and reboots,” stated Lindelof. “I was incredibly struck by just how original Ridley's vision was for this movie. It's daring, visceral and hopefully, the last thing anyone expects.”





> Prometheus is actually a bold move for Fox as it means leaving behind a project that has a strong brand and legacy behind it. You’ve got to wonder what kind of conversations Scott had with the studio to persuade them to go with it.



Some of this.  Could be interesting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 15, 2011)

The problem with that prequel is that we would know how it ends.

Anyway, Im mixed. Im glad Ridley Scott is doing another sci-fi movie. I was tired of pretentious dramas, bland crime movies and wannabe Gladiator films. Im also glad it's an original idea.

But I want to see another alien movie, at least if its good. Someone just needs to watch Alien(or Aliens) and Alien: Resurrection back to back, see what made the first 2 so effective and what made the last one........not, and made a damn good Alien movie.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 15, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> The problem with that prequel is that we would know how it ends.
> 
> Anyway, Im mixed. Im glad Ridley Scott is doing another sci-fi movie. I was tired of pretentious dramas, bland crime movies and wannabe Gladiator films. Im also glad it's an original idea.
> 
> But I want to see another alien movie, at least if its good. Someone just needs to watch Alien(or Aliens) and Alien: Resurrection back to back, see what made the first 2 so effective and what made the last one........not, and made a damn good Alien movie.



Same here, I've wanted to see at least one more good Alien film that wipes the memory of the AVP debacles, but I can certainly see how a prequel could potentially damage the mystique and mythos that made the title creature so famous.

So yeah, I'm on board with Scott making an original sci-fi epic, and casting Noomi Rapace is a good first step. 

Of course, with Lindelof writing the script, I'm hoping for something more than the "Dead all along" ending.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2011)

So. . . it's _somewhat_ (loose term) based on Alien?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 15, 2011)

If "HALO" turned into District 9, I'd love to see how this goes. Well done to them for deciding not to take the easy way with the prequel


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2011)

Please no more Aliens movies  Im happy with my trilogy thank you very much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

I want them to have alien women with three titties.


----------



## Slice (Jan 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want them to have alien women with three titties.



Just like Total Recall 


No Alien prequel sounds fine to me given the quality of the franchise after the third one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

Maybe they will have a woman with 2-vaginas on this one. You know, make it more edgy for today's society.


----------



## Spica (Jan 18, 2011)

Noomi Rapace to star! Sold!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

Isn't she that slut that plays the slut in The Girl with the Slutty Dragon Tattoo?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 18, 2011)

The film is called Prometheus not Alien: Prometheus.

Its an "Original" idea so elements of "The Alien Series" will be in the 2 films but thats it. So if you spot familiar architecture in the film it'll be just passing similarities at best.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 21, 2011)

Michael Fassbender and Charlize Theron have both signed on:

a room only containing 2 transportalisers and 2 vents doesn't make much sense either.


Fassbender alludes that Prometheus is connected to the Alien universe. Whether not it's still a direct prequel or a spin-off remains unknown.

Don't know for certain yet, but it's good to see their starting to build a cast.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

As long as there are aliens somewhere (and not the _Alien aliens--_any aliens) I'll be happy.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 21, 2011)

The ALIEN Franchise

1.Alien
2.Aliens

.
.
.

3.Prometheus set in the world of Alien where we have an original serious scifi story spanning 2 films; no their won't be any face hugging spinal tapping, of any sort in this film so if your a wanting that go watch AVP and leave the rest of the Franchise to people who support it. Now where was I yes so those acid pissing bloodhounds won't be in the film as far as we know "Out there" in the universe yes in the film yes no maybe yes maybe no who really knows I guess we'll know when the 1st Trailer is released. So keep your mini guns mounted in the armory its gonna be along wait and for god sakes man quit banging the female robots on the ship they're malfunctioning all over the place but not in the psychotic way Ian Holms did in Alien.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 21, 2011)

I like to see a aliens film the same way i like to see a alien verses predator film, without humans. the moment this becomes a slasher movie the less interested i am in the movie. Which is why Predators was a bad movie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 22, 2011)

if this space jockey was a race superior to the aliens, then are they comparable to the predators?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2011)

I like the idea of Scott doing a sci fi film I guess


----------



## -Dargor- (Feb 22, 2011)

Any idea on the timeline?

We know this movie will be set in the Alien universe but won't star the Alien race, but that doesn't tell us when these events will be happening.

I wouldn't be surprised if we get a quick reference at some point trough the movie.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2011)

I think that at this point Ridley don't give a darn about no timeline.  And quite honestly I don't either.  I just want it to be a good movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2011)

Im really glad actually, the idea of the prequel sounded shit. Let the Alien franchise die and lets begin a new chapter for Scott, hope he really does well with this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

But you know there will be tie-ins. The time line may come into play.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 22, 2011)

The only Alien Timeline that should matter guys is this

Alien Directed by Ridley Scott
Aliens Directed by James Cameron
The Prometheus Project Directed by Ridley Scott


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

But what about Aliens 3?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 22, 2011)

You mean Alien 3: No OZ Like Home... No that doesn't count nor does Ressurrection


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

But it had Winona Ryder in it. :33


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But it had Winona Ryder in it. :33



And any film she is in all ways bombs at the Box Office the only exception to that rule is Star Trek because she dies in the film.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

She still fine.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> She still fine.



Finally Miss transported by Checov


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2011)

> She still fine



She's a hasbeen that steals clothes. And Alien Resurrection was a shit stain on the Alien franchise, whoever green lit that shit will have a special place in hell.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2011)

Ennoea tellin it how it is


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 22, 2011)

Thats why Prometheus is Lighting the flame that will return us to a time when the ALIEN Universe was to be respected not to be made a mockery of.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 22, 2011)

I was intrigued by this idea when I first heard about it. Not sure about the tie in part though personally I think it is very possible considering how rich the potential of the source material is. Perhaps they'll do a story centered around some of the other shady business of Weyland-Yutani in other parts of the galaxy, perhaps the company's other explorations into the mysterious alien race who built the ships the xenomorphs were found on?


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Im really glad actually, the idea of the prequel sounded shit. Let the Alien franchise die and lets begin a new chapter for Scott, hope he really does well with this.



the prequel idea done right was our best hope of an aliens film without the slasher/sci-fi/monsteroftheweek shit we get now. 

if this alien film is just an excuse to have humans die horrible set it on earth in the "middle" of an infestation of those things.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

I still think she's fine. 

I don't care about anything else.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Read _Empire_ and they way they said there is a possibility that the aliens might/could/ possibly be in it. Though they don't seem totally sure.

Sounds like a film about the Space Jockeys and humans, but with the xenomorphs maybe hovering about. In other words, a proper Sci-Fi film, that might end as a Sci-Fi horror. It actually sounds something more like _Genesis of the Daleks,_ 'cept with Aliens instead of Daleks.

If they _do_ do an _Alien_ prequel, or any other _Alien_ film, I think that would be the way to go. Drop the slasher-horror in space routine, and try and make a totally different film, like a dark science-fiction drama or something, then see what happens when you throw a Face-Hugger into the mix.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2011)

I think they need to do a alien origins movie. Then have Predators kill them.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think they need to do a alien origins movie. Then have Predators kill them.



Oh no this is not how this thread is gonna go down we are not having a discussion about AVP again do you here me.... FOX maimed both franchises with their hodge podge dinner plan.... And now our only hope for a series set in the world of ALIEN is Prometheus and you want to bring those stealth spamming Hunters in the mix uh uh uh aint gonna happen not in my Prometheus.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 8, 2011)

Idris Elba, Kate Dickie, Sean Harris, and Rafe Spall have signed on:


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2011)

Stop trolling CMX

No more AVP, god no. It was never a good idea to begin with but FOX's handling it was just rubbish.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

I liked AVP II well enough. The third one was . The first was shit. They don't really know what they're doing though, II was the "best" but even that was kind of dumb.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 8, 2011)

What third?

Or are you talking about the games?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

Wait, I was thinking about the new Predator movie. My bad.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2011)

The second one was a bad slasher flick, and the woman with her child, what a Ripley wannabe.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 29, 2011)

Rumor: Guy Pearce sighting on set


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wait, I was thinking about the new Predator movie. My bad.



Are you saying Predator 1 was shit? Or avp1 was shit. Cause if it's predator I'ma have to kill ya


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Prometheus Comic-Con panel releases first footage


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2011)

shit has spoilers, i 'll wait for non spoilers, but the lines b4 the spoilers got me going


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 14, 2011)

sorry to bump an old thread, but I heard there is sposed to be a trailer released for this when Justin Timberlakes Movie comes out


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 14, 2011)

> "In a world flooded with prequels, sequels and reboots,” stated Lindelof. “I was incredibly struck by just how original Ridley's vision was for this movie. It's daring, visceral and hopefully, the last thing anyone expects.”



I like this, I'm tired of sequels/prequels and reboots. Do something original for christ sake.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 14, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> sorry to bump an old thread, but I heard there is sposed to be a trailer released for this when Justin Timberlakes Movie comes out



if i have to sit in on a timberlake movie to see the trailer, i'm already suspicious, am i right guys :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Are you saying Predator 1 was shit? Or avp1 was shit. Cause if it's predator I'ma have to kill ya



AVP1 was shit.

Predator I is obviously one of the greatest movies of all time.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 14, 2011)

"The SIX PATHS OF SHIT"

Alien 3 = Shit
Alien Resurrection = Shit
Alien vs Predator = Shit
Alien vs Predator Requiem = Shit
Predators = Shit
Predator 2 = Shit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

Predator 2 wasn't shit. You take it back.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 14, 2011)

i like _all the predator movies_.  not the ones with aliens though, though i did buy the avp2 BD :S

predator 2 had "that thing is from the other side...this is dread mon, real dread"


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Predator 2 wasn't shit. You take it back.



I'm sorry I appologize it wasn't full of shit it was full of Bullshit...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm going to fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 14, 2011)

I hate to say it but Predator 2 sucked, now Predators was actually pretty good, I was disappointed with AVP and AVPR, with AVPR you could hardly see shit cause it was soo dark


----------



## Furious George (Oct 14, 2011)

My favorite part was when they decided to grow a pair and can a prequel. 

Maybe this dark era of the reboot/reimagining/remake/prequel is coming to a close.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I hate to say it but* Predator 2 sucked*, now *Predators was actually pretty good*, I was disappointed with AVP and AVPR, with AVPR you could hardly see shit cause it was soo dark



I'm going to have to report you for some serious trollin'.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2011)

This film will be great.  It can't go wrong with that cast.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm going to have to report you for some serious trollin'.



dude wtf, seriously


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Ridley Scott, the guy is one of my all time favorite directors, but he needs to hang it up and call it a day. I was excited about this months ago, but then it was revealed at Comic Con that it would most likely be PG-13-- factor in that it's Fox handling the film, as well as Scott wanting to shoot this in 3D for some stupid fucking reason, and all you're left with is yet another dried out summer blockbuster. And what a shame it is-- I hear HR Giger contributed some more designs to this film.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 24, 2011)

It's alien IN THREE DEEEEEE!!!!!!1!!


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 24, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Ridley Scott, the guy is one of my all time favorite directors, but he needs to hang it up and call it a day. I was excited about this months ago, but then it was revealed at Comic Con that it would most likely be PG-13-- factor in that it's Fox handling the film, as well as Scott wanting to shoot this in 3D for some stupid fucking reason, and all you're left with is yet another dried out summer blockbuster. And what a shame it is-- I hear HR Giger contributed some more designs to this film.



he's shooting both formats, I am hoping fox will go with the R Rated Version, PG-13 was a killer on AVP


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 24, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> he's shooting both formats, I am hoping fox will go with the R Rated Version, PG-13 was a killer on AVP



Well the viewer can opt to see in 2D, I just don't like the current 3D craze. Hell, Scott himself said he would never shoot in 2D again after this, which also doesn't bod well for his 'Blade Runner' sequel.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 24, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> he's shooting both formats, I am hoping fox will go with the R Rated Version, PG-13 was a killer on AVP



Knowing Scott, there will be a PG-13 for the theatrical cut, then the Unrated cut with 15 minutes of cut footage on Blu-Ray later.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 24, 2011)

is it "native 3d" or converted 3d


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 24, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> is it "native 3d" or converted 3d



Native 3D.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 24, 2011)

that shouldn't be too bad then


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 24, 2011)

Native 3D wtf


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 24, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Native 3D wtf



Yeah, he has a group of Indians serving as his DP for the film.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 24, 2011)

WTF                            .


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 24, 2011)

indian dp bro


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 24, 2011)

Yep. Indian DP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

Indian double penetration? 

What does that have to do with Aliens?


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 24, 2011)

seriously WTF


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2011)

lol you guys are hilarious


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Indian double penetration?
> 
> What does that have to do with Aliens?



Indian is the new Arcturian...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm so confused and disgusted.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 25, 2011)

seriously, can we get back on topic


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

On topic: Aliens get DP'd by Predators.

Every day of the week.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm so confused and disgusted.



Arcturians is reference from Aliens. 



Zapp Brannigan said:


> seriously, can we get back on topic



The big screen needs more Colonial Marines. Out of all the Alien movies theyre only in one of them. 

_"I'm ready, man, check it out. I am the ultimate badass! State of the badass art! You do NOT wanna fuck with me. Check it out! Hey Ripley, don't worry. Me and my squad of ultimate badasses will protect you! 

Check it out! Independently targeting particle beam phalanx. Vwap! Fry half a city with this puppy. We got tactical smart missiles, phase-plasma pulse rifles, RPGs, we got sonic electronic ball breakers! We got nukes, we got knives, sharp sticks..."_


----------



## Alien (Oct 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> On topic: Aliens get DP'd by Predators.
> 
> Every day of the week.



You            twat


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

In spirit of the original Alien(s) films, I think they should fodderize the aliens more and just have one person solo a planet of them.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In spirit of the original Alien(s) films, I think they should fodderize the aliens more and just have one person solo a planet of them.



it's not like the aliens have mastered space travel.  they are incredible as an invasive species, but they aren't even the aliens from starship troopers.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 23, 2011)

Source:


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 23, 2011)

That has my interest.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 23, 2011)

hmmmmm

that pic with Fassbender in it should already excite Rukia


----------



## Parallax (Nov 23, 2011)

oh shit Idris Elba O:


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 23, 2011)

Noomi Rapace :33.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 23, 2011)

This film is full of WIN and its not even out yet... Between this and The Dark Knight Rises no other 2012 film stands a chance in hell at The Box Office.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 23, 2011)

have they finally released a trailer yet


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 23, 2011)

The Teaser Trailer leaked online yesterday on Youtube but has been "Terminated" by FOX


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 24, 2011)

damnit I wanted to see it


----------



## Vault (Nov 24, 2011)

Idris Elba and Fassbender in one movie? Sold.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> Idris Elba and Fassbender in one movie? Sold.



The films will be full of so much WIN that the audience will be loosing their shit twice.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 24, 2011)

if anyone has another trailer that is viewable pm me the details


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 24, 2011)

I just hope it gets released soon. Rapace was great as Salander in The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo, and Fassbender was great as Erick in First Class. This is gonna be one hell of a film .


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 24, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> The problem with that prequel is that we would know how it ends.
> 
> Anyway, Im mixed. Im glad Ridley Scott is doing another sci-fi movie. I was tired of pretentious dramas, bland crime movies and wannabe Gladiator films. Im also glad it's an original idea.
> 
> But I want to see another alien movie, at least if its good. Someone just needs to watch Alien(or Aliens) and Alien: Resurrection back to back, see what made the first 2 so effective and what made the last one........not, and made a damn good Alien movie.



For me Alien finished with Aliens of James cameron.
There has been some leaked images of this project and the legendary artist Gigier has returned. It's the first time since the original alien since he came back to this franchise.
Alien 3, 4 and those pathetic spinoffs where steaming goat shit. It was time for a good story movie to be made. Really looking forward to this.



Zapp Brannigan said:


> I hate to say it but Predator 2 sucked, now Predators was actually pretty good, I was disappointed with AVP and AVPR, with AVPR you could hardly see shit cause it was soo dark



Predator 2 wasn't that bad, the rest that you mentioned tough, are just stupid movies made by stupid old geeks for stupid old geeks.



NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> it's not like the aliens have mastered space travel.  they are incredible as an invasive species, but they aren't even the aliens from starship troopers.


They are like termites but deadly alien termites, geeks just love to idolize them. However if you wanna talk about invasive forces then you ve got the Zerg and the mother fcking Tyranids.
The Tyranids are a specially alien organism, too alien for the human mind to comprehend their behavior, anyways this is not 40k thread so lets chat about it later.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 25, 2011)

the AVP series would of been better if they would based it off the games or the comics or novels


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 25, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> the AVP series would of been better if they would based it off the games or the comics or novels



based on the games would had been fun.
Otherwise it would be like making a movie of humans vs furry horde in cancun.
I mean srsly... those geeks just ruin the franchises that they are obssesed with.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 25, 2011)

AVP in Cancun, now that would be funny to see


----------



## Slice (Nov 25, 2011)

Worst thing they did with the AvP movies was letting them take place on earth.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 25, 2011)

Slice said:


> Worst thing they did with the AvP movies was letting them take place on earth.



yea pretty much


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 26, 2011)

Its that Time Again to FEAR The DARK of SPACE again.

"Official Trailer Soon"

I'll post the HD Version once it hits Youtube after its release in theaters in December.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 26, 2011)

Trailer will probably be released with TGWDT.

Noticed this seemed to use the same distorted "scream" sounds from the first film's trailer.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 26, 2011)

couldn't see shit with that


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 26, 2011)

Slight grammar error I noticed at the end.

"Could be *It's* end."


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 26, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> couldn't see shit with that



You gotta understand Zapp someone booted the trailer behind closed doors at FOX.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> You gotta understand Zapp someone booted the trailer behind closed doors at FOX.



I know that, I was just pissed cause I didn't get to see the actual trailer before fox had it pulled


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 26, 2011)

I know I know but at least we know that the Trailer is being released in December.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 26, 2011)

Space Jockey 38 Seconds into the trailer... I want a crystal clear trailer for the rest of the awsomeness now.

Title Card animation is the same as used for Alien.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Looks like we're going back to LV-426 for the 1st time. The black obelisk that the scientists walk by in the photos from entertainment mag 'evolve' into the eggs we see in Alien. The xenomorph is in the film but in its "Pure form" and these fuckers are huge.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 27, 2011)

damn have to wait another week, bad enough having to wait another 6 months to see this


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 27, 2011)

I want to see what the space jokeys where and stuff. yeah.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 27, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Its that Time Again to FEAR The DARK of SPACE again.



Just how much fear can a PG-13 rating evoke?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 27, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Just how much fear can a PG-13 rating evoke?



Well, knowing Fox, and Scott's history of director's cuts. We'll get the PG-13 version released for theaters, then the unrated cut on Blu-Ray months later.

I still want to see it in theaters, but chances are, the home version is going to be the superior product.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 27, 2011)

Prometheus Trailer Synopsis


*Spoiler*: __ 





•The trailer starts with the 20th Century FOX logo. You hear a transmission. A woman (which I assume to be Rapace) is saying “…got to stop… was wrong.. so wrong…I’m so sorry…”. You can hear the last part very clearly.

•The first scene shows a spaceship (similar to the one seen in the first leaked trailer) flying towards a planet in the background.

•Next you see is the surface of a planet and some sort of facility. It kinda looks like a Lunar base to me.

•Now they show this scene from the Comic-con footage.

•You can see the film’s title forming in the background during most of the trailer. Pretty much like in the introductory scene of Alien.

•Next is the Ampule room. They show it off from all different angles and finally a close up of the ampules. Suddenly you hear a high pitch scream. It’s not human. It sounds like if it was from a facehugger. Then there’s a lot of smoke from what seems to be acid corrosion. They show a guy in a spacesuit. He’s alone. Screaming and putting his hands over his helmet. It looks just like the Kane/derelict scene in Alien.

•Now they show the same spaceship from earlier. Same shot as in the first leaked trailer. Flying towards what seems to be a different planet in the background.

•The next 2 scenes are from the comic-con footage. 1, 2.

•Now they show Vickers running across a hallway. Same scene as in the first leaked trailer.

•Next seems to me someone in a spacesuit. Driving a futuristic vehicle in some desert like surface. Heading towards some structure or facility in the middle of nowhere at full speed.

•An impressive shot of the Iceland waterfalls.

•Next is this scene from the comic-con footage. They seem to be shooting at something or someone but they don’t show it.

•Next you see is some grey-black serpent like creature. Jumping ala facehugger from some sort of grey-goo cavity. Now they show the whole scene. There’s two guys in their spacesuits. One lying on the ground (it seems to be the impregnated guy from earlier) and another one checking on him. The creature jumps from what seems to be the insides of the previous impregnated guy to the other one.

•Now they show someone with a expression of pain. The guy is still in his spacesuit and someone appears to be holding him in their arms.

•Now you can see a device or hologram of some sort. It looks like an atom or a planet. I’m not sure if it’s a planet or just some molecular structure tbh. The center of the hologram is a single sphere so it should be a planet system. Probably the coordinates to some other world.

•Now this shot from comic-con.

•Next is a spaceship being destroyed while in the air.

•One guy in a spacesuit pouncing at someone else while holding something. It looks like it’s going to hurt.

•Next is the space jockey room. Same as in the Comic-con footage. The center piece of the plate opens up and the space jockey chair rotates out of the ground.

•Next scene shows off a very inflated belly. Like if the person was pregnant but there’s something bigger than a chestbuster moving inside. Seems to be Rapace’s.

•Idris Elba yells while aboard of what seems to be the Prometheus.

•The sandstorm + Rapace spacesuit scene. Same as in the first leaked trailer. Close up of Rapace. She gets hit by the storm and she falls down a pit. It’s the scene depicted in the official still released around comic-con.

•Now you can clearly read Prometheus. The whole title has formed in the background. They show it for a few seconds.

•Now a close up of Rapace’s face. She’s in pain. It seems to be the same scene as in the first leaked trailer. The one with the green lasers scanning her belly.

•Now they show someone in a spacesuit looking at the derelict in the surface of a planet with clear skies.

•The words “They went looking”

•The derelict again. It’s vertical to the ground. It would be impossible to enter it from the same place as in Alien.

•The words “for earth’s beginning”

•Still on the same planet. The derelict (or something really big) seems to be falling down from above. The guy in the spacesuit is running away now. Trying not to get crushed.

•The words  “what they found”

•They now show two guys running away.

•The words  “could be its the end”

•They show the same guys again. Running away from what appears to be a huge gigerish structure (it feels like it’s moving but it’s hard to tell). Perhaps the derelict in flight. There’s a lot of smoke. What appears to be debris on fire are falling from above. They keep running away from it.

•The music reminded me a lot of the one from Inception (the ‘horns sounds’). But mixed with what appears to be the music from the original trailer for Alien. Same music during all the trailer.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 29, 2011)

I could never figure out why they called LV 426 a planetoid when it was a moon orbiting a Gas Giant, or should I say 1 of 3 moons that was seen on the shot of the Nostromo approaching


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 29, 2011)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHJK6SezRpY&feature=player_embedded[/Youtube]

Trailer Music Minus Alien (Theme)


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 29, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The ALIEN Franchise
> 
> 1.Alien
> 2.Aliens
> ...



You sir deserve a rep.
Yes it is about to be a triology and AVP was just a game, unless you refered to those filmed fanfictions that where passed at the movie theaters rather than youtube.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 29, 2011)

If the description for Prometheus Holds TRUE then:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Prometheus Part 1 won't be diving head first "excuse the pun" into a set up for the conditions of the Derelict discovery on LV-426 until the end -- which is where Prometheus Part 2 would pick up but thats just conjecture.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 29, 2011)

wish there was a place I could download the trailer


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 29, 2011)

Unfortunately all the Booted Copies on YT are Terminated so everyone else myself included is waiting with anticipation for the HD Release of the Trailer by FOX.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm really excited for this movie TBH. Especially with the new Aliens movie coming out.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 29, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Unfortunately all the Booted Copies on YT are Terminated so everyone else myself included is waiting with anticipation for the HD Release of the Trailer by FOX.



I saw the leaked trailer 

And is this going to be a 2 part? o_O


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 30, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> I saw the leaked trailer
> 
> And is this going to be a 2 part? o_O



As far as we still know Scott's (Sorta Kinda Maybe Alien Prequels are good to go with Prometheus being the 1st) remember though the original scripted version of The Prequels were designed as a 2 Film deal so whatever the original drafts were for the prequel have been redrawn how much is still in the new drafts is up to (speculation) thats why Fassbender said in an interview that their are aspects of Alien in the DNA of this film... Which is to say while their might be familier motifs in Prometheus: A Company Employee, Expedition, Discovery, Pandora's Box, etc this is not Alien or any of its sequals its a story that may or may not directly or indirectly lead into the 1979 film Scott Directed. (See: Possible Summary top of page).


*Spoiler*: __ 





What was 2001 it was about Man's Evolution From: Ape-Man-Star Child
What is Prometheus about in comparison: Its about Man finding their Gods, Man stealing the fire of Creation from said Gods and The Gods cursing the Fire Man Stole from Them.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 30, 2011)

The Main Site for the Film is up so look for the 2:40 second trailer to launch today or Tomorrow


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 30, 2011)

says coming soon on the trailer


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 30, 2011)

Regarding that description Hellrasinbrasin posted


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 30, 2011)

Honestly would like to see the trailer too.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 30, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Regarding that description Hellrasinbrasin posted



Thats why I said possible Film Summary -- as I'm well aware of fakes being put out for film projects.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 1, 2011)

not to worry zap had a back-up as well. gotta find it again
edit

in before it is removed, lol. someone tried to clear this one up but some scenes are worse while some are better. sick track too.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 1, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> not to worry zap had a back-up as well. gotta find it again
> edit
> 
> in before it is removed, lol. someone tried to clear this one up but some scenes are worse while some are better. sick track too.



be nice to see the actual trailer where it doesn't involve it being filmed from some guys cell phone


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 5, 2011)

For those who missed it Trailer Screen Shots


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 6, 2011)

I've seen alot of these screen shots


----------



## Talon. (Dec 6, 2011)

its driving me nuts  i want a good trailer and I want it NAO.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 6, 2011)

Time to go Postal on Fox's Buttocks


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 6, 2011)

they say monday. I can't wait either. keep listening to the creepy song from the trailer. also of note if you stare into the sockets of the pictures of the creepy stone face, eyes appear staring back at you.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 6, 2011)

Sounds about right I just talked to a friend who works at my local theater and he said that the Prometheus Trailer is launching the week of the 16th along with The Dark Knight Rises Trailer...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2011)

Screen shots seem meh.


----------



## rockclock (Dec 6, 2011)

2 Spoiler pictures of the movie from the story board.











The second one is the movie poster.


----------



## Felix (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm so hyped for this that it isn't even funny


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 6, 2011)

rockclock said:


> 2 Spoiler pictures of the movie from the story board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sweet ass fucking moses, those are fucking amazing


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2011)

rockclock said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Now I'm getting hyped for this movie somewhat.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 7, 2011)

A forum member at the film sit for Prometheueus "ShadowCaster" posted a scanned copy of a page from the 1979 original ALIEN script! But not just any random page, this page includes a disgarded scene from Alien in which Dallas sees an "Urn-like" object.. which when approched, seen to have nothing inside of it. This all takes place isinside the crashed derelict ship seen on LV 426 in the opening scenes of the film, while Dallas, and the group investigate it.



Source:


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 7, 2011)

lol was just reading that.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 7, 2011)

I have the paperback of Alien somewhere, sadly I can't get a new copy, seems to be out of print which blows


----------



## Corran (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm confused. Will there be "Aliens" in this movie? I'm still not sure what the plot is except for them going to the place from Alien.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 7, 2011)

Corran said:


> I'm confused. Will there be "Aliens" in this movie? I'm still not sure what the plot is except for them going to the place from Alien.



No and Yes... 

(NO)

Its an Origin of The Species story with man seeking its creator only to discover that the Gods' are not as benevolent as the image painted in their races literature especially when their creations make off with the cook book.

(YES)

Their are aspects of Alien in the framwork of the film but not in the film as a physical pressence you follow.

I hope that answers your question.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 7, 2011)

Ah snap Michael Fassbender is in this, thought it was him on the poster and I confirmed it, really hyped for the movie :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2011)

I wonder if the Predators kicked the alien-creators' asses, too?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 7, 2011)

That was an interesting scene, wonder why they did'nt put it in the movie.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 7, 2011)

you noticed in AVP R there was a skull on the scout ship similar to the Jockey


----------



## Kabukicho (Dec 8, 2011)

Those fan art rocks!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 8, 2011)

...The Prometheus Teaser Trailer is slated to premiere Monday along with 2 other Teasers one of those 2 being MIB III.

Prometheus Teaser Trailer has a length of 1:03
...

Prometheus Theatrical Trailer # 1 has a length of 2:38 and is slated to launch during SuperBowl XLVI


----------



## Kabukicho (Dec 14, 2011)

The high-quality *Prometheus poster *is hereee


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

I see an oxymoron.


----------



## Kabukicho (Dec 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I see an oxymoron.


?

care to explain?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 14, 2011)

Very Smart on fox releasing this in June and not July.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 15, 2011)

Now waiting for the trailer just got harder, that looks awesome.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 15, 2011)

hurry up damnit


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's a trailer for a trailer:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

A trailer for a trailer?


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, trailer is coming Thursday at 7pm Pacific, btw.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

How about a teaser for the trailer that is a trailer of a trailer? 


Maybe some teaser posters for the teaser before that, too.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 19, 2011)

That's how I feel awaiting more news on 'Elysium.'


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 19, 2011)

That looks really cool. Hopefully it'll make the genre legit again.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 19, 2011)

considering the 2 who really fucked up with the AVP movies


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 19, 2011)

Seems to feel like Alien 1 from what little I saw. That's good.


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2011)

Wasn't exactly impressed by the trailer of the trailer, luckily the trailer is bound to be much better.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's the trailer for the trailer for the official trailer (_fucking CMX was right_ ):


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

Sometimes I wish I wasn't right.


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2011)

Trailer for a trailer for a trailer


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 19, 2011)

Please don't let this be PG-13. Everything I have seen up to this point has looked great, but a PG rating will make me sad.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 19, 2011)

I want my R Rating Damnit


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 20, 2011)

I hate it when they pull that Ad within an Ad thing before running the actual ad

I'm sure that wednsday they'll be announcing a pre-release announcement for
the release of the trailer before its released Thursday.


----------



## Slice (Dec 20, 2011)

^ This

Nothing is worse than these announcement of an announcement shows / trailers.
Seriously who came up with this shit?


----------



## Amuro (Dec 20, 2011)

this is kinda taking the piss they should have released the trailer when it was leaked



TetraVaal said:


> Please don't let this be PG-13. Everything I  have seen up to this point has looked great, but a PG rating will make  me sad.



seriously making this PG-13 would remove any bite the project would otherwise have


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 20, 2011)

why would it be pg-13 if the trailer in canada alone is 14A. do the americans have anything less then R but not pg-13? 14A can be pretty racy and the movie could very well be R because they usually tone down the movie trailer so more people are exposed to the trailer.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 20, 2011)

Slice said:


> ^ This
> 
> Nothing is worse than these announcement of an announcement shows / trailers.
> Seriously who came up with this shit?



Wondering this myself, they seem to enjoy torturing fans with the wait.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2011)

I hope it's rated X for eXcellence and has a lot of tits and penetration.


----------



## dream (Dec 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope it's rated X for eXcellence and has a lot of tits and penetration.



I'm sure that there will be a lot of penetration going on.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 20, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> why would it be pg-13 if the trailer in canada alone is 14A. do the americans have anything less then R but not pg-13? 14A can be pretty racy and the movie could very well be R because they usually tone down the movie trailer so more people are exposed to the trailer.



too many retards in the US can't handle horror and gore


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 20, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> too many retards in the US can't handle horror and gore



Our teenager crowd practically eats up gory movies.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 20, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Our teenager crowd practically eats up gory movies.



There's a demographic for sure, but you'd be surprised by the amount of parents that don't allow their teenagers to see R-rated films, it's part of the reason why you no longer see major studios make $100+ million R rated films anymore.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 20, 2011)

there is a rare one but it is a sad fact. conan should have been good if they stretched the movie out so it was less rushed.
bigscreen bootleg of original trailer. (a lot better quality 480 @least)
Oh Yeah Jpn Version Full
ninja powers activate.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> There's a demographic for sure, but you'd be surprised by the amount of parents that don't allow their teenagers to see R-rated films, it's part of the reason why you no longer see major studios make $100+ million R rated films anymore.



this is really true it's really disappointing.

I'm hoping this is a R film it has tons of promise


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 21, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> There's a demographic for sure, but you'd be surprised by the amount of parents that don't allow their teenagers to see R-rated films, it's part of the reason why you no longer see major studios make $100+ million R rated films anymore.



thats why I miss alot of the Sci Fi Horror Flicks of the 80's

one that blew me away was Critters, I remember it being gory and it was a PG-13 Rating


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 21, 2011)

You gotta remember that most of the 80s films that were PG-13 were R-Rated films that were re-rated to R later on.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 21, 2011)

Anyway it doesn't matter if its PG-13 or R we've all seen extremely well written and acted PG-13 films as well as R-Rated scifi films so the rating isn't an issue as far as the story matters what matters is the community tick when it comes to Ridley Scott doing a scifi film they're always R


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 21, 2011)

I remember when all the bible belt states and countries had a bug up Alien's Butt cause of Gigers designs were way to sexual, the thing I hate with these people is they can't tell the difference between Reality and Fantasy


----------



## Slice (Dec 21, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> You gotta remember that most of the 80s films that were PG-13 were R-Rated films that were re-rated to R later on.



Cant talk for the american ratings but today (in germany) a lot of 16+ movies are way more brutal than stuff that got 18+ like 15 years ago.

How many more hours until that trailer hits? I have successfully managed to avoid the leaked one so far. I am proud of myself.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2011)

I saw the teaser at the theater for the first time.  Looks amazing.


----------



## TSC (Dec 22, 2011)

Slice said:


> ^ This
> 
> Nothing is worse than these announcement of an announcement shows / trailers.
> Seriously who came up with this shit?





he did.

in all seriousness this looks to becoming out pretty fucking awesome. I hope it is R rated too. but if it is PG-13, I hope it's a well made and damn good one.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 22, 2011)

tonight is it, finally


----------



## Slice (Dec 22, 2011)

Days almost over, still no trailer.
Stupid timezones crushing my hopes


----------



## Creme egg (Dec 22, 2011)

here it is


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2011)

Mind = blown. 

This looks fantastic! Hopefully it jumps starts the genre again.


----------



## Tandaradei (Dec 22, 2011)

now that's how a trailer should be. damn i'm hyped to the max


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 22, 2011)

You guys have no idea how hard I am right now.

Here's the trailer in true HD:


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow the trailer just got a whole lot better  

Im so excited!


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 22, 2011)

That looks bloody damn great!

ahhhhhhh


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2011)

ffffffff that trailer

god it looks so good.


----------



## Slice (Dec 22, 2011)

I thought my body was ready.
I was wrong.

Hype levels reaching critical mass.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 22, 2011)

The shot of the space jockey rising up makes me want to cry tears of joy.


----------



## Slice (Dec 22, 2011)

When 720p is not enough - Apple has it up in 1080:


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 22, 2011)

This stupid twat keeps commenting on it on my Facebook page, but she's not even talking about the movie, she keeps derailing the discussion. Fucking asshole ruining my 'Prometheus' post.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

My body said:
			
		

> was not ready


A trailer that actually made me interested in the film.  I hope The Dark Knight Rises was paying attention.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 22, 2011)

Ridley Scott >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Christopher Nolan, all day--every day.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd rather just watch Memento over GI Jane

but that's just me


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

I would agree with that.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 22, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> The shot of the space jockey rising up makes me want to cry tears of joy.



seeing the Space Jokey Ship falling out of the sky was epic, I can't fucking wait


----------



## soulnova (Dec 22, 2011)

So... is this going to be related to Aliens? It has to, right? I mean, "ZOMG SPACE JOKEY "


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 22, 2011)

actually Alien


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 22, 2011)

Remember the summary that was released not to long ago some of its on the mark so I'm thinking an old draft of the films script.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 The crew members of the Prometheus infected/changing in the trailer are I'm guessing the 1st
Xenomorph's and give birth to a colony of EGGS that are housed aboard a Derelict'. 




what you think


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 22, 2011)

damnit isn't it June already


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 22, 2011)

I shall do all in my power to warp space time, even if moving 6 months into the future destroys space-time all together 6 months later. 

each jump in definition makes me a little more happy. need to find a 1080p screen to watch apple trailer. 

keep making iris elba look at dat storm face.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 23, 2011)

I love my HD Monitor and HD Video Card


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2011)

Gigier must have gone ape**t  when he got to design the stuff for this film.
Hype Levels are at max!!! Definitely the movie that I am most looking forward from next year.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh my fucking god, amazing!


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 23, 2011)

I just Jizzed in my pants


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

That folks is what a Sci Fi movie is suppoused to look like. Not fucking Blue men running around. Ridley Scott you daft bastard, what took you so long

It looks incredible.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> That folks is what a Sci Fi movie is suppoused to look like. Not fucking Blue men running around. Ridley Scott you daft bastard, what took you so long
> 
> It looks incredible.



You got a problem with daft? *rolls up sleeves*


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2011)

The emptiness of space is truly terrifying.  Ridley understands that.  And it was apparent in the first shot of this trailer.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2011)

The teaser looks amazing it truly does and at the same time it pisses me off not the film , it looks fantastic, but as big alien fan I am a bigger Predator fan and I don't understand why the dickfaces in Hollywood can't do an all predator film origin like this. I digress , can't wait to see this.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2011)

What do you mean?  I thought they made a Predators a film like that already.   I seem to remember Adrien Brody killed like ten predators.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 23, 2011)

Epic trailer music. Actually just a great trailer overall. It along with the Batman trailer have to be some of my favorite trailers for movies next year.

Man, I'm looking forward to this, though. I haven't seen a great Sci-Fi film in a while.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 23, 2011)

Trailer looks good


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 23, 2011)

Just saw the trailer,very pleased . Captures the feel of the first Alien.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> What do you mean?  I thought they made a Predators a film like that already.   I seem to remember Adrien Brody killed like ten predators.



Predators took place after Predator. One of the characters in Predators mentioned Arnold's character "fought some sort of alien", from what they read in the records.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks pretty damn good.


I just  when I heard the "light" Inception horns.


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2011)

Just saw the trailer, it's fantastic.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Looks pretty damn good.
> 
> 
> I just  when I heard the "light" Inception horns.



I thought it was awesome they mixed the alarm from the Nostromo with that sound, very intense.


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Looks pretty damn good.
> 
> 
> I just  when I heard the "light" Inception horns.



That mind heist inception horns seem to be used by everyone and their mums now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2011)

It's quickly become overused and horrid.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

The people who edit the trailers seem to have a hard on for the damn horn sounds.


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2011)

To be fair, Mind Heist is a brilliant score.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 23, 2011)

Vault said:


> To be fair, Mind Heist is a brilliant score.



It was the only good thing about Inception and it wasn't even in the movie itself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2011)

The horns are going to become even more overused than the fade to black.


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> It was the only good thing about Inception and it wasn't even in the movie itself.


 
That annoyed me. However there is "Time" another brilliant score.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 23, 2011)

So bland it vanishes before my eyes.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 23, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> So bland it vanishes before my eyes.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> horns seem to be used by everyone and their mums now


I'd rather deal with an Orchestra than deal with this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-Z6gp1_1aI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 24, 2011)

I just want to know more about the Space Jockeys


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 24, 2011)

Does anybody know what the fuck that woman is saying at the beginning?


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2011)

When I saw the trailer, it still looks like an Alien prequel/sequel/spin-off universe/whatever the fuck.

Which I think is still pretty amazing.



Hatifnatten said:


> So bland it vanishes before my eyes.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 24, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Does anybody know what the fuck that woman is saying at the beginning?



What I caught were "We were wrong, we were so wrong, I'm sorry". Most likely it's from Noomi's character.


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63MKd5dqRoo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 27, 2011)

I remember reading the novel for Alien, the Company had already knew a lot about the Space Jockey Race prior to sending the Nostromo to collect a specimen, so I figure after they had Recovered Charlize Therons Character since the wiki page says she is the sole survivor and and locked away for being insane, they sent the Nostromo in since it was the closet ship at that time


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hm, looking at the trailer and hearing the music they chose for it makes it seem more action orientated and less of the creepy horror of isolation that the Alien movie had. I kinda feel like less music would have been more in this case.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 31, 2011)

watched the trailer again today(I've been watching it 2-3x a week, kinda sad). favorite part is the pause, it gives your body time to get ready for the last 20 seconds of the trailer. (it's needed)

6 months is too damn long, trailer's music should be 10 minutes or someone should remix that shit.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 31, 2011)

Six months is cake, considering how long I have to wait for both 'Elysium' and 'Pacific Rim', but on the bright side, Comic Con 2012 will fucking slay because of those two panels.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 31, 2011)

yeah pacific seems fun. not sure if it will be good, really need a trailer/teaser. but I await the trailer.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 31, 2011)

I wish Giger would of done a Cut a way of the Space jockey ship cause I would like to know more about the layout, I've always had questions about the ship, for one the wall Kane and the others climbed to find the dead Pilot, the hole on the floor to the left of the pilot despite the rib cage opening was on the right hand side, and the way the floor was melted from the acid was downwards, so I speculate from the Novel that the Jockeys did encounter the Xenos on a different planet, possibly Xeno Prime as stated in the AVP 3 Game at the end of the pred and marine campaigns, and when Kane was lowered into the lower section of the ship it didn't look like the center of the ship from where he was lowered so I don't think the Jockey fossil was in the center

heres an interesting site I came upon


----------



## Kabukicho (Jan 15, 2012)

Cool new image of Noomi with the *Space Jockey *suit in the background


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2012)

As a matter of fact, here's the hi-res photo: 

Don't know how I feel about it. It looks like Noomi was photoshopped into the picture.

And LOL @ Dread Cental's comments on the photo about the Space Jockey suits, as if they were hard to miss.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 4, 2012)

Boom:


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 4, 2012)

been out for more then a week. but pretty sweet. what surprised me is the cast size. it's a little bigger then the small crew you'd think would make up the characters. obviously much more will happen then the small crew chasing something and finding something astounding.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Boom:



Anyone noticed that the face looks helluva a lot like H Gigier's? Maybe it was intentional? LOL If it was then what a fucking AWESOME way to put his signature in.

It's canon: Prometheus, Alien and Aliens, THE END. ;P

And space Jokeys? OMFG! The Mystery.... I cant wait.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 6, 2012)

I hope there will be another trailer


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't trust Ridley enough to have high expectations for this film. Is this the greatest cast ever though?


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 6, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I don't trust Ridley enough to have high expectations for this film. Is this the greatest cast ever though?



BLASPHEMY                       .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Noomi Rapace is going to be in everything.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 6, 2012)

I want to be in Noomi Rapace, oh shit did I say that outloud


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Gross, man. 

I mean, I'd do her, but I wouldn't fantasize about it.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 6, 2012)

you are lying your ass off


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Boom:



Is it supposed to resemble the stone heads on easter island?  :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> you are lying your ass off


 Why the hell woudl I fantasize about a flat-chested ugly monster when I could fantasize about chick with huge titties and fat asses?

It makes no sense.


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2012)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2012)

That speech was so badass. 

Makes me think the new aliens might be some kind of bioengineered creatures.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrotIFuX6Wg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2012)

Who tear open people's tummies an eat their livers :ho 

The xenomorphs are man made /oldryoma


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

So, is Bane's mask making an appearance in this film?


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 28, 2012)

Good speech, but the visuals weren't that cool.


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah looked kinda cheap.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

It will be fixed in post.


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2012)

Vault said:


> Who tear open people's tummies an eat their livers :ho
> 
> The xenomorphs are man made /oldryoma



The aliens we know today could be mutations or the evolution of this new threat.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

They were made by the Protoss.


----------



## Bart (Feb 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, is Bane's mask making an appearance in this film?



Lmao 



The World said:


> The aliens we know today could be mutations or the evolution of this new threat.



Still think it's pretty sound that the "aliens" are mutations of the humans (some of them) In _Prometheus_ :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

WE ARE THE ALIENS.


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 28, 2012)

lol weyland is just describing the rise of civilization and reflecting on the symbolosim of said theology and it's relation to the plot of the movie. pretty sweet none-the-less. anyone check out their website? seem's like the start of an ARG which I haven't done since lost did that for seasons 1-4?? maybe.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 29, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Good speech, but the visuals weren't that cool.





Vault said:


> Yeah looked kinda cheap.



It's a viral ad, which wasn't even directed by Scott. It won't appear in the film.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 29, 2012)

can't wait for the film


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Can't wait for a preview of a commercial for a trailer of a trailer for the trailer of the film.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 29, 2012)

hoping for a new trailer


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

I want a trailer to that.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 1, 2012)

and then a trailer to that trailer


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm still laughing at the concept of a trailer to a trailer, I hope they don't do that with this. I have high expectations for this movie being a fan of the Alien and Predator franchise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

They already had a preview commercial thing for an upcoming trailer for the trailer of the movie. That's the joke.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 1, 2012)

Alien is stupid. Seriously. No one gets scared by that stuff no more. 

I'll admit I did piss my bed when I watched the first predator but I was 6 years old


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2012)

Still one of the best movies ever made


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 1, 2012)

Where I live, there's always a alien movie nearly every week on Film 4.


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2012)

Film4 mostly show Alien 3 and 4 which are abominations compared to the first 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

I like aliens in general.

Not Aliens, mind you, but aliens in terms of movie genres. :33


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 1, 2012)

Vault said:


> Film4 mostly show Alien 3 and 4 which are abominations compared to the first 2.



And then there's channel 4....


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2012)

They are the same channels after all, one is just dedicated to films


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 1, 2012)

What's on Film 4 today? 

Fuck that, Troy is on Sky 2 at 9pm


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2012)

Fuck Troy. Prophet was on but I missed the first hour


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2012)

> Alien is stupid. Seriously. No one gets scared by that stuff no more.



Enjoy your stay in hell you blasphemer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Alien never scared me, but it was entertaining.


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Fuck Troy. Prophet was on but I missed the first hour



Same here  

Fucking freeview without Film4+1


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Alien never scared me, but it was entertaining.



no, but it did to everyone who first saw in 1979


the Here Kitty Kitty scene had people walking out with their heads down to the ground cause they were so scared shitless they knew what was going to happen


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 2, 2012)

Chest bursting scene FTW.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 2, 2012)

yeah the three movies that cut deepest in the development of western horror are the exorcist, alien and blair witch project. all three were cutting edge in their ability to make scenes surreal and gripping. still waiting the 3D film to do so. maybe the 60 fps 3D that the hobbit is made in will catch on and a good production team can make a more surreal movie. sound is still important in this as well. the use of ultrasound, and low sounds to produce physiological response in movie patrons could be mastered as well. (sound that makes you heart race or your arm hair stand on end. inception did this well, opening score to mothman prophecy got me good, trailer for this film does a decent job,. use of triplicates, high and low pitch, emotionally dragging  and more primal vocals, sharp unnatural sounds to disturb your brain, accerlando,  etc.)


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 2, 2012)

blair witch project, really o_0


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 2, 2012)

never scared me but introduced the first person/found footage concept to mainstream horror. It was big and a lot of people were utterly terrified of it when it first came out. think of all the spiritual predecessors to it's style now. not really aq fan of exorcist but gotta give it the chops for what it did for the medium as well.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 2, 2012)

That, they never even showed the witch and kept it scary, that scene where heather meets the witch and is scared is great if you watch her facial expression, she looked genuinely scared but they don't show the witch. Plus the marketing/promotion tactic, also consider how much it made for such a small budget. The shaky camera caused some problems to people IRL but otherwise the concept was good.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 2, 2012)

I read that the fear shown by the "actors" in the Blair Witch Project was real. 



> The Blair Witch Project tells a very simple story: Three college students head out into the woods to make a documentary about witches. They argue and bitch at each other for 89 minutes, until mercifully they finally die. Some unspecified amount of time later, a major film company finds their footage and exploits the tragic snuff film for millions of dollars.
> 
> That's the story we're intended to believe, anyway, and it's not hard to see why early audiences were sucked in (the entire viral ad campaign was based around people believing in the "found footage" nature of the film). The directors perfectly captured the feel of a documentary being made by a bunch of cold, hungry amateurs. They did it by giving some amateurs a camcorder and leaving them in the woods for a week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 2, 2012)

Damn I did'nt know that all, shame the sequel was complete garbage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> no, but it did to everyone who first saw in 1979
> 
> 
> the Here Kitty Kitty scene had people walking out with their heads down to the ground cause they were so scared shitless they knew what was going to happen


 I saw the film as a younger boy. It didn't scare me then either.


Maybe I'm just too manly to get scared.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 4, 2012)

I find it interesting that the founder/CEO is name Peter Weylan*d* with a "d", the way James Cameron spelled it, rather than Weylan, which appeared in the original Alien.

Is this an implication that Ridley Scott likes Aliens and considers it canon? I know he despises the AVP movies and Alien 3 and Resurrection, but he seems to respect the second film.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQ6SUTI1j9M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 5, 2012)

it probably was an error by the pr people setting up for the alien movie or the original spelling got over=powered by the misspellings int he later half of the quadrilogy. 

less then 100 days people. avengers big trailers are starting to come out so commercial trailers for Prometheus should start coming out 3-4 weeks from now.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 5, 2012)

sooner the better


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

I saw the trailer in the theatre.

Inception Horns, baby. No trailer is complete with those horns.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 5, 2012)

what movie had the trailer


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

Safe House.

It got a lot of "ooh's" and "ahh's" from the crowd. And a few laughs for some reason.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 5, 2012)

instead of throwing face huggers at them, throw some ass huggers there way


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 7, 2012)

New trailer is coming March 17th.


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> instead of throwing face huggers at them, throw some ass huggers there way



Titty huggers or ass huggers.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 8, 2012)

The World said:


> Titty huggers or ass huggers.





Ass Hugger


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 8, 2012)

is a little arg.  for the massive space map scene in trailer.
very pretty. not sure exactly how you get to it somone else found it on the site.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 8, 2012)

prometheus page on Face Book already posted it yesterday


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

Someone say titty-hugger? :33

That's me. 


Alternatively, that's Bane's mask as a baby.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 8, 2012)

I found that ass hugger pic a few years back, I send it to people on my phone for a good laugh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

Find a vagina hugger.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 8, 2012)

A vagina can hug my cock.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

A cock can hug your vagina.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A cock can hug your vagina.



I think there is one in the Sean Connery Freaky Porn thread in the bathhouse


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> I think there is one in the Sean Connery Freaky Porn thread in the bathhouse


 I wouldn't doubt it. That shit is freaky. 

But really though, Bane's mask looks like one. It could be a nice crossover to score some ratings.


----------



## Kabukicho (Mar 12, 2012)

*Prometheus - Preview of Upcoming Full Trailer *
Link removed

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umU6cenjctI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2012)

More trailers for the trailer


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2012)

Kabukicho said:


> *Prometheus - Preview of Upcoming Full Trailer *
> Link removed
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umU6cenjctI[/YOUTUBE]



Can't wait for the full trailer. 



Ennoea said:


> More trailers for the trailer



It's a wonderful marketing tactic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Commercial for the preview of the trailer for the trailer of the movie's 30-minute screening super trailer epic.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> More trailers for the trailer


For the first time ever... I don't mind.  Prometheus can do whatever it wants.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Including Inception Horns. 

It actually should prove to be a decent film if it doesn't suck asses. I hope it doesn't suck asses. I'm sure the possibility of sucking asses is slim, but it does exist and I'm a cynic.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Including Inception Horns.
> 
> It actually should prove to be a decent film if it doesn't suck asses. I hope it doesn't suck asses. I'm sure the possibility of sucking asses is slim, but it does exist and I'm a cynic.



Ridley Scott is a great Director


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Everyone can fuck up.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 12, 2012)

can't wait for trailer. or even better/worse. the 2nd trailer for the full trailer. (how many trailers were there for the teaser? 2? 3?)


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 17, 2012)

new trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VD_Z0hTtfs[/YOUTUBE]
lol already onto 3rd link. waiting for hd or official so you all can see it before they remove it.


----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2012)

Pretty good trailer. :33


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 17, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2012)

Allmymoney.jpg


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 17, 2012)

Prometheus' teaser trailer is better than DKR and Avengers' respective trailers.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 17, 2012)

I like the second trailer.

Some truly haunting shit, though.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2012)

I need HD quality.


----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Prometheus' teaser trailer is better than DKR and Avengers' actual trailer.



I think that it's safe to say that Prometheus will be competing with The Hobbit for the best movie of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2012)

Presenting Michael Fassbender:

_Doctor Who Magazine_


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2012)

Fassbender for all.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 17, 2012)

_"Big things have small beginnings."_

That new trailer just BLEW MY FUCKING MIND.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 17, 2012)

knew there was a 2 version coming. holy shit more bonus scenes.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 18, 2012)

Probably the most important frame from the new trailer: 



Oh yeah, Ridley--that 'Alien' "DNA" is definitely there. ;-)


----------



## Gabe (Mar 18, 2012)

the movie looks good it has a good cast


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol, I noticed the Xenomorph mural too when I saw the trailer. I wonder when Ridley Scott said 'the DNA of Alien' will be in Prometheus, they mean that not just the 'essence of the Alien film' but maybe the gooey stuff Michael Fassbender's character touches is like Alien DNA or something, lol.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 18, 2012)

trailer was an instant orgasm


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2012)

fuckin epic

Is there gonna be an actual alien or something else ?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 18, 2012)

That trailer!


----------



## Taleran (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah sorry Disney, sorry Warner sorry everyone else that has movies coming out this summer you just got FUCKING TOLD.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

Visually it looks like it'll be the most detailed and interesting movie of this year by far, now let's hope it's tight plot wise. Can't wait, actually excited for this unlike the other Summer films.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 18, 2012)

Avengers and Dark Knights' trailers just got dumped on.


----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Avengers and Dark Knights' trailers just got dumped on.



From a great height.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2012)

/obligatory trailer praise


----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2012)

And the set  Who didnt see that coming Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2012)

This is a good set. What'chu smokin.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 18, 2012)

NF just asses.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> This is a good set. What'chu smokin.



You misunderstand me, im dissing the fact that you had to wear a Prometheus set and it was so obvious that everybody saw it miles away. Otherwise your set is absolutely amazing, i love it.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## dream (Mar 18, 2012)

That was the best trailer I've seen all year. 

I'm getting far too hyped for this movie.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 18, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> fuckin epic
> 
> Is there gonna be an actual alien or something else ?



it's sposed to be where it all began


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 18, 2012)

Right now I'm way too hyped for this. Please don't let this be a disappointment :/


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 18, 2012)

Vault said:


> And the set  Who didnt see that coming Stunna?



I go out of town for a week, come back, and see that he's still a gaylord muppet.

Anyway, as for 'Prometheus', I think we can all agree that this trailer indicates Ridley Scott has come back to this genre to show everyone in Hollywood how a proper blockbuster film is done. However, this can all go right out the window with a PG-13 rating. I don't want to hear any "two cuts" bullshit. This film's intended to release should not be anything less than R-rated.


----------



## dream (Mar 18, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Right now I'm way too hyped for this. Please don't let this be a disappointment :/



I really hope that it lives up to most if not all of the hype, I haven't seen a good sci-fi movie in years.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 18, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I go out of town for a week, come back, and see that he's still a gaylord muppet.
> 
> Anyway, as for 'Prometheus', I think we can all agree that this trailer indicates Ridley Scott has come back to this genre to show everyone in Hollywood how a proper blockbuster film is done. However, this can all go right out the window with a PG-13 rating. I don't want to hear any "two cuts" bullshit. This film's intended to release should not be anything less than R-rated.



He could be throwing his weight around for a harder PG-13 than what we are used to. PG 13 used to mean something more.

I mean I know Alien and Aliens are R but there doesn't seem to be anything in either of those movies that could/will not be in this movie from what we have seen in these trailers.

You can get away with A LOT as long as their isn't any nudity.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

> I mean I know Alien and Aliens are R but there doesn't seem to be anything in either of those movies that could/will not be in this movie from what we have seen in these trailers.



The tone is pretty dark, I'd be surprised if they got away with a PG 13 on that alone. But if LOTR can be PG with severed head being flung then we should get some violence atleast.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 18, 2012)

Taleran said:


> He could be throwing his weight around for a harder PG-13 than what we are used to. PG 13 used to mean something more.
> 
> I mean I know Alien and Aliens are R but there doesn't seem to be anything in either of those movies that could/will not be in this movie from what we have seen in these trailers.
> 
> You can get away with A LOT as long as their isn't any nudity.



There is no such thing as a hard PG-13 rating. Just no.

The MPAA isn't going to budge for Ridley Scott and Fox, and some how reevaluate how much adult-themed content you can allow in a PG-13 film.

All of this hype, all the expectations, all the preconceived excitement will be for naught if this film is not rated-R. Just because it's _not_ 'Alien', that doesn't mean it can get away with having a tamer rating. The film still takes place within the 'Alien' timeline, the space jockey is a menacing being, and I don't see how that can be presented in anything less than an adult context. Plus, factor in that in last night's Q&A, Scott himself said that there is something in this film that is just as hard-edge and frightening as the chestburster scene in 'Alien'--and with a PG-13 rating, Fox would force him to cut that.

Also, I don't know where you were going with the 'Alien' and 'Aliens' comment, but if you were implying either one of those films would be close to a PG-13 rating by today's standards, that's not even close to being accurate.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

> Plus, factor in that in last night's Q&A, Scott himself said that there is something in this film that is just as hard-edge and frightening as the chestburster scene in 'Alien'--and with a PG-13 rating, Fox would force him to cut that.



Fuck this shit


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 18, 2012)

Here's the international trailer with some more new footage:


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2012)

Hard PG-13.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 18, 2012)

Trailer was fan-fucking-tastic can't wait. I couldn't give a shit about the rating if he's forced to make it PG-13(what is that? 12A here or something?) i'll watch that in the cinema then buy the "directors cut" on Blu, doesn't make a lick of difference to me he'll be getting my money either way.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 18, 2012)

That trailer .

I'm gonna have to go get a new pair of pants.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2012)

I want Scott to make the movie he wants to make if it means making it rated-R.

Even if that means I can't see it in theaters. 

Unless my mom takes me.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm going by myself this year...if my Dad doesn't want to go see it .

Having driver's licenses and being 18 is awesome .


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2012)

My dad hates science fiction, so I know he won't take me, lol.


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I want Scott to make the movie he wants to make if it means making it rated-R.
> 
> Even if that means I can't see it in theaters.
> 
> Unless my mom takes me.





Stunna said:


> My dad hates science fiction, so I know he won't take me, lol.



I feel for you man. I remember when I was that age. I don't know what else to say to encourage you but...










​
I think you could really connect with the part that begins the guitar solo at 3:08....


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 18, 2012)

I wish Stunna's internet would crash.


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I wish Stunna's internet would crash.



Some men just want to watch the world burn, Tetra.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2012)

I actually agree with something Stunna wrote.  

PG-13, R, NC-17.  None of those ratings mean much to me.  The Motion Picture Association lacks consistency and just throws abitrary ratings at the movies they review.  If Scott makes a film that gets a PG-13 rating... I would be fine with it.  What I don't want is for his movie to become compromised.  It comes in at an R and the narrow minded studio forces him to cut scenes to maneuver the film into PG-13 territory.

A PG-13 movie will make more in the short term.  No doubt about it.  Hopefully some of the people making decisions have a little more vision than that.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2012)

Detective said:


> Some men just want to watch the world burn, Tetra.


wtf, whose side are you on?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> wtf, whose side are you on?



Go play in the sandbox or something.


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> wtf, whose side are you on?



The side of justice and witty one liners. 

... I was actually going to say that in a positive rep to you for your lulzy reply but I need to spread some around before that can happen.

*P.S:* Yes, it did feel awesome to insert that random TDK quote into a post for the first time.

*P.P.S:*



TetraVaal said:


> Go play in the sandbox or something.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Go play in the sandbox or something.


One day I'll have something witty enough to retort with where I can use . Just you wait.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2012)

You guys have to take my comments on ratings with a grain of salt because I live up here in the wild untamed lands of Canada and we do things differently (I mean Clerks 2 somehow got a PG13 rating, I am not making that up) 

When I said 'hard' PG 13 I meant the films that spawned the rating to be created in the first place like Temple of Doom. 

It seems like every generation forgets the type of things that interested them as teenagers. It s a shame because I really don't think there is anything in Alien or Aliens or Terminator or T2 or Predator or Robocop that you couldn't show to a 13 year old.

Science Fiction is at its all time peak when you are a teenager.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2012)

Is it just me or does Rapace look really cute in the trailers? Especially when she smiles and tears up a bit.

What a difference compared to Salander.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Is it just me or does Rapace look really cute in the trailers?


It's just you.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Rapace looks so pretty in this movie. Her teeth are so white.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2012)

I have no idea how the American rating system works, but going by the trailer alone I doubt it'll be less than a 15 in Blighty, it looks too dark to be less. I can't imagine any parents wanting to take their 8 year old kids to see this


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

I hope it's 15 and they leave in all the gore, it's not like the families will go to watch this anyway so no point trying to force a PG13 rating.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 19, 2012)

Cool trailer.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I hope it's 15 and they leave in all the gore, it's not like the families will go to watch this anyway so no point trying to force a PG13 rating.



I'd have thought Alien would probably be classified as a 15 nowadays, since there's nothing _that_ shocking in it.

The difference between PG13 and R seems to be a bit harsher than the UK rating system, since a 15 rating seems less likely to negatively effect profits than R.


----------



## Bart (Mar 19, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I'd have thought Alien would probably be classified as a 15 nowadays, since there's nothing _that_ shocking in it.
> 
> The difference between PG13 and R seems to be a bit harsher than the UK rating system, since a 15 rating seems less likely to negatively effect profits than R.



I mean it's still pretty shocking, Whimsey; even with today's standards :3

Yeah I agree, and still very few films would get the 18 rating ~

Also, I just found out that the video with Pearce as Weyland takes place around 50-60 years before the events of _Prometheus_ :WOW


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2012)

I could see it getting a 15 today is all, you seem to need nudity or pretty extreme violence to get an 18 nowadays.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Rapace looks so pretty in this movie. Her teeth are so white.


 If having white teeth is what passes for pretty these days, then Anne Hathaway is a total fox.


She has, like, 500 teeth.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

T3 was PG and that had her shoving her hand through a guy's chest. I'd say Alien would be 15, they barely give out 18 ratings anymore unless they have heavy sexual content or extreme depictions of physical violence, like History of Violence.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2012)

Actually T3 was rated R, Salvation was the first to change that.


Also Alien official rating is 14A and Aliens is R btw.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Terminator should always be rated R.

It's fuckin' Terminator. Needs lots of death and titties.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

It was PG 13 here. I remember because I was 13 at the time and was worried they wouldn't let me in.

Terminator never has titties, it has alot of male asses though.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2012)

I'd like to have seen titties in T3.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

She had a nice ass though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

True, there aren't enough titties.

But there is enough gore, F-bombs, and man asses to warrant an R-rating.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 19, 2012)

this

this

and the f-bombs made Alien (R). 

in canadian ratings tend to be slightly weaker then the americans but we tend to stay closer to their measuring to avoid offending their system. pg-13 movies can have 1-5 f-bombs depending on how noisy the scene is, how blatently the f-bombs are gratuified and by whom, and the amounts of drugs, violence, lighter cursewords and semi nudity were previously shown. (pg-13 = butts/ half but/ possibly side boob)

it's funny that network tv can show heavy gore these days and claim it in the need for realism but that can't call someone a bitch or be exposed in anyway during a moment of passion. that's why hbo, fx and showtime rule. fx is kinda chicken shit over nudity since the plastic surgery show and hbo loves nudity for nudity sake.

but rating systems change over the years.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Go back and watch a "PG" or "PG-13" movie from the 80s.

They drop more F-bombs and titties than most R-rated movies do now. It's crazy.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Go back and watch a "PG" or "PG-13" movie from the 80s.
> 
> They drop more F-bombs and titties than most R-rated movies do now. It's crazy.



look at Critters for example


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

I wonder if they go back and re-rate some of these movies for new release? 

They must.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 19, 2012)

yeah for blu-ray release they must have a crew re-rating movies. 

as for this movie their might be a bit of futuristic/space style nudity in which either people don't care about nudity, need to be nude for a chemical shower, etc in this movie but not likely considering the debate over viewing age for this movie.

swearing is highly possible. elba swearing in his American southeast accent would be interesting. 

gore, yes please. only way to enforce the fear and benevolence of the humans and species present in this movie is gore, slime, blood, pus etc. not gratuitous just enough to enforce the plot points and force the audiences mood. 

violence yes, as much as possible. 

drugs? highly doubt there will be any.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

I wouldn't care if Prometheus was PG-13 as long as they maintained a high level of alien carnage.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 19, 2012)

It just feels like a cop-out that since this film isn't a direct sequel or follow-up to 'Alien', that some how gives Scott the leeway to make this more of a summer blockbuster film, therefore rendering it unmemorable in comparison to its counterpart. Plus, it's a bit frustrating that the rating is determined based on the amount of money this film costed, as opposed to Scott's original vision (_which if we really go back, he wanted to shoot a DIRECT prequel with a $175 million budget AND a guaranteed R-rating, which Fox wouldn't grant_).

So while this film may be science fiction, it's obviously aiming to be "hard-edge" science fiction, in a similar vein to 'Alien', which we can all agree wouldn't be the same film if it were toned down and made with a more family-friendly appeal in mind. Oh, and if that's not enough, during last night's Wondercon Q&A with Scott himself, he said that there was a scene in 'Prometheus' that would be just as shocking and edgy as the chestburster scene in 'Alien.'

With a PG-13 rating, there is a cap to how visceral the "scares" can be, where as with a R-rating, you don't know what to expect.

I'm sorry, but I'm not gonna get behind this movie if it's PG-13. No way in hell.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

Not giving 2 hard shits about the rating more annoyed that this is looking like a horror movie and not a sci-fi movie.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

It will be a sci fi horror mate


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 19, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Not giving 2 hard shits about the rating more annoyed that this is looking like a horror movie and not a sci-fi movie.



Can I ask you something... are you a retard?

The reason I asked is, it seems as if 'Prometheus' combines both science fiction AND horror, but is that a combination not allowed or something? I don't think Scott did that with 'Alien' at all or anything.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2012)

It looks at least as much sci fi as horror


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

Tetra, trying to be the new detective?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

Well played


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 19, 2012)

Do you know anything about this film? It's not 'Alien', so no aliens will be featured, not in the sense that you mean.

Science fiction is such a broad genres, that the tech alone and whatever amount of exposition they receive is enough to qualify this film as "science fiction." Plus, there's no telling what type of genetics or biological structures this film will present when the crew inevitably comes to find that they're dealing with a malevolent group of specimens. Oh, and there's also the fact that Fassbender is playing an android--and with Scott playing this all off rather vague, it's only fitting that we don't know what type of HARD science will actually be prominent in this film.

I'm sorry, but you suck at understanding the basic concept of science fiction.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

I know its a movie not about aliens is about aliens. I know its setting is on a derelict space ship, i know it has 90% of the same plot elements. I know its either a reboot on Alien, or a retread on Alien. I know i won't pay to see this because why the fuck do I need a redone Alien story.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

Wuzzman that's not entirely true, the Alien universe is really large. There is so much potential to be explored. 

However i too share the same fears as you, we shall see i guess.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> Wuzzman that's not entirely true, the Alien universe is really large. There is so much potential to be explored.
> 
> However i too share the same fears as you, we shall see i guess.



ROFL, this Wuzzman guy doesn't even know a single thing about this film.

While 'Prometheus' does take place within the same universe of 'Alien', this is in no way a direct prequel. In fact, Scott has stated that even though the concept of the Space Jockey will be explored in this film, it's not the same one that was discovered by the Nostradamus crew in 'Alien.'

There's so much that Scott can do with this film... but a PG-13 rating will limit that.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

A completely new franchise can be made from that. The space Jockey species are in some kind of war as Ridley said and they were trying to get xenomorphs and turning them into weapons (which would imply they are losing). So really the potential is endless


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> Tetra, trying to be the new detective?


 Nobody can be Detective except for Detective.




Vault said:


> Wuzzman that's not entirely true, the Alien universe is really large. There is so much potential to be explored.
> 
> However i too share the same fears as you, we shall see i guess.


 Like Predators killing them.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nobody can be Detective except for Detective.



Ofcourse his sidekick would say that. 



> Like Predators killing them.



New species please


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Wuzzman and Tetra just argued! I had a dream about this once. They are so alike in personality, it's scary.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm not Detective's sidekick.

We're equal partners.

Like Starsky and Hutch
Dan Stark and (I forgot that other guy's name) Hanks
Turner and Hooch
Beckett and Castle
Tango and Cash
Those guys from Lethal Weapon


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

Turner and Hooch equals? Yeah keep lying to yourself  You are obviously Hooch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Your mom is Hooch. 

Hooch actually saves Turner's life in that movie so I'm down with that.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

No you are Hooch


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 19, 2012)

First official TV spot is out now. Fox is really starting to push the promotion now.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2012)

I really hope that the movie does well, we need for sci-fi movies.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ridley Scott has quite lost his game... but the cast has Charlize (fap fap fap), Fassbender, and Idris-Stringer Bell.. cant be that bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Could be a giant amalgamation of failure.


But I'm hoping for epic.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Could be a giant amalgamation of failure.



Don't even think that or you'll jinx it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

You're right.


Movie's gonna be the best sci-fi since fucking... whatever was good.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2012)

TV Spots?  When does this come out again?  Let me guess.  It comes out a month earlier in Europe, right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Comes out two months earlier in China.


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> Of course his partner in crime fighting would say that.



Fixed for badass accuracy.



CrazyMoronX said:


> We're equal partners.
> 
> Like:
> Starsky and Hutch
> ...



I concur with CMX. However I must note that it has come to my attention that the Beckett and Castle works, but also leads to a lot of unresolved sexual tension as well, but that can be explained away by bromantic feelings. I just wanted to place that on the record.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

I didn't even think about that. 

Repressed bromance?


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't even think about that.
> 
> Repressed bromance?



Did we just create a trope? 

Achievement Unlocked!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2012)

Repressed Bromance? Give some examples.


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Repressed Bromance? Give some examples.



The best and only example would be that every time we respond to each others posts, I want to BroFist my hand through the screen and connect with CMX. However we need to constantly hold back(like Superman Prime) because if that were to ever happen, all the sexy women of the world and even those fat chicks who hang with the sexy girls at the club, would be lost to you mortal men forever, because the circle of awesome badassery would be complete. If I were to make a physical representation, it would look like this:

 x 


Oh shit, Tetra just pulled out the big guns. His already stellar arguments cannot be contested by anyone for the next 10 posts. This is like the Super Mario equivalent of the *Star Power*.











​


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh. I thought Repressed Bromance was about two people who were in denial about said bromance, but it was obvious to everyone else.

I still wanna make that trope.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

He means Repressed Homosexuality.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2012)

There's a difference. 

Though I guess that would be an extremely close one subtrope to Heterosexual Life Partners.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 19, 2012)

Detective said:


> His already stellar arguments cannot be contested by anyone for the next 10 posts.[/B].



Does this mean that MartialHorror can't go taddle on me to the mods for the next 10 posts?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2012)

I resisted the urge to report you earlier.

I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Oh. I thought Repressed Bromance was about two people who were in denial about said bromance, but it was obvious to everyone else.



No my friend. The Law of Bros states that a true Bro would never forsake nor deny his Bro. To do so is blasphemy. This is the precursor to the Law of Bro's Before Ho's.



> I still wanna make that trope.



Ganbatte Stunna! Don't lose your dream!



TetraVaal said:


> Does this mean that MartialHorror can't go taddle on me to the mods for the next 10 posts?



Yes, your are currently Invincible TetraVaal. For 9 more posts though.  












​


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I resisted the urge to report you earlier.
> 
> I'm so proud of myself.



Good grief, use the ignore feature if you got a problem with what I post, you snitch.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm steadily constructing an immunity. My need for both is slowly decreasing.


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I resisted the urge to report you earlier.
> 
> I'm so proud of myself.





TetraVaal said:


> Good grief, use the ignore feature if you got a problem with what I post, you snitch.





Stunna said:


> I steadily constructing an immunity. My need for both is slowly decreasing.



If I didn't already know better I would say:

Achievment Unlocked! ~ Antagonistic UnRepressed Bromance.



However, I must feel the need to remind Stunna that Tetra is currently 8 posts away from losing his invincibility. I heard MartialHorror had to logout to bide his time. What will Stunna do against such an opponent?

Tune in next time, same Theatre Thread, In the Same Theatre Forum.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 20, 2012)

*I have returned...!*


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 23, 2012)

Another new TV spot...


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2012)

These tv spots are pretty good, hopefully the general public will begin to be hyped by them.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 23, 2012)

best thing about this is that it's in the same verse by the original author. I hate when they approve expansion of a series by others. I enjoy more fleshing out but still lustbaster is no ludlum(bourne) and look at star trek after roddenberry died, (and thusly as much as the characters were cool in alien;rez, plot was weak jj)

my question is will he leave room to connect all his scifi into one future world (bladerunner tie in) or will he ever add more to his tales on the terror of the space age.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

I saw the trailer when I saw _The Hunger Games_ tonight. I was the only one in my party that thought it looked good.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 24, 2012)

gumby2ms said:


> best thing about this is that it's in the same verse by the original author. I hate when they approve expansion of a series by others. I enjoy more fleshing out but still lustbaster is no ludlum(bourne) and look at star trek after roddenberry died, (and thusly as much as the characters were cool in alien;rez, plot was weak jj)



_Star Trek_ after Roddenberry died got on just fine; some of the stuff was better since he had so many restrictions on what could and couldn't be shown (eg. the Federation had to be perfect, religion had to be largely ignored etc.). Plus lets face it, there was a reason the original series didn't last that long. Most of the episodes were remakes of the earlier ones.

Being done by a different author has nothing to do with the success or failure or the project; its whether they get it or not and what plans they have for it (or often, what plans the publishers/ studio etc. have for it). I mean, you bring up _Ressurection_  but ignore _Aliens,_ which was also done by a different director but was just as good if not better than the original.


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I saw the trailer when I saw _The Hunger Games_ tonight. I was the only one in my party that thought it looked good.



That's a bit saddening to hear.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

I swear I didn't.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 24, 2012)

Must have been Martial Horror then.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 24, 2012)

mods read threads too tetra.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 24, 2012)

gumby2ms said:


> mods read.



Don't give them that much credit...


















I KID! I KID!


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 24, 2012)

What happened Tetra?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 24, 2012)

I basically poked fun at Stunna and then my post magically disappeared.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 25, 2012)

game over man


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2012)

One thing I really dont like about the trailer is that it's too...."Alien"-ish. I love the movie and am aware that this began as a prequel but it's becoming too distracting. Even the freaking text is similar to what was used with "Alien".

But I guess this is the type of movie that's a studio nightmare. It's not a sequel, remake, etc so it's got to be a bitch to market that. 

I'm just glad that Ridley Scott returned to space. It seems like recently he's just been making "Gladiator"-esque movies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Saw a new trailer over the weekend. It looks pretty decent. Looking better with each trailer, actually. Really digging the horns.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

The horns always make a trailer better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah. And that music was killer.


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Don't give them that much credit...
> 
> 
> I KID! I KID!



Lol Tetra, afraid of the snitches now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

So, what does this movie have to do with Alien anyway? I remember thinking that during the trailer. Did this new (old) race create the Xenomorphs or something?


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, what does this movie have to do with Alien anyway? I remember thinking that during the trailer. Did this new (old) race create the Xenomorphs or something?



It's either a prequel or a re-imagining of what a prequel would be and the rest of the series.  

Best to just go with prequel for the time being.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2012)

The structure seems very similar to Alien but Scott has said it's only based in the Alien Universe and is not a prequel.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2012)

It's an in world/universe prequel.  So of course aesthetically it's gonna have some similarities.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

In the same universe? You mean our universe? Isn't Alien just supposed to be the real universe in the future? Big fucking deal. Might as well say it's in the same universe as Starcraft.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2012)

> Might as well say it's in the same universe as Starcraft.



But Starcraft doesn't have Space Jockey's and the lot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Maybe it did 300 years before Zerg.


----------



## Darc (Mar 26, 2012)

This movie gave me a throw back to Kablam, Prometheus and Bob swag


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

The fuck is that? Some kind of terrorist country's cartoon network?


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Darc said:


> This movie gave me a throw back to Kablam, Prometheus and Bob swag



Good god, I remember watching that.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2012)

ROFL.


gumby2ms said:


> mods read threads too tetra.


The mods actually don't spend a lot of time in the theater.  The only time I have ever seen one show up is when Tetra has been active in the rate a film thread.

Jove hangs out in the airbending area.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

Told you guys.

I'm telling you, Martial follows me around on these boards and whenever he starts feeling salty, he goes and rats me out.

Kinda like how he publicly aired-out something Taleran told him in private.

What a guy!


----------



## Darc (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The fuck is that? Some kind of terrorist country's cartoon network?


And I thought I knew you...



Eternal Goob said:


> Good god, I remember watching that.



classics never die


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

There are a great many things I do not know--nor do I wish to know them.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Told you guys.
> 
> I'm telling you, Martial follows me around on these boards and whenever he starts feeling salty, he goes and rats me out.
> 
> ...



Aw, Martial just wants some snuggins! Now get over here and give me a hug Tetra. NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Lover's quarrel. pek


----------



## Arishem (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm glad Ridley decided to broaden the focus of Prometheus. If this universe could produce something as fascinating as the xenomorphs, then imagine all the other weird and horrific shit that's out there. In other words, the space jockies need some lovin', too. Hell, space is so vast that there are probably even more dangerous species out there than the jocks or the aliens. Hopefully, this movie is a smash hit so the next one can truly go wild with the scifi tropes and high concepts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Maybe this movie will have Predator origins.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2012)

Fuck Predator. All the stupid fanboys have been whining about how the Predators must be in this, no thanks.


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe this movie will have Predator origins.



Nice editing there CMX


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2012)

If I recall, the primary reason Ridley Scott decided not to do an Alien 5 (I think this was before a prequel was considered) was "AVP", so I'd be very surprised if they're referenced at all.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Arishem said:


> I'm glad Ridley decided to broaden the focus of Prometheus. If this universe could produce something as fascinating as the xenomorphs, then imagine all the other weird and horrific shit that's out there. In other words, the space jockies need some lovin', too. Hell, space is so vast that there are probably even more dangerous species out there than the jocks or the aliens. Hopefully, this movie is a smash hit so the next one can truly go wild with the scifi tropes and high concepts.



There is a decent chance that the Alien might still be in this, even if it is less important than in the rest of the franchise, or even just a cameo.

After all, at the start of _Alien_ the evil android Bilbo Baggins already knew that the creature existed, and in fact was implied to have tricked the crew of the ship to pick one up. So at some point in the past humanity had to have learnt about them...and this, seemingly, is set on the same planet as that film started on.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Fuck Predator. All the stupid fanboys have been whining about how the Predators must be in this, no thanks.


 I like Predators.

I like them more than Aliens.





Vault said:


> Nice editing there CMX


 For real. I had 4 NF tabs opened and accidentally posted in this thread in response to another thread.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 27, 2012)

As awful as the AVP movies are, they could have been quality in better hands. The novels and comics executed the concept in convincing fashion. Hollywood deciding that the hunts should take place on current Earth and tie into history channel history ruined what could've been some awesome action/horror flicks.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 27, 2012)

Meh, times have changed.

People prefer cheap thrills than actual suspense, tension or atmosphere. If "AVP" was made in the 80's or even early 90's, it probably would've been a lot cooler.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> There is a decent chance that the Alien might still be in this, even if it is less important than in the rest of the franchise, or even just a cameo.
> 
> After all, at the start of _Alien_ the evil android Bilbo Baggins already knew that the creature existed, and in fact was implied to have tricked the crew of the ship to pick one up. So at some point in the past humanity had to have learnt about them...and this, seemingly, is set on the same planet as that film started on.....



There's already a pseudo Alien cameo with that Xenomorph-Jesus crucifixion carving.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

AVP is a good idea.

It could be a good movie.


Just...


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 27, 2012)

Arishem said:


> As awful as the AVP movies are, they could have been quality in better hands. The novels and comics executed the concept in convincing fashion. Hollywood deciding that the hunts should take place on current Earth and tie into history channel history ruined what could've been some awesome action/horror flicks.



if they would of done AVP based off the comics and novels it would of been better


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

They should make the Predator visit an Xenomorph colony or something instead of having it all take place on Earth or something shitty .


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

Only good thing about that AVP movie was the end when Scar did that awesome flip and impaled the Queen's head.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

I wish they would make good movies. 

I mean, Predator 3 was condensed shit. Why couldn't they have a new Predator like Prometheus that's any good? WHY?


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish they would make good movies.
> 
> I mean, Predator 3 was condensed shit. Why couldn't they have a new Predator like Prometheus that's any good? WHY?



Because studios hate us and don't want to give us too many good movies, they are more difficult to make.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 27, 2012)

Because A predator that doesnt hunt on humans through the movie and go kill the most vile forms of xenomorphs will make a terrible movie am i rite hollywood?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Hollywood can go fuck a diseased whore.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2012)

I think what made Predator  so good was how good of a prey Arnold was. I mean The predator had all these advanced weaponry and all Arnold needed was prep time and some mud.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 27, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think what made Predator  so good was how good of a prey Arnold was. I mean The predator had all these advanced weaponry and all Arnold needed was prep time and some mud.



You sure it wasnt Get to tha choppa?

The problem I have with the movies its fun to see 1 rookie/unblooded/teen predator.

We have yet to see a full vet (wolf from AVPR doesnt count he was just a blooded) predator can do.

Plus female predators


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You sure it wasnt Get to tha choppa?




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txuWGoZF3ew[/YOUTUBE]

pretty sure it was this scene



Huey Freeman said:


> The problem I have with the movies its fun to see 1 rookie/unblooded/teen predator.
> 
> We have yet to see a full vet (wolf from AVPR doesnt count he was just a blooded) predator can do.
> 
> Plus female predators



If all the Preds we've seen were rookies I shudder to see how one with experience would act.

Anyway I've heard this movie isn't Rated R....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

You son of a bitch.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd like to see a Predator movie that touches upon the other parts of their civilization. Hunting is an important cultural practice, but they obviously have more going on with the kind of technology they have. A movie where one from the tech, soldier, or even civilian side of things gets an itch for hunting would be interesting.

They could even tie this in with a similar human character on the colony world that gets chosen for the hunt.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Predator's homeworld movie? 

That could be interesting.


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2012)

Or Space jockies  they are at war with another race. Just saiyan.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 27, 2012)

read a avp book when I was in my teens. a female human joined a clan of predator as a young child. went more into the culture of predators then was ever put in the movies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

FUCK SPACE JOCKIES!

I don't even know what that is.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 28, 2012)

gumby2ms said:


> read a avp book when I was in my teens. a female human joined a clan of predator as a young child. went more into the culture of predators then was ever put in the movies.



steve perry wrote some awesome Aliens and AVP Books back in the 90's


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 28, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You sure it wasnt Get to tha choppa?
> 
> Plus female predators



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPIO86jTrQQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

They should clone Arnold.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

When CMX logs on you know shits about to go Down.


Also cloning Arnold would means he runs for governor again ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

If they cloned Arnold in the US he would technically be a natural citizen.

Meaning that he would one day be president.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

Can't be worst than bush I mean him and Clinton does have one thing in common already


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

They smash their maids?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They smash their maids?



and got away with it


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2012)

Wondercon footage in true HD.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Only pure badass badasses can get away with having kids with some random-ass maid and fucking a secretary and lying under oath about it.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Wondercon footage in true HD.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh yeah... 

Well we got plenty of movies to tide us over.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> Well we got plenty of movies to tide us over.



Are any of them looking like they'll be good?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

That is something we'll have to wait and see. 



50/50 chance.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2012)

The talk of a PG-13 rating is really worrying me.

I will never pay to see this movie if it's PG-13.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I can see it now.


Child-friendly language.
No nude scenes.
Aliens (whatever they turn out to be) creeping up on a guy, goes to decapitate--CUT TO BLACK, "SCARY" MUSIC RIFF!!


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The talk of a PG-13 rating is really worrying me.
> 
> I will never pay to see this movie if it's PG-13.



Now now, even if it is PG-13 it doesn't mean that it'll be a bad movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

It just won't be as cool.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

Imagine if species was PG 13 yeah I think I proved my point


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Now now, even if it is PG-13 it doesn't mean that it'll be a bad movie.



It's not about whether or not it will be a bad movie. It's the fact that this film admittedly takes place within the same universe as 'Alien', a film that for all intensive purposes, was made for adults. One of the main reasons 'Alien' is such a classic for the sci-fi horror genre is due to its edge; it's lack of pulling punches; going full throttle and pushing the envelope of what the viewer will see. For instance, could you imagine 'Alien' without the chestburster scene? Could you imagine 'Alien' without the alien gradually approaching Lambert, sliding its tail between her legs, all while Ripley hears her blood curdling screams while the alien essentially rapes her and then kills her?

'Prometheus' being PG-13 would be just as tragic as 'Speed 2' being PG-13, 'Terminator Salvation' being PG-13, 'Live Free or Die Hard' being PG-13, 'RoboCop 3' being PG-13, etc, etc.

There is no way this film would ever be able to measure up with 'Alien' if it's any less intense/visceral.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Imagine if American Psycho was PG-13.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 28, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> It's not about whether or not it will be a bad movie. It's the fact that this film admittedly takes place within the same universe as 'Alien', a film that for all intensive purposes, was made for adults. One of the main reasons 'Alien' is such a classic for the sci-fi horror genre is due to its edge; it's lack of pulling punches; going full throttle and pushing the envelope of what the viewer will see. For instance, could you imagine 'Alien' without the chestburster scene? Could you imagine 'Alien' without the alien gradually approaching Lambert, sliding its tail between her legs, all while Ripley hears her blood curdling screams while the alien essentially rapes her and then kills her?
> 
> 'Prometheus' being PG-13 would be just as tragic as 'Speed 2' being PG-13, 'Terminator Salvation' being PG-13, 'Live Free or Die Hard' being PG-13, 'RoboCop 3' being PG-13, etc, etc.
> 
> There is no way this film would ever be able to measure up with 'Alien' if it's any less intense/visceral.



Well, _The Dark Knight_ was PG-13 too, right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Who expects a Batman film to be Rated R?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Well, _The Dark Knight_ was PG-13 too, right?



Oh yeah. The dreaded "The Dark Knight pushed the PG-13 envelope" argument. Give me a fucking break.

Obscuring the lense when the Joker shot the banker in the back with the automatic.

The cutaway scene when Joker sliced Gamble's mouth.

The cut-away (_and composition_) of the "pencil trick" sequence.

etc, etc.

Besides, you're comparing two entirely different mythologies. Batman has pretty much always been aimed at a more teen-oriented fanbase.

'Alien' is far more hard-edge and adult-oriented when it comes to the thematic involved.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

> Could you imagine 'Alien' without the alien gradually approaching Lambert, sliding its tail between her legs, all while Ripley hears her blood curdling screams while the alien essentially rapes her and then kills her?



Now would probably be a bad time to say that I've never seen Alien right? 

Time to watch the movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Alien was about a legion of bloodthirsty killers who rip off space marine's heads and acidshit down their necks.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 28, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Oh yeah. The dreaded "The Dark Knight pushed the PG-13 envelope" argument. Give me a fucking break.
> 
> Obscuring the lense when the Joker shot the banker in the back with the automatic.
> 
> ...



Never said it was pushing any envelope. Just sayin  it was still intense.

The chestbuster scene was the bloodiest in the film; most of the actual kills weren't on-camera if I recall. If it were released today, _Alien_ and _Aliens_ might get lower ratings too.

And I think you overrate just how adult the film is a bit.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Now would probably be a bad time to say that I've never seen Alien right?
> 
> Time to watch the movie.



what the hell dude  watch it asap


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> what the hell dude  watch it asap



For the longest time I thought that Aliens was the first in the series. 

Once I learned otherwise there was always something else that I was doing that kept me from watching it, in any case I've just started watching the movie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Never said it was pushing any envelope. Just sayin  it was still intense.



No PG-13 film has ever been intense--not in terms of pushing the envelope, anyway.



> The chestbuster scene was the bloodiest in the film; most of the actual kills weren't on-camera if I recall. If it were released today, _Alien_ and _Aliens_ might get lower ratings too.



There was a profuse amount of blood on the bodies of both Lambert AND Parker when Ridley discovered their bodies.

But you're also disregarding the harsh language, like when Ripley talks about blowing the monster out into _"fucking space."_ You're disregarding the adult themes like smoking. You're disregarding that R-rated horror films don't even need blood or gore to be rated-R, but just intense/visceral "scare" sequences, which 'Alien' provides more than enough of.

Take a look at 'Don't Be Afraid of the Dark' (2011)--there's virtually ZERO shots of blood, almost NO harsh language, yet it was rated-R due to its intensity alone.

And you're kidding yourself if you think 'Aliens' would be PG-13. That film had several scenes of blood/gore, and much harsher language than 'Alien' had. So did you decide to conveniently overlook Hudson's character? _"NOW WHAT THE FUCK ARE WE GONNA DO? GAME OVER, MAN!"_



> And I think you overrate just how adult the film is a bit.



Obviously I didn't overstate anything when you consider both of those films would be rated-R for their intensity alone.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll take your other points, but...



> You're disregarding the adult themes like smoking.



Eh?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> I'll take your other points, but...
> 
> 
> 
> Eh?



You have to remember I'm talking about the MPAA's guidelines, not my own views.

They look at smoking as an "adult theme", and if there's enough of it in a film, it can constitute an R-rating.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2012)

Smoking in movies isn't nearly as prevalent as it used to be.

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo being the exception.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I've been watching some older movies and everyone smokes in them.


Literally.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2012)

I know.  Those were the good old days.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm glad I live in an ere when indoor smoking is banned though.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2012)

Not me.  I want smoking on airplanes to make a comeback.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2012)

> _"The question is, do you go for the PG-13, [which] financially makes quite a difference, or do you go for what it should be, which is R? Essentially, it's kinda R."
> 
> "It's not just about the blood, it's about ideas that are very stressful. I'm not an idiot, but I'll do everything I can to get the most aggressive film I can."_



Fox is obviously trying their hardest to make sure this is PG-13. Ugh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Not me. I want smoking on airplanes to make a comeback.


 Don't even joke about that. 

Fuckin' smokers.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't understand why Fox is trying so hard for PG 13 when it's not a film families will go watch anyway. It's stupidity.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

Every movie they want make like 1000% profits fucking greedy bastards


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Because maybe if it was pg-13 they'd take their kids and wife and everything out to see a legion of space creatures disembowel a team of astronauts.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

Inb4 coming next  summer remake of strip tease in 3D and rated PG-13.

directed by Michael Bay and Starring Shia lebouf


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Showgirls in 3D

PG-13.

Starring Anne Hathaway and Emma Stone.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2012)

> No PG-13 film has ever been intense--not in terms of pushing the envelope, anyway.



I thought Jurassic Park was intense.....

Does anyone know how much it cost? If it's over $100,000,000, I'd actually sympathize (but not necessarily agree with) with the PG-13 rating. But really, it comes down to how Ridley Scott planned it.

Did he film it with a rating in mind? I believe a PG-13 movie could work, but only if an R rating wasn't planned to begin with. My only concern is if they had to cut it down so they could get the PG-13 rating.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I think for this particular movie a PG-13 might work.

It looks like it focuses much more on intensity, not gore and violence. But it's less realistic if you don't have everyone screaming, "OH MY FUCKING FUCK I FUCKING GOT FUCKED BY A FUCKING SUPER FUCKER!!!" when shit gets real.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2012)

'Jurassic Park' was standard PG-13 summer fare.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I think for this particular movie a PG-13 might work.
> 
> It looks like it focuses much more on intensity, not gore and violence. But it's less realistic if you don't have everyone screaming, "OH MY FUCKING FUCK I FUCKING GOT FUCKED BY A FUCKING SUPER FUCKER!!!" when shit gets real.



...You just don't get it.

There is nothing intense about a PG-13 movie, especially a PG-13 HORROR movie.

I've already explained it, a film doesn't need gore OR language to warrant an R-rating, straightforward intensity and suspense can warrant an R-rating--see 'Don't Be Afraid of the Dark' (2011).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't buy that. 

What kind of pussy rates a movie R for being too suspenseful?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2012)

Go watch 'A Tale of Two Sisters' by yourself, and then try to call anyone a pussy. ;-)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

I have seen people straight up piss their pants in movies from being too scared.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2012)

I was more under the impression that Don't be Afraid of the Dark was R BECAUSE of the violence. Teeth get pulled out, Katie's knees get busted.....It is a pretty light R though.

The only way the intensity effected it was because of the children being involved. A child in danger means little, but children getting their teeth ripped out....maybe. 

Can you think of another movie that was R just for intensity, because I think "Don't" was (barely) violent enough to be an R.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Go watch 'A Tale of Two Sisters' by yourself, and then try to call anyone a pussy. ;-)


Never heard of it.

But I watch all my movies alone, man.  Thanks for reminding me. 



Huey Freeman said:


> I have seen people straight up piss their pants in movies from being too scared.


 What the hell pussy dicks you be watchin' movies with? WOMEN?!?!?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Never heard of it.
> 
> But I watch all my movies alone, man.  Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> ...



Yep its a chick , I can't really say anything it help me get it in by being sensitive to what happen  


Also gaming is the same deal amnesia is nothing but running around with monsters and that's rated MA

Move to Canada you will stop watching movies alone our women are not that picky


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Anything you gotta do to get some, bro.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anything you gotta do to get some, bro.



When your not some girly boy man *cough* Orlando bloom *cough* you seize every opportunity .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I will watch this Sisters movie and tell you guys what's up.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

Just finished watching Alien, really am hoping for Prometheus to just as gory if not moreso.  Anything less would be lame as the movie wasn't particularly gory.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

Would be nice this gets a nice reception and they do a predator prologue.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Predator. 


Will never be good again.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

That is quitter talk CMX

if they can reboot movies less than 5 years old they can surely reboot predator


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 29, 2012)

Predators was pretty awesome


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2012)

> The question is, do you go for the PG-13, [which] financially makes quite a difference, or do you go for what it should be, which is R? Essentially, it's kinda R. It's not just about the blood, it's about ideas that are very stressful. I'm not an idiot, but I'll do everything I can to get the most aggressive film I can."
> 
> "I always wondered when they did [Aliens] 2,3 and 4 why they hadn't touched upon that, instead of evolving into some other fantastic story. They missed the biggest question of them all: who's the big guy? And where were they going? And with what? Why that cargo? There's all kinds of questions."



Yes, yes!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hype levels back up again 

The space jockey war


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> That is quitter talk CMX
> 
> if they can reboot movies less than 5 years old they can surely reboot predator


 Yeah, maybe. 

But if the reboots are any good is still yet to be seen.


The Soldier said:


> Predators was pretty awesome


 You shut that crazy talk.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Just finished watching Alien, really am hoping for Prometheus to just as gory if not moreso.  Anything less would be lame as the movie wasn't particularly gory.



Yeah I just finished watching it two days ago (is it weird that I never seen any of the alien movies but seen all of the predator ones?). You never actually see the alien kill anyone. the goriest part was the chest buster. but i'm guessing it's because it's a movie from the late 70's.

I'm planning on watching Aliens tonight, hopefully it's gorier.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Aliens is certainly gorier.

IIRC. 

But I often don't RC.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, maybe.
> 
> But if the reboots are any good is still yet to be seen.
> 
> You shut that crazy talk.



One of these days a set of Producers will not be a sell out to movies and they hire competent directors and fire Michael Bay and rest of those fuckfaces. 

Hopefully this movie wont be 70% mild suspense and 30% real shit going down.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Can you imagine it they did a Predator reboot...with Michael Bay? 


Predators aren't aliens. They're science experiments from teenage goofballs in high school battling the government.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 29, 2012)

I would pay an extra dollar at the movies if it goes to never letting Bay direct again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

I would pay two extra dollars.


But only on Saturday.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2012)

I watched Predators a while back, it was terrible.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would pay two extra dollars.
> 
> 
> But only on Saturday.



Since I am lazy to make the meme

*Cant tell if broke or just cheap*


I am also cheap/broke depends on which chick is hustling me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Can you imagine it they did a Predator reboot...with Michael Bay?
> 
> 
> Predators aren't aliens. They're science experiments from teenage goofballs in high school battling the government.



i'm 80% sure it would have hot high school chicks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I watched Predators a while back, it was terrible.


 Exactly.


Huey Freeman said:


> Since I am lazy to make the meme
> 
> *Cant tell if broke or just cheap*
> 
> ...


 I'm not cheap or broke.

I am just not about giving my money away for no reason. I'm a little too smart for that.


~Gesy~ said:


> i'm 80% sure it would have hot high school chicks.


 Nude?

If not nude, do not care.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I'm not cheap or broke.
> 
> ...



I give my money away for no reason , like taking the chick down the street to a date who wont put out after the 5th date.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Fuck that, man. You have to ditch the bitch after #3 (maybe 4 if she's really worth it) if she doesn't put out.

Move on and get someone a little looser.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 29, 2012)

3-4 is the optimum time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

I dated a girl twice and she didn't give me a kiss.

Dumpsville.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I dated a girl twice and she didn't give me a kiss.
> 
> Dumpsville.



Taking a chick to Mickey Ds doesnt count as a date


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, maybe.
> 
> But if the reboots are any good is still yet to be seen.
> 
> You shut that crazy talk.



quiet you or I'll stalk you in your sleep like a predator and take your skull as my trophy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Taking a chick to Mickey Ds doesnt count as a date


 We never even... 

I took her to this sports bar and she told me that my penis better be big. I knew right then and there.


The Soldier said:


> quiet you or I'll stalk you in your sleep like a predator and take your skull as my trophy


 Then I will just kill you with my katana.


Because, according to Predators, katanas > Predators.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We never even...
> 
> I took her to this sports bar and she told me that my penis better be big. I knew right then and there.
> 
> ...



And the thought of just getting her drunk would have solve that problem never occur  

Also I would have responded you better be tight


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Shoulda got her slutty ass drunk.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bumping this thread.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Bumping your bump.


When does this come again? I can never keep track.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bumping your bump.
> 
> 
> When does this come again? I can never keep track.



June 8th in the US.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2012)

That's almost two months from now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2012)

lol, James Cameron expressed interest in doing a sequel, but I think he was joking.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

He's too busy humping Titanic's wreck to make films.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 2, 2012)

It was an April fools joke.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2012)

I think the only reason James Cameron is slow to make films is he's afraid of harming his reputation.

"Titanic" got all sorts of nominations and was the biggest moneymaker of its time. How do you follow that? Any filmmaker has to know that they are bound to make mistakes, have misfires, etc. No filmmaker is perfectly consistent (Scorsese is probably the closest). 

"Avatar" got a similar reception, so I think Cameron just wants to preserve his rep.

Edit: Won't it suck if Prometheus turned out to be a total bomb? 

Ridley Scott hasn't made a truly good film in years, after all.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

Well he's an egotist so wouldn't be a surprise. He has so much money yet he can't even get Battle Angel off the ground.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Well he's an egotist so wouldn't be a surprise. He has so much money yet he can't even get Battle Angel off the ground.



That pisses me off, 'cause I really want to see a 'Battle Angel' adaption from him.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm upset about it too.

Then again I would rather wait 10 years and have him perfect his vision of it and get the best possible film he could make from it instead of a half assed manga adaptation which we already have too many of.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2012)

Cameron has even talked about giving Battle Angel to someone else a few times.  I think he will eventually make it.  Maybe when all of this Avatar nonsense is finally behind us.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2012)

I think he will ultimately produce it and the marketing will be like "James Cameron presents" and it will make it seem like he's the director.

While I respect Cameron as a director (I think "Avatar" is his weakest film, not counting "Piranha 2", and that alone shows how good he is because I still like that movie), as a producer, he gave us "Sanctum". 

Then again, anime/manga adaptations aren't especially popular right now. "Speed Racer" bombed, "Dragonball Evolution" bombed and the more hyped projects can't seem to get off the ground (Evangelion).  So who knows...


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 3, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I think the only reason James Cameron is slow to make films is he's afraid of harming his reputation.
> 
> "Titanic" got all sorts of nominations and was the biggest moneymaker of its time. How do you follow that? Any filmmaker has to know that they are bound to make mistakes, have misfires, etc. No filmmaker is perfectly consistent (Scorsese is probably the closest).
> 
> ...



WTF Gladiator was Epic


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2012)

> the more hyped projects can't seem to get off the ground (Evangelion)



This is for the best, just imagine the hideous trainwreck it would be.


----------



## isanon (Apr 3, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> WTF Gladiator was Epic



Gladiator isnt excatly new...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> This is for the best, just imagine the hideous trainwreck it would be.



Yeah look at those other live action adaptations, Akira is going to join them in terrible adaptations, Pacific Rim will give us a good doseage of mecha and Kaiju along with Godzilla movie that's in the works(this one true to the original source material apparantly).



> Then again, anime/manga adaptations aren't especially popular right now. "Speed Racer" bombed



Is it wrong I liked this movie?


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes it is                           .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Speed Racer?

Never saw it. I head it was shit.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speed Racer?
> 
> Never saw it. I head it was shit.



it was a crap fest


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Did they replace the car with an alien that shot blue energy?


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did they replace the car with an alien that shot blue energy?



Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2012)

Isn't Avatar getting a sequel?

Also I caught the end of Speed Racer, Reminds me of hot wheels.


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Isn't Avatar getting a sequel?



It is and from what I hear there might be another one afterwards.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2012)

I loved Speed Racer.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2012)

> WTF Gladiator was Epic



Er, didn't that come out like 10 years ago?



> Is it wrong I liked this movie?



Yes, you fail at life. Nah, kidding, I mainly referred to his box office intake. 



> Isn't Avatar getting a sequel?



Presumably, although Cameron hasnt begun working on it. Personally, I dont think he should. I liked Avatar, but its visual novelty would wear off in the sequel and the story wasn't very original to begin with.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

The next Avatar will have a 1 billion dollar budget and graphics that will melt your dick.


The story? Ripped out of some Golden Book or other.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 3, 2012)

we won't see it til 2016


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't think Cameron will have a choice, they probably signed him on for a trilogy when the first one hit it big. You don't make 2 Billion and don't make sequels. 

The shit thing is that the budget will probably be $300 million and that's setting a terrible trend.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2012)

Battle Angel is scheduled to come out 2016?  Excellent.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2012)

You believe that without a source?


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The next Avatar will have a 1 billion dollar budget and graphics that will melt your dick.



I doubt that the cgi will look much better than the first one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

You doubt them?

This movie will blow Avatar out of the water.

It will make Avatar look like those old-school animatronics.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2012)

ever heard of 5D? it will please all 5 senses . So when he is making pony tail love you will be feeling that at the back of your head .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

The movie will make you come--literally. Sense of touch in your crotch!!!


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 4, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> ever heard of 5D? it will please all 5 senses . So when he is making pony tail love you will be feeling that at the back of your head .



they need to make some 5D porn


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2012)

This will increase obesity in America as you know fapping is the only form of exercise fatties do besides breathing and eating .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm fappin' right now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm fappin' right now.



with that sig you got up who can blame you .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

Dem horsies. 

I would let her gimme a bj if it weren't for all those huge teeth.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 4, 2012)

What girl chews on your dick?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

Anne Hathaway.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 5, 2012)

The Empire article on Prometheus may have given the whole movie away. 

On another topic, Battle Angel has the best chance to successfully translate to the big screen of all the manga/anime based films currently in development. It doesn't take place in Japan, doesn't have any asian characters (Gally/Alita/Yoko is debatable), and isn't based on any Eastern concepts or ideas. A journey of discovery in a dystopian post-apocalyptic setting with cyberpunk overtones is right down Cameron's alley. He just needs to find a talented writer to handle anything unrelated to visuals. Hell, it would be a smash hit even if he handled everything...again.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 5, 2012)

CMX's Sig is creeping me out


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 5, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> CMX's Sig is creeping me out



Heh, when I went for a walk down at the park earlier, I saw two girls riding on horses and immediately thought of Anne Hathaway.

This fucking board sometimes.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm not sure Cameron will go ahead now, he seems obsessed with numbers and success and BA doesn't scream $2 Billion Box Office Takings. Most likely he'll just produce it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Heh, when I went for a walk down at the park earlier, I saw two girls riding on horses and immediately thought of Anne Hathaway.
> 
> This fucking board sometimes.


 That is just the natural progression of seeing Anne Hathaway and then seeing a horse.

You put the two together and it's like it was always meant to be.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 5, 2012)

Arishem said:


> The Empire article on Prometheus may have given the whole movie away.
> 
> On another topic, Battle Angel has the best chance to successfully translate to the big screen of all the manga/anime based films currently in development. It doesn't take place in Japan, doesn't have any asian characters (Gally/Alita/Yoko is debatable), and isn't based on any Eastern concepts or ideas. A journey of discovery in a dystopian post-apocalyptic setting with cyberpunk overtones is right down Cameron's alley. He just needs to find a talented writer to handle anything unrelated to visuals. Hell, it would be a smash hit even if he handled everything...again.



I'm fairly hopeful about the movie because Cameron seems to understand that the story is ultimately about self-discovery and what it means to be human and not some other shit I could him spinning it as.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> MartialHorror said:
> 
> 
> > and the more hyped projects can't seem to get off the ground (Evangelion).  So who knows...
> ...



No one has the balls to take on such an epic project, then again no one I can think of has the skills to make it happen I guess. 

Imagine though Evangelion would be like nothing Hollywood has seen before.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Is it confirmed this is PG-13? I forgot.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2012)

Not yet, Ridley is putting up a fight but Fox are being dicks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Fox: "BUT THE KIDS WILL WATCH IT MORE!!"
Ridley: "This shit is ain't for kids, you fucking doucheballs."
Fox: "CHILDRENS!!! "
Ridley: "Get your mom's tit out your mouth and grow the fuck up."
Fox: "F*** is an R-rated word, you cannot use that."
Ridley: "FUCK YOU!!"


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2012)

> On another topic, Battle Angel has the best chance to successfully translate to the big screen of all the manga/anime based films currently in development. It doesn't take place in Japan, doesn't have any asian characters (Gally/Alita/Yoko is debatable), and isn't based on any Eastern concepts or ideas. A journey of discovery in a dystopian post-apocalyptic setting with cyberpunk overtones is right down Cameron's alley. He just needs to find a talented writer to handle anything unrelated to visuals. Hell, it would be a smash hit even if he handled everything...again.



Although I fear it also might be too Blade Runner-ish.

I think I saw battle angel once a long time ago but can only remember a few things.

1) Her Father (or whatever) slays rogue robots.
2) The main gal punching the wall behind the love interest and all the windows shattering (I remember thinking that was epic)
3) The love interest becoming a robot and then dying.



> No one has the balls to take on such an epic project, then again no one I can think of has the skills to make it happen I guess.
> 
> Imagine though Evangelion would be like nothing Hollywood has seen before.



it's sort of a dream project of mine if I ever become a filmmaker. It would have to be a trilogy though.

lol, random note, I just learned that they finally released Burke's "death" (I don't think he technically dies on-screen though) on bluray for "Aliens" in 2010. Wonder why that took so long....


----------



## dream (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fox: "BUT THE KIDS WILL WATCH IT MORE!!"
> Ridley: "This shit is ain't for kids, you fucking doucheballs."
> Fox: "CHILDRENS!!! "
> Ridley: "Get your mom's tit out your mouth and grow the fuck up."
> ...



Fox is going to win this fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Probably.

Movie gonna suck.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2012)

maybe not, his last few movies have been R rated so there's hope

you gotta believe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

I believe in Hollywood forcing PG-13 on every movie to get more viewers.

Same thing they're doing with 3D.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 5, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> it's sort of a dream project of mine if I ever become a filmmaker. It would have to be a trilogy though.



Yeah, you'd need some serious passion to do it, it wont work if you're doing it just for the paycheck or the profit.  

The sets and CGI should be very well doable if you got the budget, the hardest thing would be the casting and the cultural transition. 

The screenplay is relatively easy enough (for the first movie at least), personally I think it would basically the live action of Evangelion Rebuild 01.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Just tell a Hollywood exec that you have this great idea for a movie:

Aliens
Explosions
Blue Energy
Sparkly vampires
Young blonde bombshell
Inception Horns
Outrageous CGI
All within a nice PG-13 rating.


They will literally throw money at you.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Yeah, you'd need some serious passion to do it, it wont work if you're doing it just for the paycheck or the profit.
> 
> The sets and CGI should be very well doable if you got the budget, the hardest thing would be the casting and the cultural transition.
> 
> The screenplay is relatively easy enough (for the first movie at least), personally I think it would basically the live action of Evangelion Rebuild 01.



After the "The Last Airbender" backlash, I think I'd cast the main  characters as Asians but I'd make a point that this is the future and almost everybody speaks english by now. I'd also probably make the U.S more of a presence so no one would presume its foreign. 

I probably wouldn't go the "Rebuild" route, as I thought the first Rebuild movie was disappointing. Sure, the plot is identical but like "TLA", it ripped out the soul of the source material.

I was reading about Prometheus and I noticed that Fassbender said he avoided watching the androids from "Alien" and "Aliens" for the sake of his own performance.

Is it just me, or does that sound cheesy and/or pointless, as it's not like they acted like real androids.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 5, 2012)

You would make TLA take place in the future?

I wouldn't want to see your movie either.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> You would make TLA take place in the future?
> 
> I wouldn't want to see your movie either.



No, I'd make Evangelion take place in the future......which it already does....and I'd use that as an excuse as to why everyone speaks english....because it would be an American movie.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh. Whew...had me worried there.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I believe in Hollywood forcing PG-13 on every movie to get more viewers.
> 
> Same thing they're doing with 3D.



screw the families I want my goddamn R Rating


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

Think of the money they can get from the 12-16 market.


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Think of the money they can get from the 12-16 market.



It's enough to make any movie exec to only want PG-13 movies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

It is only a matter of time until they target the 5-11 market and just make everything G.


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

Nah, that market is quite as tempting to target.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

Here's the new script for a G-rated Expendables 3:

Rambo (Yeah, I said it): We should break into their fortress, kill them all, and run out with the women.

Dutch: No, that is unkind. We should talk to them first and resolve out or differences!

Van Damme: Dutch is right. We need to realize that they are just misunderstood and work out a friendly solution.

Rambo: You are right, guys. I am sorry for my brash behavior... who wants to ride some ponies!?!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2012)

Lemme guess the next part: Then Drago walks in leading Anne Hathaway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

Drago: I brought pony for riding! I must ride this.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2012)

I hope they just go for the 15 rating here in the UK and we get all the goodies. Screw you US.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

*knock knock*

Hollywood: Who's there?

Blood, gore, and boobies.

Hollywood: GTFO!


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Here's the new script for a G-rated Expendables 3:
> 
> Rambo (Yeah, I said it): We should break into their fortress, kill them all, and run out with the women.
> 
> ...



Of course, the main theme music to the film would be something along the lines of the following:

[YOUTUBE]p3G5IXn0K7A[/YOUTUBE]


The G rating! It Burns! 
​


----------



## Amuro (Apr 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Here's the new script for a G-rated Expendables 3:
> 
> Rambo (Yeah, I said it): We should break into their fortress, kill them all, and run out with the women.
> 
> ...



you missed the part where the Texas Ranger builds them a church and teaches them the way of WWJD


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2012)

Amuro said:


> you missed the part where the Texas Ranger builds them a church and teaches them the way of WWJD



No, he didn't. That wouldn't end well as a G Rated sequence.

Because Chuck Norris finishes every sentence with a roundhouse kick to the face.

Every time.

It's like his internet signature on a forum.


----------



## Kabukicho (Apr 7, 2012)

More new images here


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 8, 2012)

2 more months to go


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

I forgot Chuck was even in the sequel.

Damn, now that movie really stirs a tingling in my nether regions.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2012)

Saw another preview.

Very excited about this.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 10, 2012)

I want my gore, blood, nudity, titties and so on


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glzIcaPr78I[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Imagine Alien as a pg-13 film.


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Imagine Alien as a pg-13 film.



It probably won't be too bad.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 10, 2012)

this is kinda funny, years ago I wrote a short story where a guy wants a poster - from Ridley's scott last movie - so badly that he ends up stealing it from a sub add. ''You know one of those behind crystal that are placed in order to promo the movie?

Ofcourse he had he's friends.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Imagine Alien as a pg-13 film.



remember Critters from the 80's it was gory and rated PG-13


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

80s films didn't even have real ratings. It was much more lenient back then.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 10, 2012)

although my fav was Critters 2 and the shootout in the resturaunt


----------



## Kabukicho (Apr 11, 2012)

A whole bunch of NEW IMAGES

More at


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 11, 2012)

freaking sweet man


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

I am starting to think this story will be quite cliche.


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2012)

Every story has cliches in it.  If done right, even if this movie is full of cliches it'll be enjoyable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

Didn't say it won't be enjoyable.

Just saying it is shaping up to be a cliche. Like a Stargate episode.


----------



## Kabukicho (Apr 11, 2012)

High-res image diagram of the Prometheus ship


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabukicho said:


> High-res image diagram of the Prometheus ship



That shit only takes up like....half my monitor. I THOUGHT YOU SAID HI-RES!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks like an amorphous Transformers 2 Transformer if I'm being honest.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm in love with MajorThor and want to feel his "Hammer" inside my tender loins.



Oh you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Now you're gay?


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2012)

CMX


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

CMX be only break break break break Vaults heart.


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2012)

Huey


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Vault's gay for me too?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> Huey



Sorry , I forgot I promised not to tell .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

This thread is getting really weird all the sudden.


Hey, uh... I bet there won't be any xenomorphs in this movie until the very end and it'll only be a little picture/diagram or something...heheh...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

Cameo of the chick from the first set of movies guaranteed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

That was never even a question.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hey, uh... I bet there won't be any xenomorphs in this movie until the very end and it'll only be a little picture/diagram or something...heheh...



Nah, I'm sure that we'll see about as much xenomorph action as in Alien.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

You crazy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

Since it is an origin movie, I really dont think so probably the last 30 mins of the movie.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You crazy.





Huey Freeman said:


> Since it is an origin movie, I really dont think so probably the last 30 mins of the movie.



You two are the crazy ones. 

We'll see lots and lots of alien action.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Whatever little hologram they find of human DNA or whatever will contain Xenomorphs.

And that's it.

Like right before the credits.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't crush my hopes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

It will be almost Predator 2-level.

Remember Predator 2? All that had was a skull.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

All I remember about Predator 2 was an explosion at the end.


----------



## Kabukicho (Apr 12, 2012)

Prometheus has a *run-time of 119 minutes*.


Also: new image of Vickers

Bigger version here


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2012)

Only two hours? Shorter than expected.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> All I remember about Predator 2 was an explosion at the end.



About five minutes before the big boom they showed the skull.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You two are the crazy ones.
> 
> We'll see lots and lots of alien action.



Going to blair witch project levels of action .


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Only two hours? Shorter than expected.



Eh, it's about as long as the first Alien so I don't mind. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> About five minutes before the big boom they showed the skull.



No wonder I didn't remember the skull. 



> Going to blair witch project levels of action


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Kabukicho said:


> Prometheus has a *run-time of 119 minutes*.
> 
> 
> Also: new image of Vickers
> ...





119 minutes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

Since this is a study of a new species it could always be an Alien resurrection in disguise .


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

I liked Alien Resurrection.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

I've damned near enjoyed every Alien movie. Except the one where they were in space.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

I liked most of them. I don't remember the last one with Winona Ryder (she was in that, right?).


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, Ryder just annoys the everliving piss out of me. For some reason, she has one of those faces that I instinctively want to punch.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I've damned near enjoyed every Alien movie. Except the one where they were in space.



So you didn't like the first one?


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> So you didn't like the first one?



They were all in space, mang.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> They were all in space, mang.



Yeah but the first one is the best and the one that matters the most.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yeah but the first one is the best and the one that matters the most.



I was trying at some weird sense of humor. I liked them all TBH.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

I feel the same way about Anne Hathaway as MajorThor feels about Ryder.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I feel the same way about Anne Hathaway as MajorThor feels about Ryder.



Are we on the verge of bromance here?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't know... you did take some jabs at the Juggernaut.

But these are things are easily forgiven. 

All that really matters is that we agree on one thing: 119 minutes for this movie is atrocious.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know... you did take some jabs at the Juggernaut.
> 
> But these are things are easily forgiven.
> 
> All that really matters is that we agree on one thing: 119 minutes for this movie is atrocious.



Let's be fair here tho, you've taken some stabs at Thor Odinson and Hulkrape quite a few times yerself. I consider us even. 

The thing that REALLY mattress is that we're here, on the internet...about to get. IT. ONNNNNN!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

I have to keep my Jugghand strong.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

And I gotta keep my Thorhammer at the ready. :-D


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 12, 2012)

Any news about the rating? R or bust!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

PG-13, baby.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Any news about the rating? R or bust!



This is what I hear:



> He also expressed frustration at the MPAA?s seemingly random approach to ratings, saying he wanted Prometheus to get a rating ?that allows it to make as much money as possible. I know the importance of that. When a big film fails, it?s disastrous for all of us.? But he also blasted some of the ?films this year that have got PG-13 ratings ? it?s absolutely fucking ludicrous. So MPAA, get your house in order.?



Link removed


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep its going to be a Bust only one going to see it is Goob .


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

Lies, we all know that most people here will go watch it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Short runtime, pg-13, no xenomorphs.

I smell a hit.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

I predict that it will make at least $300 million.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 12, 2012)

You may want to see


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> You may want to see



I'm not going to register to see that picture.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

You guys are un patriotic not registering , way to go in blowing off indecision 2012 .


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You guys are un patriotic not registering , way to go in blowing off indecision 2012 .



Spoken like a true asshole. Now we know what side you were on during Marvel's Civil war.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> Spoken like a true asshole. Now we know what side you were on during Marvel's Civil war.



I was on DC side .


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

Runtime is 119 minutes long. Apparently, 17 minutes worth of footage has been left on the cutting room floor.

In other words, Fox is making damn sure a PG-13 version of this film is what hits theatres. If that turns out to be the case, so much for any hope of this film going down as a sci-fi classic.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> You may want to see



Save the file to your photobucket or upload to imgur and shit dude. Fuck making us register to that shit site. You got until the end of the day or yer getting negged for wanting us to register to (possibly) YOUR site.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 12, 2012)

The site isn't mine nor can I upload it to pb because it'll shrink it and you won't be able to read anything  If you want just ignore it


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2012)

> In other words, Fox is making damn sure a PG-13 version of this film is what hits theatres. If that turns out to be the case, so much for any hope of this film going down as a sci-fi classic.



Basically Fox is thick as pig shit. Can't they release an R Rated version aswell? Have the later showings be R rated. This sucks balls.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Basically Fox is thick as pig shit. Can't they release an R Rated version aswell? Have the later showings be R rated. This sucks balls.



The MPAA won't allow two different cuts in theatres at one time. It's retarded.


----------



## Kabukicho (Apr 12, 2012)

*New Exclusive Prometheus Content From Verizon*


And a TON of other new images!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2012)

^Wtf why not? Seriously are kids going to watch this? No they're not. I bet Fox just assumes we're all chumps and we'll buy the R rated Blu ray versions. And they're right


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

I like how we got about 3 different people here trying to get us to re-direct to other forums.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> ^Wtf why not? Seriously are kids going to watch this? No they're not. I bet Fox just assumes we're all chumps and we'll buy the R rated Blu ray versions. And they're right



I'll be boycotting the PG-13 version at all costs.


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2012)

I will wait for the director's cut then


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> I will wait for the director's cut then



That was my plan from the beginning.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

17mins of R-Rated material CUT, just so the movie can "appeal" to a higher demographic? Fuck Fox.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> ^Wtf why not? Seriously are kids going to watch this? No they're not. I bet Fox just assumes we're all chumps and we'll buy the R rated Blu ray versions. And they're right



remember when they did that with AVP, the first DVD release had the new opening, then the following year they released the unrated version, when AVP R came out, they released both the R Rated and Unrated versions with the alternate opening


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Runtime is 119 minutes long. Apparently, 17 minutes worth of footage has been left on the cutting room floor.
> 
> In other words, Fox is making damn sure a PG-13 version of this film is what hits theatres. If that turns out to be the case, so much for any hope of this film going down as a sci-fi classic.



If true I'll be pretty disappointed but it should still be an awesome movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

This movie gonna suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2012)

I think 17 minutes were cut because it came back as NC-17 the first time the studio submitted it.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This movie gonna suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!



Hopefully it'll be the good kind of suck, the one that makes people laugh at it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think 17 minutes were cut because it came back as NC-17 the first time the studio submitted it.


What were the 17 minutes, hardcore double-penetration alien fucking?!? 


Eternal Goob said:


> Hopefully it'll be the good kind of suck, the one that makes people laugh at it.



So bad it's good?


Not sure if that's possible with this kinda film.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

> So bad it's good?
> 
> 
> Not sure if that's possible with this kinda film.



I know but it's better than it plain out sucking.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2012)

Every image that comes out for The Dark Knight Rises makes me cringe.  That is a movie I have legitimate concerns about.  There has been nothing so far that gives me any reason to be worried about Prometheus.  I won't guarantee that it will be good.  But everything I have seen looks promising.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

I feel the same way, everything I've seen about this movie makes me giddy to watch it whereas TDKR leaves me feeling nothing at the moment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Every image that comes out for The Dark Knight Rises makes me cringe.  That is a movie I have legitimate concerns about.  There has been nothing so far that gives me any reason to be worried about Prometheus.  I won't guarantee that it will be good.  But everything I have seen looks promising.



Yeah, really. You can't put a facehugger on a midget and put a horse in a catwoman costume and pretend it's Batman.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 13, 2012)

Or put an oiled up gender challenged beef cake idiot to play juggernaut ...wait yes you can .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

You can, but that shit ain't Juggernaut.

It's Foddernaut garbage.

Same way this ain't Bane. And that horse ain't Catwoman.


----------



## kaz (Apr 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Every image that comes out for The Dark Knight Rises makes me cringe.  That is a movie I have legitimate concerns about.  *There has been nothing so far that gives me any reason to be worried about Prometheus.*  I won't guarantee that it will be good.  But everything I have seen looks promising.



Not even the highly likely PG-13 rating?


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

kaz said:


> Not even the highly likely PG-13 rating?



Eh, the movie may not have the level of gore as an R-rated movie but that doesn't mean that it'll be a worse movie than if it was R-rated.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2012)

but the gore means everythiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing

if I don't see my blood it's a piece of shit and you can only build appropriate atmosphere with an R rating.  Cause it's R


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2012)

I want tities and exploding heads


----------



## Vault (Apr 13, 2012)

Just wait for your director's cut lads.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Parallax said:


> but the gore means everythiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing
> 
> if I don't see my blood it's a piece of shit and you can only build appropriate atmosphere with an R rating.  Cause it's R



I would be perfectly happy without any gore. :33


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I would be perfectly happy without any gore. :33



 Which is exactly why only you will be going to see it .


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Which is exactly why only you going to see it .



Don't lie, you'll be going to see it as well.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't lie, you'll be going to see it as well.



All the chicks that could have pulled me to that are into gore and blood .


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2012)

It's PG-13? Shame.

Still seeing it.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Stunna said:


> It's PG-13? Shame.
> 
> Still seeing it.



Well, it hasn't been confirmed as far as I know.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 13, 2012)

Stop living in denial, it is PG 13 just embrace it. Just like the rest of movies this summer it was to raise your hopes and dash them away.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 13, 2012)

The story is what's important


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

> Stop living in denial, it is PG 13 just embrace it. Just like the rest of movies this summer it was to raise your hopes and dash them away.



Was just stating the truth.  



Swarmy said:


> The story is what's important



Exactly!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 13, 2012)

Story, smory if I wanted a plot I would go watch star wars . 

Bring me the blood and death of these scientists in the must brutal way ever.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

People like you are the reason why Bay's films are successful.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> People like you are the reason why Bay's films are successful.



And you are the reasons we keep getting reboots and sequels .


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> And you are the reasons we keep getting reboots and sequels .



Sequels and reboots can be awesome.  Just look at Nolan's movies and the original Star Wars trilogy.  What good has ever come out of Bay's movies?


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 13, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Stop living in denial, it is PG 13 just embrace it. Just like the rest of movies this summer it was to raise your hopes and dash them away.



Naw, I'm not gonna do that.

PG-13 is the cancer killing quality blockbuster filmmaking.

Instead, I'll patiently wait for 'Elysium', which will rape 'Prometheus' right in the fucking ass if it turns out 'Prometheus' is PG-13.

Could people actually imagine if 'Alien' were rated PG-13 today? There would be no iconic chestburster scene to talk about.

Fuck PG-13, and fuck these kiddie-pool summer movies that keep coming out year after year.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 13, 2012)

Seinen > shounen

Because.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

> Could people actually imagine if 'Alien' were rated PG-13 today? There would be no iconic chestburster scene to talk about.



I never found that scene to be good. 



> Seinen > shounen
> 
> Because.



Not always, there are shounen mangas which are better than most seinen mangas.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I never found that scene to be good.



That's 'cause you're a little bitch.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> That's 'cause you're a little bitch.



I'm not a bitch.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm not a bitch.



Yes you are.

"TEE HE I'LL STILL SEE IT IF IT'S PG-13 TEE-HEE."


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yes you are.
> 
> "TEE HE I'LL STILL SEE IT IF IT'S PG-13 TEE-HEE."



There have been many many PG-13 movies that have been highly entertaining, movies that are hell of a lot better than most R-rated movies.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Naw, I'm not gonna do that.
> 
> PG-13 is the cancer killing quality blockbuster filmmaking.
> 
> ...



Enjoy the hundreds of newly acquired reputation points I've just rewarded you.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2012)

iono if Alien came out today it probably would be pg-13


----------



## Kabukicho (Apr 13, 2012)

*Prometheus feature in TotalFilm Magazine*



*Introducing the RT01 TRANSPORT*


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Not always, there are shounen mangas which are better than most seinen mangas.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Sequels and reboots can be awesome.  Just look at Nolan's movies and the original Star Wars trilogy.  What good has ever come out of Bay's movies?



Blue energy and greater appreciation for things that aren't Bay films  .


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Blue energy and greater appreciation for things that aren't Bay films  .



Blue energy is lame, the second doesn't count.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

Your face doesn't count. Blue Energy is badass, especially when Thor chucks it around as Lightning.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Blue energy is lame, the second doesn't count.



It doesn't count why ? Because it is true isn't it ? Concessions accept .


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Your face doesn't count. Blue Energy is badass, especially when Thor chucks it around as Lightning.



My face has nothing to do with this.  Blue energy attacks are pretty boring. 



Huey Freeman said:


> It doesn't count why ? Because it is true isn't it ? Concessions accept .



Because we are discussing stuff featured only in movies not stuff outside of movies.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

EVERYONE'S FACE HAS EVERYTHING TO DO WITH IT!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> My face has nothing to do with this.  Blue energy attacks are pretty boring.
> 
> 
> 
> Because we are discussing stuff featured only in movies not stuff outside of movies.



And PG-13 movies are boring. The appreciation happens when you are watching the movies .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2012)

PG-13 is fine when it actually goes with the movie.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

I only touch NC-17, XXX or beyond. PG-13 might as well be Disney.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Disney movies can be awesome like the Lion King.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 13, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> EVERYONE'S FACE HAS EVERYTHING TO DO WITH IT!!!



This is more true than you know.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

^ Thaaaaaat's pretty fuckin' hilarious.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 13, 2012)

shield your eyes it's like Edward James Olmoses Face on Imax


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

OH LAWDS!!!


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> There have been many many PG-13 movies that have been highly entertaining, movies that are hell of a lot better than most R-rated movies.



Because there aren't a hell of a lot better R-rated movies than PG-13 movies, right? 

Let's recap something...

what happened when Wiseman decided to make Die Soft 4 PG-13? It sucked.

What happened when McG made Terminator Salvation PG-13? It sucked.

What happened when they made Speed 2 PG-13? It sucked.

What happened when they decided to make RoboCop 3 PG-13? It sucked.

You can't take franchises that are inherently R-rated and make them PG-13 just so you can appeal to a broader demographic. It just doesn't work, sorry.



Parallax said:


> iono if Alien came out today it probably would be pg-13



No, it wouldn't.

I've already covered this several times in this thread. There are FAR too many adult themes in the film that it would warrant a strong R even by today's standards.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 14, 2012)

PG-13 stands for executives who are just greedy bastards that is all. They can well make tons of money R rated movies, hell when last time you heard of an R rated movie besides comedies? It has been a while hasnt it? Last time I believe it was drive.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 14, 2012)

AVP sucked as a PG-13


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2012)

Are you sure those movies sucked because they weren't violent, or because they just had bad writing/stupid plots/etc?


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

> Because there aren't a hell of a lot better R-rated movies than PG-13 movies, right?



Sure there are but an R-rating does not mean that a movie is automatically better than a PG-13 movie which is what I meant to get across to you.  It is merely more free to do show what it wants; however, it can show what it wants badly and thus even with an R-rating it may be inferior to a PG-13 movie.  Prometheus has just as much of a chance as sucking with an R-rating than it does with a PG-13 rating.



> what happened when Wiseman decided to make Die Soft 4 PG-13? It sucked.
> 
> What happened when McG made Terminator Salvation PG-13? It sucked.
> 
> ...



Yeah, they sucked but that doesn't mean that they couldn't have been good movies even with the switch to a PG-13 rating.  They were unfortunately given to people who wrote bad scripts.  



> You can't take franchises that are inherently R-rated and make them PG-13 just so you can appeal to a broader demographic. It just doesn't work, sorry.



Why not?  Prometheus may not feel like an Alien movie but it can be good in its own way if it has a PG-13 rating.


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2012)

Goob you are missing the point, this movie can not be as good as it could be without the R rating.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2012)

Depends on what it was rated-R for, really.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

> Goob you are missing the point, this movie can not be as good as it could be without the R rating.



What Stunna said, some things a movie could be rated R for might have little to do with the quality of the film.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm looking forward to watching this more than The Dark Knight.


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2012)

Noone is really anticipating that shit. 

Goob this film from what I have seen this film will be quality, nothing I have seen so far suggest otherwise.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Are you sure those movies sucked because they weren't violent, or because they just had bad writing/stupid plots/etc?



well that too


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 14, 2012)

I find violence is only good when it's not exploitative unless the film is ott like 'running scared' or 'shot em up' which makes it more ridiculous then serious.

how about a serious question. best pg-13 movie? 
on the top of my head I remember how great "signs ' was the first time I watched it.(and dropped off when seen again) maybe a LOTR movie? inception?

9 more weeks.......


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 14, 2012)

not bad for a PG-13 horror movie from the 80's

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsIWTm8kOGY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

> how about a serious question. best pg-13 movie?



Empire Strikes Back  in my opinion though it is actually PG.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

Goob dun' told you!!!!!


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Sure there are but an R-rating does not mean that a movie is automatically better than a PG-13 movie which is what I meant to get across to you.  It is merely more free to do show what it wants; however, it can show what it wants badly and thus even with an R-rating it may be inferior to a PG-13 movie.  Prometheus has just as much of a chance as sucking with an R-rating than it does with a PG-13 rating.



You're missing the point as to why 'Prometheus' needs to be rated-R. It's a matter of principle. It's the fact that it's a part of a universe that Scott created, which is exclusively R-rated. Scott himself stated that the movie need to be rated-R.

Sure, there are PG-13 movies that are better than R-rated movies, but that's comparing genres out of context. For instance, 'Jurassic Park' is an excellent film--a blockbuster classic. It is also rated PG-13. However, do you know what the difference is between a film like 'Jurassic Park' and 'Alien'? The former is a four-quadrant film, while the latter is an adult-oriented sci-fi horror film.

It's not a matter of a film being R-rated and potentially sucking, while a film being rated PG-13 and could potentially be great. It's about the context of the genres and the audiences that these films are aimed at. The fact that 'Prometheus' could possibly be marketed as a four-quadrant film is laughable in every sense of the word.

To go back to 'Jurassic Park', as good as it is, it will never be on the same level as 'Alien'... or 'Blade Runner' for that matter. What made 'Alien' so memorable in the first place was the very erotic designs from Giger, the sexual undertones, the visceral atmosphere, the heavy adult themes like heavy smoking and harsh language, etc, etc.



> Yeah, they sucked but that doesn't mean that they couldn't have been good movies even with the switch to a PG-13 rating.  They were unfortunately given to people who wrote bad scripts.


 
That's not necessarily true. Fred Dekker, who penned 'RoboCop 3', is also responsible for writing the screenplay for 'Night of the Creeps', which is a massively underrated genre film.

Plus, let's also keep in mind that all of those films featured horrible directors. Studios hired them with the intention of neutering the source material. To try and compare the narrative of those films to the memorability of Scott's early work, and act like 'Prometheus' could be horrible as an R-rated film due to a weak script, there's no history to prove that.

An R-rating isn't required for the film to be good. It's required for unpredictability. If a film is rated PG-13, then there's a cap. There's a limit to what you can do to scare the audience. There has never been a legitimately horrifying PG-13 film--the PG-13 rating is a contradiction of the horror genre, if anything.



> Why not? Prometheus may not feel like an Alien movie but it can be good in its own way if it has a PG-13 rating.



Why not? Because of the reasons I just listed above. 

'Prometheus' is obviously a part of the 'Alien' universe, which the source material is R-rated. Hell, to flat-out debunk your rebuttals, all I have to do is go to Dan O'Bannon. If you think he'd ever approve of a PG-13 'Alien' film, then you're out your fucking mind. In fact, I'm willing to bet he's rolling in his grave at the prospect of 'Prometheus' being PG-13.

I'm sick of people acting like a PG-13 rating is suitable for a film like 'Prometheus.'

'Alien' shares more genre similarities with 'The Terminator', 'RoboCop', 'Die Hard', 'Speed', and all the other previous R-rated franchises that were neutered to PG-13 ratings, which ended up sucking profusely for it.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

tl;dr Tetravaal!


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh, and one other thing to throw out there... Charlize Theron confirmed today that the bluray release of 'Prometheus' will contain 17 minutes that will not appear in the theatrical version.

That's 17 fucking minutes left on the cutting room floor thanks to Fox's douchbaggery and inability to take a risk and release the film with the director's original vision.

Fuck a PG-13 rating. It has no business being slapped onto an 'Alien' film.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Oh, and one other thing to throw out there... Charlize Theron confirmed today that the bluray release of 'Prometheus' will contain 17 minutes that will not appear in the theatrical version.
> 
> That's 17 fucking minutes left on the cutting room floor thanks to Fox's douchbaggery and inability to take a risk and release the film with the director's original vision.
> 
> Fuck a PG-13 rating. It has no business being slapped onto an 'Alien' film.



It's not the fact that it's PG-13 that bothers me, it's the fact that they felt the need to cut 17 minutes of video to MAKE IT PG-13. There's for sure gonna be something that's fucked with the theatrical version.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> It's not the fact that it's PG-13 that bothers me, it's the fact that they felt the need to cut 17 minutes of video to MAKE IT PG-13. There's for sure gonna be something that's fucked with the theatrical version.



It's gonna be severely disjointed.

I just can't imagine a PG-13 'Prometheus.' There would be nothing memorable to take away from it--no chestburster-esque scene would appear.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm thinking about it like this. It's like cutting out 3 random minutes in a 21min long episode of (insert show here).


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 15, 2012)

in AVP they cut away from that chick right before she bursted, when that dude bursted in front of the predator there was no blood


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hopefully they include that extra footage in the UK release 

Since we have a 15 rating and all


----------



## Vault (Apr 15, 2012)

Dat 15 rating


----------



## Vault (Apr 15, 2012)

You mad Yank?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 15, 2012)

just a bit


----------



## Vault (Apr 15, 2012)

Dont worry mate, there is still the director's cut to look forward to.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 15, 2012)

fuck that I wanna see it in a huge screen.  Maybe a few revival cinema's might carry it or have a screening of it when it's released on DVD/Blu Ray


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 15, 2012)

I didn't expect it to be a very bloody movie.... what the heck have they cut from it....


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 15, 2012)

this is scott though. extra footage is one of his things. look at all of blade runner's cuts. directors cuts are even pretty good for ok movies like diehard 4 and king Arther. jumps them up a few grades imo.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> I didn't expect it to be a very bloody movie.... what the heck have they cut from it....



Hopefully nothing too good. :/


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 15, 2012)

I remember when they showed Starship Troopers on some german channel we get here all and I do mean ALL the bloody (and some not so bloody) scenes were horribly cut... how can you cut such moments from a movie that is basically a military sci-fi action...

Prometheus however relies more on atmosphere and story so I think the PG-13 might not ruin it that much... at least I hope so


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

> I remember when they showed Starship Troopers on some german channel we get here all and I do mean ALL the bloody (and some not so bloody) scenes were horribly cut... how can you cut such moments from a movie that is basically a military sci-fi action...





To cut scenes from such a movie is a travesty.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 15, 2012)

It was funny in a way  Good thing I bought the DVD


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 15, 2012)

hold on for a second there. German's sensor their tv? must be the gore because I remember my friends telling me they basically had softporn soap opera on all work day there. not a dumbass guy even, it was a couple girls who said as much.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 15, 2012)

Well they cut all the scenes with violence and gore... good thing they didn't cut the moments when the alien bugs bleed


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Well they cut all the scenes with violence and gore... good thing they didn't cut the moments when the alien bugs bleed



Alien bug blood isn't bad at all so it was left it.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 15, 2012)

They even censored this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNhYJgDdCu4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

How terrible.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> How terrible.



That would have been you am I right?


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 15, 2012)

I hate stupid edits, even on Cable channels


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> I hate stupid edits, even on Cable channels



I only really hate them when they are too obvious.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## The Soldier (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I only really hate them when they are too obvious.



I remember back in the early 90's when my parents had the big dish Sci Fi Channel used to have full nudity with no edits


----------



## Vault (Apr 15, 2012)

What  Stunna that can't be real.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> I remember back in the early 90's when my parents had the big dish Sci Fi Channel used to have full nudity with no edits



Wow, I didn't know that Sci Fi was that awesome.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 15, 2012)

it had nudity and sex


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

And now it is a pale shadow of what it once was...or at least it was when I last watched it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Vault said:


> What  Stunna that can't be real.



This one is ever better...


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> This one is ever better...


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Oh god, I'm coming around to see your point of view when it comes to R-rated movie series that are turned into PG-13 movies.



Oh, it gets worse:


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Oh, it gets worse:


----------



## Jena (Apr 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> This one is ever better...


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2012)

Man, don't even air these movies on TV if you're gonna censor them like this!


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 16, 2012)

yes they suck donkey ass


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Remember when Die Hard 4 was made PG-13?


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Remember when Die Hard 4 was made PG-13?



I do...and I enjoyed it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah, it was actually good.

But they destroyed his infamous catch phrase.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 16, 2012)

R Rated is better


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Yippee kiyay motherf--EXPLOSION vs Yippee kiyay friend.

You decide.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yippee kiyay motherf--EXPLOSION vs Yippee kiyay friend.
> 
> You decide.



The second one is better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Damn right. 




Fucking damn right.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Studios will never come to realize/care about that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Soon the word "fuck" will be written out of society.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Soon the word "fuck" will be written out of society.



Might take a few decades.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh shit Goob finally admitted R rated is better,that this movie will suck and only him will be there on opening day.

Concessions accepted *beeeeeeep* *beeeeeP*


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

R-rated is better but that still doesn't mean that this movie will suck.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> R-rated is better but that still doesn't mean that this movie will suck.



This movie will be on Ghost Rider level .


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> This movie will be on Ghost Rider level .



I've never seen Ghost Rider.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I've never seen Ghost Rider.



Fine, going to be like Iron Man 2 .


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Fine, going to be like Iron Man 2 .



I enjoyed Iron Man 2 so this should be fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Iron Man 2 was 50/50.

50% action.
50% story.

By that I mean they are both 50% quality.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

This is why Goob shouldnt be allowed to see movies, He is keeping Bay in business .


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

I pirated Iron Man 2 and all of Bay's movies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Doing your share, eh Goob?


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Doing your share, eh Goob?



Though lately I haven't been pirating much.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

Bay supports pirating because 99.999% of his films are pirated, he is cornering the market .


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 16, 2012)

Going to pirate this movie based on the spill reviews.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Bay supports pirating because 99.999% of his films are pirated, he is cornering the market .



That's a lie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's a lie.



Sorry I am anti Bay supporter, people like you make me sick. How can you live with yourself knowing you help feed Michael Bay the guy who rapes child hood shows/comics for a living .


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

But I don't support Bay.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> But I don't support Bay.



Yes you do your Username is sparkling with blue energy .


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Yes you do your Username is sparkling with blue energy .



That isn't blue energy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That isn't blue energy.



:slap I am watching you Bay lover .


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't love bay. 



> “The cut that you’re gonna see in cinemas…it’s always the director’s cut, really.”
> 
> That’s Ridley Scott speaking to the press at a Prometheus event in Paris. Fortunately it’s in English, although it only has the appearance of plain speak. Scott has taken advantage of home entertainment by releasing director’s cuts in the past (the most famous/biggest improvement being Kingdom of Heaven), so it’s not exactly obvious how theater cuts are always the director’s cut.
> 
> However, it’s great news to see that Scott will be delivering his vision onto the big screen since he hasn’t always been able to. Plus, he’s confirming that the cut is around the 2 hour mark. That might be arbitrary, but it’s a welcome change in a world where big blockbusters are becoming more and more bloated (and yet, way too often, without substance to back up the hours).


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 16, 2012)

Live Free or Die Soft sucked my fucking ass.

I hate a lot of people on this board.


----------



## Vault (Apr 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Live Free or Die Soft sucked my fucking ass.
> 
> I hate a lot of people on this board.



Thats abit random


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

TetraVaal's hatred would put Sasuke's hatred to shame.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I hate a lot of people on this board.


**


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> TetraVaal's hatred would put Sasuke's hatred to shame.



You've come here in good times Eternal Goob. Tetra is pretty toned down now, but a couple months ago he was the biggest douche I ever experienced on this forum.

He was such a dick that a lot of poster assumed he was Rukia's dupe. We just could not believe someone like this existed in reality. He had to be fake. Sadly, that wasn't the case, Tetra is very real.






Oddly enough, I've grown to like him now.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Live Free or Die Soft sucked my fucking ass.
> 
> I hate a lot of people on this board.



But everyone here loves you. :33


----------



## Parallax (Apr 16, 2012)

I've always wondered what makes him so full of hate, it's a bit sad really


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But everyone here loves you. :33



I don't know about the validity of that statement.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

I am like Itachi and Goob is sasuke, I am slowly installing hate into his daily diet.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't hate anyone.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't hate anyone.


You know you want to hurt me sometimes , admit it.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

You just amuse me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

I hate lots of people.

Fat people.
Ugly people.
Slow people.
Gay people.
Women.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hate lots of people.
> 
> Fat people.
> Ugly people.
> ...



So basically you hate yourself? .


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hate lots of people.
> 
> Fat people.
> Ugly people.
> ...



I think that you lie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 16, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I've always wondered what makes him so full of hate, it's a bit sad really



You're just mad 'cause you're retarded and you like stupid shit--as evident by your retarded Daria set.

Go set yourself on fire.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> So basically you hate yourself? .



I'm not gay or a women so no.

I am, however, considering a sex change. I will be a lesbian. Chicks love lesbians.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not gay or a women so no.
> 
> I am, however, considering a sex change. I will be a lesbian. Chicks love lesbians.



Men love lesbians too.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Men love lesbians too.



Shhh dont ruin the surprise .


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Shhh dont ruin the surprise .



Surprises are lame. 



> ?I must have thought about it for three or four years and thought in all of the films nobody had asked a very simple question which was ? who is the big guy in the chair, who was fondly after ?Alien? called The Space Jockey,? Scott said of his initial pitch for ?Prometheus.? ?I went in to Fox with four questions. Who are they? Why are they there? Why that cargo and where were they going or had they in fact had a forced landing? And so in fact it was a study of a pilot and Tom Rothman [co-chairman and CEO of Fox Filmed Entertainment] said, ?That sounds good to me?.?
> 
> Scott continued, ?It?s interesting when you start off with an interesting idea like that and you don?t know whether it?s going to be a prequel or a sequel. It gradually adjusted itself into much larger questions and therefore now the actual connection to the original ?Alien? is barely in its DNA. You kind of get it in the last seven minutes or so.?


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 16, 2012)

I kinda like how Scott is just playing with the Alien fans heads


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> You're just mad 'cause you're retarded and you like stupid shit--as evident by your retarded Daria set.
> 
> Go set yourself on fire.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> I kinda like how Scott is just playing with the Alien fans heads



As long as he makes good movies he can do whatever he wants.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 16, 2012)

There's a theory that whoever survives at the end would be turned into an Alien Queen by the "virus" that turns one of the guys into the Space Jockey 

Then again others think that the alien eggs were inside the ship already waiting to be deposited on Earth


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

> Then again others think that the alien eggs were inside the ship already waiting to be deposited on Earth



I'm one of those people.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 16, 2012)

Though I wonder how are the Jockeys gonna wipe out all the aliens that will be on Earth after they have finished of the human race...


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

No idea, perhaps they haven't thought that far ahead.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 16, 2012)

It's ironic how almost ALL alien outbreaks are caused by someone's mistake or lack of intelligence


----------



## Jena (Apr 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> You're just mad 'cause you're retarded and you like stupid shit--as evident by your retarded Daria set.
> 
> Go set yourself on fire.





Good ol' tetra


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> It's ironic how almost ALL alien outbreaks are caused by someone's mistake or lack of intelligence



Yeah, and it isn't just restricted to alien outbreaks.  Such things happen in pretty much very virus or zombie outbreak movie.  Still, such a device is used because it is plausible.


----------



## Kabukicho (Apr 16, 2012)

*The Official Japanese Prometheus Poster & Site*


More at


----------



## Parallax (Apr 17, 2012)

I get told I like stupid shit by a guy with a hockey set

nice


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 17, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I get told I like stupid shit by a guy with a hockey set
> 
> nice



Go fist your mother's asshole or something. You're an idiot... anyone that thinks Daria is by any means smarter than the brilliant sport of hockey, is surely a complete waste of life.

Too bad your Father didn't shoot his load into your Mother's ass instead.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 17, 2012)

yep that's exactly what a Hockey fan would say

thanks man!


----------



## Parallax (Apr 17, 2012)

It's like I dickslapped him in the face he's responding so viciously 

O:


----------



## Jena (Apr 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Go fist your mother's asshole or something. You're an idiot... anyone that thinks Daria is by any means smarter than the brilliant sport of hockey, is surely a complete waste of life.
> 
> Too bad your Father didn't shoot his load into your Mother's ass instead.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, in 'Prometheus' news, while it's currently just a rumor, 'Prometheus' apparently had to be EDITED THREE FUCKING TIMES to achieve a PG-13 rating, which the MPAA will announce soon.

If this is true, fuck Fox--and fuck Ridley for lying about _"doing what's right and going for the R-rating."_

Fucking sellouts.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Well, in 'Prometheus' news, while it's currently just a rumor, 'Prometheus' apparently had to be EDITED THREE FUCKING TIMES to achieve a PG-13 rating, which the MPAA will announce soon.
> 
> If this is true, fuck Fox--and fuck Ridley for lying about _"doing what's right and going for the R-rating."_
> 
> Fucking sellouts.



Three times...I'll be pirating the movie if it ends up being true.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Three times...I'll be pirating the movie if it ends up being true.



Fuck you. It's all your damn fault. You jinxed this movie with your fucking passive attitude and acting like a PG-13 'Alien' film would be ok.

Well it's not ok. It's a damn travesty.

If Parallax were here, I'd anally rape his mouth.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Fuck you. It's all your damn fault. You jinxed this movie with your fucking passive attitude and acting like a PG-13 'Alien' film would be ok.
> 
> Well it's not ok. It's a damn travesty.
> 
> If Parallax were here, I'd anally rape his mouth.



Not my fault, even if I didn't say that Fox would still have made it PG-13.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 17, 2012)

It's Parallax's fault for watching a show as shitty as Diary.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't Tera...that seems like crazy talk.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2012)

the thing that always had me was how did the entire colony on LV 426 get taken over when  the ship was a great distance from the colony and only Newts dad was the first, so did the others goto the ship or did the one that ripped out of Newts Dad start bringing eggs back to the colony


----------



## Kabukicho (Apr 17, 2012)

*Happy Birthday David (NEW Prometheus Viral Video!) *
If so......


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 17, 2012)

pretty good vid

lol @ the flower parts


----------



## Parallax (Apr 17, 2012)

Wait Tetra wants to put his dick in my mouth

what a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Damn aliens needs more aliens.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 17, 2012)

No it does not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

NEEDS MORE ALIENS!!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> NEEDS MORE ALIENS!!!!



You called?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Hell yeah, my hero.

More explosions. Blue energy.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn aliens needs more aliens.



It does need more aliens.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

And mini Inception horns.

There weren't enough of those in the trailer.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And mini Inception horns.
> 
> There weren't enough of those in the trailer.



There can never be enough Inception horns in a trailer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Other than that and the lack of aliens and titties, this movie looks pretty good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

So when should we grab the pitch forks to go lynch Goob for making this movie PG-13?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Night before release.


Hang him up in front of the theater.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Night before release.
> 
> 
> Hang him up in front of the theater.



Alien style .


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

I didn't make the movie PG-13.


----------



## Bart (Apr 17, 2012)

Wait, it's not confirmed PG-13 right? ;O

I read about extended cut, but the rating's been released already? ;O


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

It hasn't been confirmed as far as I know, all we have are rumors.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

We can speculate that it will be pg-13.


And it will be. Everything is.


----------



## Bart (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It hasn't been confirmed as far as I know, all we have are rumors.





CrazyMoronX said:


> We can speculate that it will be pg-13.
> 
> 
> And it will be. Everything is.



Ah right well thanks ;O

I guess it might be in PG-13 then but erm really should be R :3


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We can speculate that it will be pg-13.
> 
> 
> And it will be. Everything is.



I still have some faith in it being R..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

That's like having faith in politicians.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 17, 2012)

Fap away, Rukia. :-D


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's like having faith in politicians.



Perhaps there is a truth-worthy politician out there.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

Goob is there magic in candy land .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Perhaps there is a truth-worthy politician out there.





Remember when people thought Obama was going to change things [for the better]?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

He did change things , you now have a democrat in office .


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Goob is there magic in candy land .



Yes. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Remember when people thought Obama was going to change things [for the better]?



I never believed in him.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2012)

A Fassbender for everyone. 

He sounds alot like HAL.

Fuck Fox if it's PG 13


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Well a lot of people did. Still do. He's paid off just like the rest of them.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well a lot of people did. Still do. He's paid off just like the rest of them.



It's a shame, I doubt that we'll ever get a trustworthy President.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

CMX for President, 2030.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

> Fuck Fox if it's PG 13



Fuck Fox even it is R. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> CMX for President, 2030.



I would vote for you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

I would certainly shake things up. Is America really ready for reform?


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would certainly shake things up. Is America really ready for reform?



Probably not.  Just look at all the fuss people raise regarding gay marriage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

First order of business: legalize it.
Second order of business: tax reform.
Third order of business: killing criminals.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> First order of business: legalize it.
> Second order of business: tax reform.
> Third order of business: killing criminals.



Sounds like a wonderful plan.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

CMX , I wont ask for much, put me in charge of a small army and give me as much big breasted women  that can be filled in a jumbo jet. Also 150 billion dollars . .


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's like having faith in politicians.



well that's a joke


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> CMX , I wont ask for much, put me in charge of the small army and give me as much big breasted women I that can be filled in a jumbo jet. Also 10 billion dollars . .



I don't think that you can be trusted with an army.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't think that you can be trusted with an army.



No one is going to care if I take over Jamaica.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

I'll care. 



The Russian trailer apparently has new footage.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'll care.
> 
> 
> 
> The Russian trailer apparently has new footage.



I had a Minister position waiting for you too.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't want such a position.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

Then there is no pleasing you hippies Goob .


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 17, 2012)

Can they possibly make androids less creepy


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Can they possibly make androids less creepy



Creepy androids are the best.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> CMX , I wont ask for much, put me in charge of a small army and give me as much big breasted women  that can be filled in a jumbo jet. Also 150 billion dollars . .



I'll put that in my budget.


As long as you use the small army to kill mexicans.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Creepy androids are the best.



Especially emotional ones


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Especially emotional ones



Yeah, can't wait until we have the technology to create them.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 17, 2012)

Ofc we'll make sure they are stronger and smarter than us  And why not make them all connected to each other through some wireless network so they can communicate and organise like one


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Surely they won't rebel.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 17, 2012)

It's highly unlikely 

I'm kind of wondering why in Aliens they didn't just send armed androids rather than sending human marines


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

> I'm kind of wondering why in Aliens they didn't just send armed androids rather than sending human marines



Perhaps they are difficult/costly to produce so they wouldn't want to waste too much money if the situation was too much for them?


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 17, 2012)

Maybe... but still it's the best solution since androids won't just exterminate aliens easily but don't provide them with living hosts.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

True but how well did the humans know the aliens?


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 17, 2012)

Well if they just listened to Ripley


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Fap away, Rukia. :-D


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

You can't buy one yet.


----------



## Kabukicho (Apr 17, 2012)

*3 new images!*

More at


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

The second image there looks awesome.


----------



## Jena (Apr 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Fap away, Rukia. :-D


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2012)

lol Jenna, nice reference from Robot Chicken


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Jena said:


> But _can_ you have sex with it?
> 
> Not that I wouldn't just go for it anyway, but it would be nice to know in advance if he's equipped like a Ken doll.



Of course you can.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 17, 2012)

I like this one.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

I can easily see why you would like that.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2012)

he wishes he could play with her boobs while she sleeps


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

There isn't much to play with.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2012)

nothing an air pump can't fix


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Such a thing isn't good.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2012)

let me get some silicone implants then


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> let me get some silicone implants then



Fake is never good.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I can easily see why you would like that.





The Soldier said:


> he wishes he could play with her boobs while she sleeps



Whoaa...  

I never realized her b00bs were visible until you mentioned it.

I knew there was a reason I liked it.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not picky about boob sizes, just as long as I can play with them


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

I need at least a c-cup. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

I want my tits like I want my ass--HUGE.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2012)

C-cups are for my wife, those D will come back and bite you when she gets 50 and divorcing her wont be worth losing half of what you own.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I need at least a c-cup. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> C-cups are for my wife, those D will come back and bite you when she gets 50 and divorcing her wont be worth losing half of what you own.





You think you'll be able to get it up when those D-Cups will actually be a bother?  Nope.

After about 10 years of marriage it's all downhill no matter what the woman looks like. Might as well get what I want out of those ten years.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You think you'll be able to get it up when those D-Cups will actually be a bother?  Nope.
> 
> After about 10 years of marriage it's all downhill no matter what the woman looks like. Might as well get what I want out of those ten years.



Correction 10 years of sex and toleration, after that it is just sex.

Also if you treat her like shit, and you will, and she knows she can get about anybody with the bounce of her tits , she is so going to cheat on you.

Low self esteem girls >big breasted esteem girls.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 18, 2012)

that's too funny


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Correction 10 years of sex and toleration, after that it is just sex.
> 
> Also if you treat her like shit, and you will, and she knows she can get about anybody with the bounce of her tits , she is so going to cheat on you.
> 
> Low self esteem girls >big breasted esteem girls.



Chubby girls have big tits.

Chubby girls have no self-esteem.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2012)

big boobs doesn't mean automatic hotness.

like CMX said alot of big chicks have big boobs.


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

> Chubby girls have no self-esteem.



Some do.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Chubby girls have big tits.
> 
> Chubby girls have no self-esteem.


Those no longer qualify as breasts rather buoys 


~Gesy~ said:


> big boobs doesn't mean automatic hotness.
> 
> like CMX said alot of big chicks have big boobs.



Lets run a test, two girls look equally attractive, one have big breast. Your first time seeing them which one would get your interest first? .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

TITTIES!!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> TITTIES!!!!



Class dismiss .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!! TITTIES!!


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 18, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> big boobs doesn't mean automatic hotness.
> 
> like CMX said alot of big chicks have big boobs.



big sagging boobs


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Even fat girl boobs can sometimes be good boobs.


But back to the topic at hand: Aliens. Needs more aliens.


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

Everything needs more aliens.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 18, 2012)

Aliens with titties?


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

Hot aliens with titties?


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 18, 2012)

Humanoid hot aliens with titties!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2012)

Blue fucking energy humanoid alien nuclear powered androids with big titties.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 18, 2012)

Ewwwww wth man


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Blue fucking energy humanoid alien nuclear powered androids with big titties.



Don't forget the explosions.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 19, 2012)

rather see Micheal Bay getting rapped by aliens


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> rather see Micheal Bay getting rapped by aliens



Even Bay doesn't deserve that.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 19, 2012)

ok Bay  getting raped by a big black gay man named Bubba


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

That's acceptable.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 19, 2012)

Goobs rocking a badass set? That is an oxymoron .


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Goobs rocking a badass set? That is an oxymoron .



It's one of my oldest and favorite sets on NF, from a time when I didn't suck so much.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's one of my oldest and favorite sets on NF, from a time when I didn't suck so much.



Which girl hurt you and stole your heart tell me and I will take her down  .


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

No girl has hurt me.  Neither has any made me happy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> No girl has hurt me.  Neither has any made me happy.



Maybe you are on the wrong team. .


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2012)

You would know about playing for the wrong team wouldn't you.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> You would know about playing for the wrong team wouldn't you.



Nope, I am confident in my team, I am a Bulls/Bengals man myself .

I see you keep trying to shut me down though, just fist bump it out.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 19, 2012)

lol gay joke


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

I love how we still don't know the rating.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 19, 2012)

they'll probably tell us in the next trailer in May


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> they'll probably tell us in the next trailer in May



*Holds out hope for an R rating.*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

We get a trailer trailer preview of the commercial to the preview of the preview trailer of a trailer.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

I love marketing these days.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

It's all twitters and youtube nowadays.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

Twitter is the devil.  Hate how it looks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

Twitter is fucking stupid.

I've been on there the last couple of weeks trying to figure it out. It makes no sense. But I did get replies from Pat Barry and Mark Hunt, so I'm happy.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

It is pretty confusing to someone who doesn't read about how it looks.


----------



## Bart (Apr 19, 2012)

Oooooooh ;O


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Bart.


----------



## Bart (Apr 19, 2012)

Heeey Goob :3


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 19, 2012)

I dreamt I was fighting an Alien Queen in space


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

What brings you to this hellhole? :3



Swarmy said:


> I dreamt I was fighting an Alien Queen in space



That would be a nightmare for me.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 19, 2012)

Dude I've had so many dreams of the end of the world, zombies, vicious dinos, giant spiders, walking skeletons etc etc and I still won't call em nightmares, it's like a cool movie


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

> Also Scott took the time to sit down & chat with Hero Complex's Geoff Boucher plus its appears that Prometheus will revieve an R-Rating [18] in Europe at least & finally we have details of a new trailer arriving this weekend.





God damn Europeans.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 26, 2012)

hahaha


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

I will pirate that.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

So will I.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

They are asking for it.


Hollywood is really asking for it these days.

"Please don't pirate our movies. "

*releases movies two weeks in advance in foreign countries*


----------



## Grape (Apr 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They are asking for it.
> 
> 
> Hollywood is really asking for it these days.
> ...





No shit. A vast portion of the bootlegs I have watched in my lifetime came directly from Europe.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't know what they are thinking in doing that, they should just release it everywhere on the same day. :/


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2012)

If they only release the 18 rating in Europe then fuck that I'm pirating the shit out of that.  No way am I paying for an inferior version.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Parallax said:


> If they only release the 18 rating in Europe then fuck that I'm pirating the shit out of that.  No way am I paying for an inferior version.



I'll be heavily disappointed in Ridley if he lets this happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> No shit. A vast portion of the bootlegs I have watched in my lifetime came directly from Europe.


What's more is that they frequently release things in countries notorious for bootlegs (China) before USA.

It's like they are copying Sony's corporate model.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's more is that they frequently release things in countries notorious for bootlegs (China) before USA.
> 
> It's like they are copying Sony's corporate model.



Big companies often think alike.


----------



## Bart (Apr 26, 2012)

Oooo yes it's been rated _15_ in the UK :3

Huzzah huzzah huzzah :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

15? The fuck is that shit?


----------



## Bart (Apr 26, 2012)

It's like R ^^

Hmm well highest rating over here's 18, but very very rare that a film gets that now lol :WOW


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> God damn Europeans.


----------



## Vault (Apr 26, 2012)

The new trailer was amazing


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2012)

dirty foreigners :|


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Vault said:


> The new trailer was amazing



I want to see it.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2012)

Fuck yes it's 15. Tetra will be mad, well madder than he usually is.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Hoping for an R rating in the US.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2012)

Good luck, they'll probably edit a pony in there.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

All I can do is hope.


----------



## Vault (Apr 26, 2012)

Parallax said:


> dirty foreigners :|



Your tears are sweet  

We also get a 15 rating? Hahaha.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Fuck you Vault.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 26, 2012)

How the heck can I see what's the rating here


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't know, maybe there was a trailer in the Avengers that confirmed it's rating in Europe.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 26, 2012)

That's not out here yet


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Sucks for us.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2012)

I will pirate the European version if I have to.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Maybe 15 in Europe is like PG-13 in America and they are just pussies.


Although, watching British television leads me the believe the opposite.


----------



## Bart (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> God damn Europeans.





Parallax said:


> dirty foreigners :|





Eternal Goob said:


> Fuck you Vault.





Rukia said:


> I will pirate the European version if I have to.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe 15 in Europe is like PG-13 in America and they are just pussies.
> 
> Although, watching British television leads me the believe the opposite.



This makes me proud to be British :WOW


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2012)

England did ban A Clockwork Orange for like forty years.


----------



## Bart (Apr 26, 2012)

Bearing in mind that was since the 70's, Rukia ^^


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2012)

It also always rains there, if I wanted that I would just live in Seattle :|


----------



## Vault (Apr 26, 2012)

Summer isn't that bad here  Oh wait...


----------



## Bart (Apr 26, 2012)

Parallax said:


> It also always rains there, if I wanted that I would just live in Seattle :|



 



Vault said:


> Summer isn't that bad here  Oh wait...



Vault 

You're either with me or them.


----------



## kaz (Apr 26, 2012)

> Tom Rothman, CEO of Fox has stated that “Not one frame of Prometheus will be cut“. He goes further and says “If that means it’s an R rating, so be it



Link removed

I hope this guy isn't messing with us.


----------



## Bart (Apr 26, 2012)

I was about to post that ^^

Very much doubt it, given the the UK and Spanish ratings so far :WOW


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 26, 2012)

if he's screwing with us, I say we all go and kidnap him and cut his balls off


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 26, 2012)

lol Prometheus thread is tooling up, getting heavy.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

kaz said:


> Link removed
> 
> I hope this guy isn't messing with us.



Sweet mother of god, if this is true...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

Who cares what the rating is anymore. The movie will be about 40 minutes too short.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 27, 2012)

Finally some good news I see


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2012)

With you Bart


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

So if not one frame is cut does that mean no director's cut? A 13-hour movie? Lots of crap shots that usually get scrapped?


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

> So if not one frame is cut does that mean no director's cut?



Well, there is a director's cut with 17 or so minutes of deleted scenes.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 27, 2012)

I doubt it'll have any aliens in it


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, that probably will end up being the case.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, there is a director's cut with 17 or so minutes of deleted scenes.



Not a single frame was cut, so how are there deleted scenes?


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 27, 2012)

Magic


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not a single frame was cut, so how are there deleted scenes?



They won't be cutting the scenes from the version they have submitted to the MPAA in order to get a lower rating.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 27, 2012)

Usually how long it takes for the DVD to come out?


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

It varies, for big movies it usually is six months.  If it flops it might be even earlier.  Also, it might vary in countries.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 27, 2012)

I hate waiting  I hope we won't need to see the DVD so we can fully understand the story


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

I doubt that such a situation will arise.  Ridley should be good enough to not make such a mistake.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 27, 2012)

I wonder how many plot twist and OMG moments it will have after we know so much about the story already  The trailers pretty much gave us a lot of info


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

A few but they will make up for us knowing quite a bit already.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 27, 2012)

I wonder why he decited to make such revealing trailers


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Those probably were the most exciting scenes in the movie I suppose. :/


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 27, 2012)

I hope not


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, this was never meant to be an action packed movie. :byakuya


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 27, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> I doubt it'll have any aliens in it



this is sposed to be a 2 parter


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah but the second part will be even more distant from the Alien story


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Has that been stated anywhere?


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 28, 2012)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> During his March 17, 2012, WonderCon presentations, Scott stated that some of the questions presented in the film are left unanswered and could be answered in a sequel, saying "If we're lucky, there'll be a second part. It does leave you with some nice open questions." When asked if a sequel would move closer to being a prequel to the events of Alien, Lindelof said "if we?re fortunate enough to do a sequel to Prometheus, it will tangentialize even further away from the original Alien."



Too bad


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Well shit.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2012)

Since when was this a two-parter? I was hoping it was a standalone film in that there wouldn't be a sequel.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 28, 2012)

Seems the sequel might concentrate on the Space Jockeys as an alien race rather than what they had to do with the aliens


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Well, so far there isn't a sequel but it might get one if it does well.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm still waiting for Aliens 5


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 28, 2012)

no no no, they better leave that series alone.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 28, 2012)

Forgot about this movie, well you cant blame me either right Goob .


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 28, 2012)

It's inevitable and you know it  Sooner or later Alien 5 will rise up from the dirt and webs to bring back life to the franchise


----------



## Bart (Apr 28, 2012)

Vault said:


> With you Bart



Huzzah huzzah huzzah! :WOW


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't know if anyone else noticed this but in this trailer you can see something on the wall at *1:22* that looks like an alien:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0WUpsErUBA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah, that was pointed out before:



TetraVaal said:


> Probably the most important frame from the new trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Ridley--that 'Alien' "DNA" is definitely there. ;-)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 29, 2012)

Damn, trailer has me psyched as hell.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 29, 2012)

I wonder if it was just put there by Scott as some optical illusion just to tease fans


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 29, 2012)

Seen a trailer for this. It looked gorgeous.

I'm on it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2012)

This is the new trailer, right?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1byZkbNB3Jw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 29, 2012)

Wth was that cobra-like thing


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2012)

Errr that's not the trailer i watched...

What's going on?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2012)

You got shafted 

it's what you get for getting The Avengers early


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2012)

But the trailer i watched had some scenes which aren't there. Vice versa i suppose.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2012)

That means they have put out like 5 trailers now.  All of them awesome.  Meanwhile TDKR has put out 3 crappy ones.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2012)

It's only trailers

let's not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2012)

I think Para is infact Nolan.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2012)

True.  We need confirmation of an 'R' rating.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> True.  We need confirmation of an 'R' rating.



Just go to Europe.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2012)

If this movie isn't rated 'R'...


*Spoiler*: _this will be the result_ 



Drive > Prometheus


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I think Para is infact Nolan.



my secret has been unveiled


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2012)

Now we know why the promo posters were so terrible, you were too busy dancing at Coachella. Btw I heard Tupac was there


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2012)

Douglas Quaid was also there.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep I saw 2pac he was rappin till he got beamed up to Heaven


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2012)

You blew my cova!!!

Yeah right, he's in hell.


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Now we know why the promo posters were so terrible, you were too busy dancing at Coachella. Btw I heard Tupac was there



Im sorry Enno but you walked into this one


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2012)

only East Coast bitches would say that


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2012)

He's in hell.  His crime?  Making Above the Rim.


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2012)

Parallax said:


> only East Coast bitches would say that




Im a B.I.G fan through and through


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2012)

(I actually prefer East Coast over West Coast in hip hop)

this is my shameful secret.


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2012)

You have superior taste in music, im not surprised in the slightest.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2012)

No.  I prefer West Coast.  And it isn't that close.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2012)

still like the West Coast Hip Hop sound.  We shat all over the other coasts in the early 2000's


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2012)

Okay.  That is what I wanted to hear.  The East Coast was just full of imitators.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2012)

but

I love Wu Tang, and Nas, and so many of the NYers D:


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Man, this new trailer has me hyped.


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2012)

Me too, most of my favourites of all time are from the East Coast.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2012)

Same here, I swear by the 1994-1996 NY Renaissance


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 29, 2012)

whats the link to the new trailer


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> whats the link to the new trailer


[


----------



## Federer (Apr 30, 2012)

Definitely another one that I'm gonna watch in the theaters.


----------



## Bart (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeahhh ^^

That scene with the melting, eeeewwwwww ;S

But any money that the creature we saw is the first stage of the face hugger, and anyone notice how the face hugger looks like a human hand in the Alien films? :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

I seen an alien in there. 


Except it's not a Xenomorph.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I seen an alien in there.
> 
> 
> Except it's not a Xenomorph.



Reboot means rebooted the aliens .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Rebooted them into weird humanoids?

Okay.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

I hope the trailers didn't show too much because it seems like they have.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I seen an alien in there.
> 
> 
> Except it's not a Xenomorph.



That's a good thing I suppose.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2012)

Well I just watch the entire layout of the movie in that trailer safe to say I dont need to see it anymore .


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

That's good for you, Huey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's good for you, Huey.



I was going to see it so you dont feel lonely as you will be the only one.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't mind.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I hope the trailers didn't show too much because it seems like they have.


These trailers have more spoilers than the Jennifer Lopez revenge film "Enough".


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm sure that they haven't shown the really good parts...probably.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2012)

We saw landing, reasoning for the research, how it started, who was infected, reason why the aliens called them there and infected them, what the main objective for the aliens, how they are going to die. 

Only reason now to watch this is for possible sex scenes.....oh wait this is PG-13 scratch that I am good. .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Just piece the trailers together and you have the whole movie.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Minus most of the character interaction.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2012)

Charlize Theron interaction can be done on mute if you catch my drift .


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2012)

Charlize Theron seems like she is going to be a major bitch this summer.  Her Snow White and the Huntsman and Prometheus characters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

You mean butch dyke.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Won't be watching her in Snow White.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You mean butch dyke.



I am starting to question if you indeed have a male reproductive organ .


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

He doesn't.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I hope the trailers didn't show too much because it seems like they have.



That's my fear as well.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 30, 2012)

Lol, trailer sucked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

That's just what a mean woman is. I wasn't commenting on how she looks.


----------



## Vault (Apr 30, 2012)

Pseudo we saw the first time, we are just ignoring you because you are a bad troll.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm glad I haven't seen the trailer yet looks like it's filled with spoilers


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah, might be best to not watch it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Spoiler: this movie has a lot of alien stuff in it.


----------



## Vault (Apr 30, 2012)

Watch it  Hopefully the editing of this trailer is as epic as the editors of the Avengers trailers, they are done so masterfully.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2012)

In the end a Predator shows up .


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Spoiler: this movie has a lot of alien stuff in it.



Everyone knew that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Dang CMX. did you badmouth Charlize Theron?

chick is pretty hot


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't watch it, it's really spoilery.

Enough was a terrible ass film.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2012)

I only remember how it ended


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Everyone knew that.


That's the extent of the trailers.

Unless you sit around all day analyzing them.


~Gesy~ said:


> Dang CMX. did you badmouth Charlize Theron?
> 
> chick is pretty hot


No, actually, I didn't.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Dang CMX. did you badmouth Charlize Theron?
> 
> chick is pretty hot



CMX hates women that he can't date.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2012)

yeah from now till release date I'm not watching any more footage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

See you later, bro.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Bye Parallax.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2012)

peace out guys


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 30, 2012)

I wouldn't say the new trailer revealed that much and I really doubt that creature they showed has to do anything with the facehugger  Maybe it's the real form of the Space Jockeys, which would make them a parasitic alien race just like the Xenomorphs.


----------



## santanico (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks.... interesting


----------



## Kabukicho (May 2, 2012)

More at


----------



## Vault (May 2, 2012)

Tetra got permed?


----------



## The Soldier (May 2, 2012)

one more month


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 2, 2012)

And then atleast two years for the sequel to carry on from the supposed cliff hanger ending(rumors so should be taken with a grain of salt but the idea of waiting..).


----------



## Kabukicho (May 2, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

:conanlooksgood

I will be waiting for this with a boner.


----------



## The Soldier (May 2, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> And then atleast two years for the sequel to carry on from the supposed cliff hanger ending(rumors so should be taken with a grain of salt but the idea of waiting..).



bad enough I have to wait 4 more years for the Second Avatar Movie


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Still no rating.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

PG - hitting up that younger demographic .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

Easily G-rated.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Bart (May 2, 2012)

It's obviously going to be rated R, given there not editing it :3

What does it feel to find out that it's getting a 15-rating in England? Utterly priceless :WOW


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

> It's obviously going to be rated R, given there not editing it :3



I'm expecting the worst, don't trust that slime-ball exec.


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2012)

Ahh true true ;O but still Americans should still be a bit optimistic ;D


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

I'm hoping for the best but that's all I'll do, certainly won't be expecting it since I'm pretty sure that Fox will be tempted by a PG-13 movie.


----------



## Wilham (May 2, 2012)

This movie looks good. Definitely can't wait to see this.


----------



## αshɘs (May 2, 2012)

I don't care about the rating anymore. I just don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

We probably won't be disappointed, the trailers seem to hint as a good movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

90% of this movie will be censor shots, blood will be replace with green goo.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

It won't be that bad Huey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

I dont know about that, I saw this movie already .


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Huey, step up your game as you keep on getting more and more boring with your posts.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

I will as soon as this movie step up its rating and excitement !!


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

> Need any more convincing that "Prometheus" is going to blow your balls off? How about this: “[It's] ‘2001’ on steroids.”
> 
> With the promotional ramp up to the highly anticipated going full throttle, Ridley Scott recently sat down the with New York Times (via Prometheus Forums) to talk about the film, which he compared to Stanley Kubrick's classic. Of course, there are no major relevations, but Scott does tease that the film, which concerns humanity going back to confront our origins, will have grave consequences. “God doesn’t hate us,” he said. “But God could be disappointed in us — like children.” The director also suggests that the origin of the space jockey from "Alien" will finally be answered, asking aloud, “Who was he? Why did he land there? Was he in trouble?”
> 
> ...



Link removed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

The movie will be one hour long with one hour of credits, rated PG, and released in China four weeks before anyone else.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The movie will be one hour long with one hour of credits, rated PG, and released in China four weeks before anyone else.



I could live with that.


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2012)

He's mentioned 2001 before. I'll wait for the reviews to come in before getting excited.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

If this movie is boring like 2001 I will not watch it.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> He's mentioned 2001 before. I'll wait for the reviews to come in before getting excited.



Yeah, I'm waiting for the reviews to see if I will pirate the movie or not.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

So doubts I see Goob ?


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Don't you remember my motto?  Hope for the best, expect the worst.


----------



## Swarmy (May 2, 2012)

I'm totally sure now that those things that attack the crew are the early stage of the Space Jockeys


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

You sure about that?


----------



## Swarmy (May 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You sure about that?



Well it's only a theory but think about it! The creatures clearly get inside of one of the crew and starts changing him untill he becomes that Space Jockey we see in Alien, if it turns to be like that then the Jockeys are very similar to the Xenomorphs themselves, heck even the way they are put in "jars" inside the structure reminds of the alien eggs


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2012)

It's like '2001'?

Will not watch.

**


----------



## Swarmy (May 2, 2012)

Everybody will watch it


----------



## gumby2ms (May 2, 2012)

damn that audio track is creepilicous.


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 2, 2012)

After watching the NZ trailer and listening to the recently released "Hidden Audio", I dunno if I'll be able to sleep for the next week. This looks like it could be some Grade-A High Octane Nightmare Fuel. God.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 2, 2012)

This could be as good as The Thing, or another rendition of aliens. I'd watch the Thing (80's) version, not sure I want to pay theater price for aliens with less amounts of scifi


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Hidden audio?


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hidden audio?



[YOUTUBE]Va48ajp1drU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wuzzman (May 2, 2012)

Sounds like a facehugger to me>


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Yep, should be a facehugger.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Dont get too hype now, wouldnt want you to spoil yourself before entering the movie .


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

I love spoiling myself.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I love spoiling myself.



You are just selfish go home and be a family man! .


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

I refuse.  **


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I refuse.  **



I see you in a bit .


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

What do you mean?


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 3, 2012)

Oh no, it's not a facehugger. I know that much. You'll see. You'll _all_ see.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

I would expect the worst if I was you.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What do you mean?



Exactly what I mean, I will see you soon .



Guy Gardner said:


> Oh no, it's not a facehugger. I know that much. You'll see. You'll _all_ see.



Sounds like he is having a fine time with some young Ladies


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

In person?  If so you don't don't even know where I live.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> In person?  If so you don't don't even know where I live.



Yes I do, you werent hard to find. .


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Where do I live?



> here's a lot of people out there who love movies, but don't know the credits of every person working  on them.
> 
> It's amazing that a lot of people love GoodFellas, but don't know Martin Scrosese's name as well as they would, say Lucas or Spielberg. Screenwriters? Unless your last name's Tarantino, forget it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Where do I live?



at your home .

Why you keep posting those news with opinions of whiny critics.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Really?

To make an on-topic post to increase my post count silly.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Really?
> 
> To make an on-topic post to increase my post count silly.



Yep, I can see you. 

The movie will still not live up to the hype.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

What town am I in?

Perhaps, perhaps not.  We'll just have to see.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What town am I in?
> 
> Perhaps, perhaps not.  We'll just have to see.



A mediocre town , which is why you are excited to see this movie. 

You got something on your shirt by the way.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

You know nothing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You know nothing.



Do I Goob? Just enjoy your breakfast tomorrow .


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Yep, you know nothing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yep, you know nothing.



Keep telling yourself that, if you will sleep soundly while I put a facehogger on you!


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Facehuggers will leave me alone.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

You sound confident?


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

My face is too ugly for facehuggers to ever want to touch.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

But they love that .


----------



## The Soldier (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> My face is too ugly for facehuggers to ever want to touch.



the ass huggers will come for your ass


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> But they love that .



Nope. 



The Soldier said:


> the ass huggers will come for your ass



There are ass huggers?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> There are ass huggers?



Yes, yes there is and guess where they break out from .


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

They break out of the penis?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Probably .


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

June 8th can't come soon enough.


----------



## The Soldier (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> There are ass huggers?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Why is Bane attacking that woman's ass?

Isn't he getting some from a reverse centaur?


----------



## The Soldier (May 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why is Bane attacking that woman's ass?
> 
> Isn't he getting some from a reverse centaur?



wait what ?? o_0


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

You'd understand if you were into Batman.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Bane likes attacking asses, simple as that.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va48ajp1drU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

PG 13 version will have Hannah Montana in the back.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2012)

Don't see how it can be PG13 with sound clips like that.  Ridley is definitely compromising the project if that is the rating it receives.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

The xenomorphs will be muppets


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

Since the rating still isn't out, I imagine he's fighting tooth and nail with the Studios.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

If the studios are fighting with him, then it will be PG-13 or else he will lose his job if he does not deliver box office numbers.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Don't see how it can be PG13 with sound clips like that.  Ridley is definitely compromising the project if that is the rating it receives.



Unless your tossing f-bombs and has nudity graphic scenes of mutilating violence is pg-13 kid.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Unless your tossing f-bombs and has nudity graphic scenes of mutilating violence is pg-13 kid.



I am pretty sure when something is eating you from the inside out some F bombs will be drop casually. 

Also when it also breaks out your chest cavity for females some breast will shown mutilated .


----------



## Wuzzman (May 3, 2012)

Pssh PG-13. There was plenty of nightmare fuel in say district 9.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Pssh PG-13. There was plenty of nightmare fuel in say district 9.



Cant beat originality in D9 .


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

> else he will lose his job if he does not deliver box office numbers.



I doubt it'll flop. The budget isn't large and it has more buzz around it than other films.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> If the studios are fighting with him, then it will be PG-13 or else he will lose his job if he does not deliver box office numbers.



I doubt he will be out of a job even if this flops.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I doubt he will be out of a job even if this flops.



Maybe for the particular studio, especially if you were given warning about the rating and they let you have your way after they argued with you .


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Eh, Scott has had enough success to ride out one flop with a company.  They may put more restrictions on him in the future but that should be about it.


----------



## Parallax (May 3, 2012)

he's had a lot of flops though


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

If that Robin Hood film doesn't get him blacklisted, nothing will.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Really?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Goob taste in movies strike again .


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

What do you mean?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What do you mean?



I am just saying you probably enjoyed some of those flops, thus you must secretly like M Bay. .


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

I only watched Alien, Blade Runner, Black Hawk down, and Gladiator from him.


----------



## Parallax (May 3, 2012)

well that explains a lot haha


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Muppets will be aliens.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Muppets will be aliens.



Yep Muppets Xenomorphs that are controlled by blue energy hands !


----------



## Swarmy (May 3, 2012)

Gotta love parasitic aliens pek I so hope these are the Space Jockeys real/early form.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Blue energy facehugging Tom Hardy.


----------



## Han Solo (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I only watched Alien, Blade Runner, Black Hawk down, and Gladiator from him.



So only the good movies then. Not a bad idea.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> So only the good movies then. Not a bad idea.



The rest suck?  Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Swarmy (May 3, 2012)

I can't even remember if I saw Blade Runner or not


----------



## gumby2ms (May 3, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> If the studios are fighting with him, then it will be PG-13 or else he will lose his job if he does not deliver box office numbers.


fire ridley scott? luls he is god-tier. his mediocure robin hood didn't kill his career nothing can. cameron, scott, scorsese, burton. only a fool would triffle with them. they can always work with other studios.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> I can't even remember if I saw Blade Runner or not


 Blade Runner is the second most boring and overrated Sci-Fi movie of all time.


First is 2001.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

gumby2ms said:


> fire ridley scott? luls he is god-tier. his mediocure robin hood didn't kill his career nothing can. cameron, scott, scorsese, burton. only a fool would triffle with them. they can always work with other studios.



Cameron had 500 mil budget or over, I believe for Avatar , If Cameron flop that movie somehow I cant fathom how the stock holders would allow the studio to keep him around after. 

By Flop I mean is if the move barely made 100 mil.


----------



## The Soldier (May 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You'd understand if you were into Batman.



sounds more like you enjoy man ass


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Cameron had 500 mil budget or over, I believe for Avatar , If Cameron flop that movie somehow I cant fathom how the stock holders would allow the studio to keep him around after.
> 
> By Flop I mean is if the move barely made 100 mil.



Eh, I'm sure that they would be furious as hell but he did make well over a billion with one movie.  They would still want him just for the hope that he could do it again though they might be more wary of the movies that he makes.


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2012)

Blade Runner has titties though CMX


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

CMX requires more than just titties to be pleased.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Titties are like a prerequisite to get into the door. There is a long list of requirements after that.


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2012)

Being old
Liking shitty old games
Having terrible taste is comics

That is CMX in a nutshell. Gotta be/like those for him to like you


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

That sounds more like a recipe for crazymtf.


----------



## Swarmy (May 4, 2012)

No news on the rating yet? I was at the cinema to watch The Avengers today and saw the trailer for Prometheus but missed to see if it was rated


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

All I know is that Russia has rated it E16. :/


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2012)

CMX will take whatever he gets, he loves fat chicks though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

It will be rated PG in America, but R equivalent everywhere else.



And it will be released in all non-USA countries 5 months in advance.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It will be rated PG in America, but R equivalent everywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> And it will be released in all non-USA countries 5 months in advance.



No it won't.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2012)

I heard they wont even let the rest of the world suffer and just release it in the USA, some countries are threatening legal action if they try to do otherwise .


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

I need some evidence of that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> No it won't.



That's the standard Hollywood model.

Haven't you heard?


Look at Avengers.


----------



## Swarmy (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> All I know is that Russia has rated it E16. :/



Really?  Our fears might become real after all


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

US usually gets stuff earlier, CMX. :Hmpf

Swarmy, the ratings aren't uniform.  E16 may be akin to an R over there.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2012)

Tell that to Japan .


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Still waiting for proof, Huey.


----------



## Swarmy (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Swarmy, the ratings aren't uniform.  E16 may be akin to an R over there.



Oh ok  Though I haven't seen any movie with blood and gore here in a while... except for Piranha 3D (and oh man how much blood that movie had  ). I really hope Prometheus won't be censured like AvP was :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Liar.


Lies lies lies.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

I don't lie, CMX.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Still waiting for proof, Huey.





> May 3rd , 2012
> 
> According to a press release From the WhiteHouse President Barrack Obama has issued a diplomatic campaign towards leaders of other nations on their Sanction of the movie Prometheus. The Sanction stating that the rest of of the globe will not bare witness to such travesties upon it's citizens. They therefore banned the distribution and showing of the film until the rating are no higher than R rating and anything breaking such sanction will be dealt with legally.
> 
> ...





!!!!


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Your source isn't working, need another source.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Your source isn't working, need another source.



Must be you, works fine for me .


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Need a screenshot of it working.


----------



## The Soldier (May 4, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I heard they wont even let the rest of the world suffer and just release it in the USA, some countries are threatening legal action if they try to do otherwise .



funny how they tried it with Alien


----------



## Raiden (May 5, 2012)

> Instead the alien species were played by the muppets.



  .


----------



## Swarmy (May 5, 2012)

Muppets can be scary you know


----------



## The Soldier (May 5, 2012)

really now


----------



## Swarmy (May 5, 2012)

Looks kinda cool tbh


----------



## TSC (May 6, 2012)

funny about the muppet joke since back in the 80's most of the alien creatures in sci-fi movies were made and create by Jim henson's productions like in Star Wars or something similar.




CrazyMoronX said:


> Blade Runner is the second most boring and overrated Sci-Fi movie of all time.
> 
> 
> First is 2001.



Yep, CMX does have bad taste. Not as bad as Cash though. He's known as "The Man With No Taste."


----------



## The Soldier (May 6, 2012)

wtf Blade Runner was fucking awesome


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

People will always have different tastes.


----------



## Slice (May 6, 2012)

TSC said:


> funny about the muppet joke since back in the 80's most of the alien creatures in sci-fi movies were made and create by Jim henson's productions like in Star Wars or something similar./QUOTE]
> 
> Not to forget Farscape, the single best SciFi TV series ever made.


----------



## Swarmy (May 6, 2012)

Prometheus will hit the big screen here on 1st of June  Now what to do so the time passes fast


----------



## Federer (May 6, 2012)

Keep fapping.

Works for me.


----------



## Swarmy (May 6, 2012)

I'll be dehydrated


----------



## Jena (May 6, 2012)

This has probably already been shared but I'm too lazy to check.
.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 6, 2012)

Hey, I posted that on IMDb like a week ago.


----------



## The Soldier (May 6, 2012)

Slice said:


> TSC said:
> 
> 
> > funny about the muppet joke since back in the 80's most of the alien creatures in sci-fi movies were made and create by Jim henson's productions like in Star Wars or something similar./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Still no rating for the US.


----------



## Swarmy (May 6, 2012)

The movie here is considered a horror so I guess we're getting R rating


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

You're so optimistic.


----------



## Swarmy (May 6, 2012)

Well what are the chances of a PG 16 horror?


----------



## The Soldier (May 6, 2012)

ugh I'm tired of waiting


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2012)

Rated G!


----------



## Swarmy (May 6, 2012)

How long is the movie going to be anyway?


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Well what are the chances of a PG 16 horror?



Higher than you think.

Movie will be 119 minutes long I believe.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2012)

Green blood everywhere.


----------



## Swarmy (May 6, 2012)

Was AvP considered a horror? 

I hope it'll be enough for such a movie


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Green blood everywhere.



Best kind of blood there is.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

WHY DON'T YOU GUYS JUST FREEZE HIM?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Best kind of blood there is.



I beg to differ oil blood is better second only to Blue energy blood.


----------



## The Soldier (May 7, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Was AvP considered a horror?
> 
> I hope it'll be enough for such a movie



AVP was a joke


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2012)

Best blood is acid.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Oh yeah, I forgot about that blood.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2012)

Predator's glowing green ooze blood is second best though. Easily.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Any kind of glowing blood is the best.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

'Prometheus' is OFFICIALLY rated-*R* for: _"sci-fi violence including some intense images, and brief language."_

We must celebrate!


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

OH HELL YES! 

My faith was rewarded.


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2012)

Well that bumps expectations even higher than they were.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Still doesn't mean it be great .

Still wait on reviews to decide whether to check it out.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Well that bumps expectations even higher than they were.



Hell yeah.

This is gonna be so much better than 'The Dark Knight Rises', just like 'The Avengers' was.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Well of course it be better I know  I can pick up a few hipster chicks at these flicks  .


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Still doesn't mean it be great .



Well, that should be obvious.


----------



## kaz (May 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> 'Prometheus' is OFFICIALLY rated-*R* for: _"sci-fi violence including some intense images, and brief language."_
> 
> We must celebrate!



Rothman has to be indeed be an android. No way this is the same Rothman that screwed over Blomkamp.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

kaz said:


> Rothman has to be indeed be an android. No way this is the same Rothman that screwed over Blomkamp.



Rothman is still a douche.

I'm not convinced he wanted to stay true to his word about "not compromising 'Prometheus'"--I get the feeling that Ridley Scott would've rung his fucking neck had he tried to cut the film down... and Scott has the clout to do just that.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

I hope it's true that she gets raped by an alien in this flick.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Well got to remind you.



No need to remind me.


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2012)

> Well of course it be better I know I can pick up a few hipster chicks at these flicks



You're embarrassing yourself now.

We get this a whole week before you yanks aswell.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> No need to remind me.


I  am your realist concsious .


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> We get this a whole week before you yanks aswell.



You better not spoil it for me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> You're embarrassing yourself now.
> 
> We get this a whole week before you yanks aswell.



I am Canadian mate .


Sorry for double post .


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2012)

Watching it opening night in my local IMAX. I'll be brutal though, I have high expectations.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Watching it opening night in my local IMAX. I'll be brutal though, I have high expectations.



I'll be seeing it in IMAX 3D at midnight on June 7th.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2012)

Damn that alien has some funky goggles.


----------



## TSC (May 7, 2012)

This movie coming out few days before my B-Day. I can't fucking wait. Probably will see this in Imax Theaters. I'm not too keen on 3D though.


Oh and YAY for the R rating.


----------



## Swarmy (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Still doesn't mean it be great .
> 
> Still wait on reviews to decide whether to check it out.



Real fans never care about reviews 


So they'll rely mostly on make up, costumes and puppets.... just like old time sci-fi


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Anyone that needs to rely on reviews on whether or not to see a movie, obviously cannot think for themselves. 

Doesn't matter who you are.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Well second opinions are nice, you know since I am no mrknowitall .


----------



## Swarmy (May 7, 2012)

I personally check reviews after I've seen the movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Well if I read the movie sucked, then I would know that I wont be wasting my money. I can see why Tetra is mad he made a lot of bad decisions by wasting his money on horrible movies he thought was good. .


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2012)

If you haven't reached a point where you aren't able to gauge whether or not you will like something based on factors not involving seeing it, then there is no help for you.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> I personally check reviews after I've seen the movie



I hardly ever check reviews at all.

I like being able to make up my own mind. It's a great thing being able to think for yourself. 



Taleran said:


> If you haven't reached a point where you aren't able to gauge whether or not you will like something based on factors not involving seeing it, then there is no help for you.



Seriously.

To have a bunch of MTV blogspot critics do the speaking for you just reeks of being a sheep.

Can't say that I'm surprised, considering the person.


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2012)

The only reviews I tend to read are here, and during work where I listen to 8 hours of podcasts a night to make the time fly.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Taleran said:


> The only reviews I tend to read are here, and during work where I listen to 8 hours of podcasts a night to make the time fly.



The most I look for is what the directors' peers are saying, but I usually do that just to gauge the interests of fellow directors as opposed to their actual views on the film itself.

But having to use sites like Rotten Tomatoes or Metacritic as a source of value? Yeah... right... give me a break.


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2012)

All I do is watch vlogs on ThatGuyWiththeGlasses and read posts here.


----------



## Swarmy (May 7, 2012)

We are the best critics


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

When you know you can sit down and be physically mad at a movie and others for liking it shows that you love movies with a passion .


----------



## αshɘs (May 7, 2012)

Is this coming out for IMAX 2D too? I'm planning to have my first IMAX experience with this, but I'm not keen on 3D.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

I have it listed as 2D IMAX up here. I double check.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Is this coming out for IMAX 2D too? I'm planning to have my first IMAX experience with this, but I'm not keen on 3D.



You should actually see it in 3D since the film was SHOT in 3D.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 8, 2012)

I'll see it in 3D if the reviews of the 3D are good. Otherwise, 2D it is.

I'm not sure if I like the thought of suspense oriented films being in 3D though. I guess if the 3D is atmospheric, it might work.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

I'll only watch 3D films if they were filmed with 3D cameras, otherwise I won't be watching them in 3D.  From what I hear 3D cameras were used during filming.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (May 8, 2012)

I can't even see 3D.  Hurts my eyes and gives me headaches.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'll only watch 3D films if they were filmed with 3D cameras, otherwise I won't be watching them in 3D.  From what I hear 3D cameras were used during filming.



The reason why I'd see it in 3D is because 1.) it was shot in 3D on the RED Epic, which is a fantastic camera, and 2.) the film has been remastered specifically for IMAX, so it's going to look incredible.


----------



## Parallax (May 8, 2012)

because it was made with 3D cameras I'm considering watching it that way, but I still might do it in 2D


----------



## αshɘs (May 8, 2012)

Hmm, I'll give the 3D some thought then


----------



## whamslam3 (May 8, 2012)

3d movies are lame! dont spend extra $ on them or else they will keep makin them!


----------



## Federer (May 8, 2012)

Not a fan of 3D.

I've only seen the Green Lantern (my uncle bought the tickets) and the Avengers in 3D and both of them sucked as a 3D movie. Now, maybe those two movies weren't shot in 3D, but is the difference really that big?

I'm oldskool, 2D is fine for me.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 8, 2012)

I'm not willing to shell out extra cash for 3D. I always go for 2D.

Just read about Prometheus getting the R rating.


----------



## Slice (May 8, 2012)

I didnt even know it was shot in 3D.
Since i will be forced to watch the 3D version either way this makes me happy.

And so does the R rating


----------



## James Bond (May 8, 2012)

Like the idea of 3D but prefer 2D as I have to wear glasses as it is and long movies in 3D while wearing two pairs of specs usually hurts my eyes/gives me a headache.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2012)

I wouldn't watch in 3D unless it's IMAX 3D.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 8, 2012)

What's with alien elephant?
Is that the origin of xenomorphs?


----------



## TSC (May 8, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> What's with alien elephant?
> Is that the origin of xenomorphs?



origin of:



or


----------



## Bart (May 8, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> What's with alien elephant?
> Is that the origin of xenomorphs?



That's the Space Jockey :3


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 8, 2012)

Oooh yeah.

You rascal, Ridley


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Space jockeys look ugly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2012)

Elephant alien is just the Xel Naga of the universe.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

Blue elephant jazz guy has a new gig swweeet .


----------



## The Soldier (May 8, 2012)

is it wrong that I want to bend her over, rip her suit open and hit that doggy style while howling at the moon


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

It isn't wrong at all.


----------



## Swarmy (May 8, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> What's with alien elephant?
> Is that the origin of xenomorphs?



Never really liked how they make most alien species look humanoid (the Xenomorphs being an exception since they assimilate parts of their host's DNA and copy some characteristics).


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

Doesn't mean it will be good.


----------



## Immortal (May 9, 2012)

"Rated R." 

/jizz


----------



## Bart (May 9, 2012)

Ooooo so it's officially been confirmed then ;O ooooo ;O


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Doesn't mean it will be good.



Yeah, but at least it won't be some sissified, watered-down, predictable PG-13 shit.

Go cry more.


----------



## Bart (May 9, 2012)

Real or fake?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2012)

Prequels have a tendency to suck .


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2012)

I'm not reading any of that in the event that it might be real.

I was given a heads up about this on IMDb when I was posting on the 'Prometheus' board, so I'm avoiding any type of spoilers like it's the plague.


----------



## Bart (May 9, 2012)

Haha good advice there, Tetra :3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yeah, but at least it won't be some sissified, watered-down, predictable PG-13 shit.
> 
> Go cry more.



Could still suck and be predictable though.


It isn't that I have no faith in the franchise or Scott; it's that I have no faith in Hollywood at all anymore.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2012)

Piracy is on the rise- Avengers make 200 million  .


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 9, 2012)

Rated R is too good to be true.

Inb4 changed to PG13 at the very end and cut to shits by studio.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Bart said:


> Real or fake?



I tempted to read it.


----------



## Swarmy (May 9, 2012)

Bart said:


> Real or fake?



Well if it's real I just spoiled myself  Sounds really good if it's true


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

I normally love spoilers but I'll be holding myself back this time.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> What's with alien elephant?
> Is that the origin of xenomorphs?



...Have any of you even watched 'Alien' before? It's the Space Jockey, this fellow:


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

That's one ugly alien.


----------



## Swarmy (May 9, 2012)

Quite big too...


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

The bigger the better.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2012)

Just to clarify though, the Space Jockey in 'Prometheus' is not the same one from planet LV-426 in 'Alien.'


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Ah, so it's a different planet.  Oh well.


----------



## Swarmy (May 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Just to clarify though, the Space Jockey in 'Prometheus' is not the same one from planet LV-426 in 'Alien.'



WHAT!?!? You sure?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, the planet is LV-223, but takes place within the same solar system as LV-426.


----------



## Swarmy (May 9, 2012)

How do you know this


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Information given out by Scott I guess.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2012)

Because I'm big into the whole 'Alien' universe... canon-wise, that is.

I'm wondering if maybe these Space Jockeys end up crash landing on LV-426 to end 'Prometheus', which would serve as the set-up to 'Alien.'


----------



## Swarmy (May 9, 2012)

What about the alien eggs in the ship? Who made those?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> What about the alien eggs in the ship? Who made those?



The effects team, I'm assuming.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The effects team, I'm assuming.



Quality answer


----------



## Swarmy (May 9, 2012)

The alien ship from Prometheus must have carried something to be such a risk for Earth, I'm just assuming that it's carrying Xenomorph eggs but it means that the Space Jockeys have an Alien Queen somewhere


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> ...Have any of you even watched 'Alien' before? It's the Space Jockey, this fellow:


Well fuck, excuse me for not remembering right away some irrelevant episodic fucker I saw in a movie 20 years ago.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Well fuck, excuse me for not remembering right away some episodes fucker I saw in a movie 20 years ago.



You're not excused. In fact, this forum will hold it against you for the rest of your existence on here.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2012)

Haven't been in this thread in awhile.

So I assumed Prometheus was just a new film altogether, unrelated to Alien.  It's still the Alien prequel?


----------



## Swarmy (May 9, 2012)

It's in the same universe as Alien but it's not going to involve any Xenomorphs.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> It's in the same universe as Alien but it's not going to involve any Xenomorphs.



How do you explain the mural of one on the wall?


----------



## Swarmy (May 9, 2012)

That wasn't a live one


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Swarmy


----------



## Swarmy (May 9, 2012)

Whaaaa Scott already said it's not going to be about the Xenomorphs


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2012)

I'm more interested in the Space Jockey at this point.

That thing was fucking eery in 'Alien.'


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

I just want it to be creepy, if not scary. 

I also hope that the obvious "Alien" references aren't too distracting if the aliens aren't even there. So much of the imagery from the trailer looks too "Alien"-ish. Like there's some structure that looks like the alien eggs from the first movie.

But God damn it I want this movie to come out NOW and I want it to be a big hit. If "Battleship" is more of a success than "Prometheus" than I shall be sad.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2012)

As long as the 'Avengers' doesn't slow down too much, I don't see 'Battleship' being much of a success domestically.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

I'm guessing it will gross $100,000,000....It's hard to say, as I thought "Battle: Los Angeles" would've done better than it did. Maybe word of mouth is more important than I thought, and so far the reviews have been rather negative.


----------



## Immortal (May 9, 2012)

Where have you read negative reviews?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Where have you read negative reviews?



For 'Battleship'? Pretty much everywhere. That movie is a fucking mess.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Where have you read negative reviews?



It was released everywhere else before it came out in the U.S. 

AW Hell, "Dark Shadows" is getting bad reviews too.


----------



## Amuro (May 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> ...Have any of you even watched 'Alien' before? It's the Space Jockey, this fellow:



There's some pretty big differences between "The Pilot" and the Jockeys from Prometheus which i'm pretty excited to see explored. 


*Spoiler*: _ not related to jockeys but this could be a big spoiler, don't say you weren't warned_ 



 Anyone catch a better look at the new hugger? looks fucking awesome


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2012)

Amuro said:


> *Spoiler*: _ not related to jockeys but this could be a big spoiler, don't say you weren't warned_
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone catch a better look at the new hugger? looks fucking awesome



Reminded me a lot of the Elder Things from 'At the Mountains of Madness.'


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2012)

Battleship is projected to make about 45 million during it's opening weekend.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Battleship is projected to make about 45 million during it's opening weekend.



That's not that good, actually.

That pretty much means it's not gonna make over $150 million total for its domestic gross.


----------



## Amuro (May 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Reminded me a lot of the Elder Things from 'At the Mountains of Madness.'



I could see that, they both have the folded wings going for them. Man i've got so many questions about this film that i wonder if Ridley will be able to answer even half.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems as though the hugger changes you into something akin to what we think is a Jockey but the question remains will we actually see what created the creatures in the first place.




Fuck i can't wait to see this on the 31st.


----------



## Immortal (May 9, 2012)

Ohh, I didn't read the prior posts, thought you were talkin about Prometheus. Since that's.. ya know.. the thread we're in. Lmao.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

Man, it's actually sad that 45,000,000 is a weak opening for a blockbuster. Movies have become way too expensive. 

My main concern with the Space Jockey is the CGI involved. I mean, I presume CGI would be involved for a living space jockey. Those types of creations are hard to pull off. 

But Lordy, these sets are just amazing. I complain about these types of movies always looking too grim, bleak, etc (The reason I liked Cameron's "Avatar" is it had lots of color), but the wideshots all look breathtaking.


----------



## The World (May 9, 2012)

This is a horror/action/suspense film, so the bleaker they look the better


----------



## MartialHorror (May 10, 2012)

Yeah but most movies are rather flat about it. "Robin Hood" is a good example and while I liked the movies, the visual style that "The Road" and "The Book of Eli" used is cliched.

Using grey-ish filters is what I meant when I said the style has become overused. I liked that Prometheus is obviously grim and bleak in style, but in a different way.


----------



## The Soldier (May 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> For 'Battleship'? Pretty much everywhere. That movie is a fucking mess.



I was going to go see it when I saw the trailers about a year ago, but when I found they casted Rihanna, I changed my mind, so now I'm not gonna bother seeing it


----------



## Kabukicho (May 10, 2012)

*The entire EW feature now available*

More


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Fassbender's smile is super creepy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in leather suits.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Featurette: 

link


----------



## Swarmy (May 10, 2012)

Well that didn't spoil much


----------



## The Soldier (May 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Fassbender's smile is super creepy.



I think he is about to have an awesome 3 way there


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Perhaps.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2012)

Someone probably had to remind him that he is filming Prometheus... not a sequel to Shame.


----------



## The Soldier (May 10, 2012)

he is living the dream we all fantasies about


----------



## αshɘs (May 11, 2012)

hmmm


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

I don't see how this would kill MoM though, with this thinking 90% of films wouldn't get made. If Prometheus is a success then if anything this would help MoM get off the ground.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> hmmm



Yeah, it's a shame.

As much as I love 'Alien' and as high a standard I hold Scott to as a director, over the long run, I would've preferred GDT's 'At the Mountains of Madness' over an 'Alien' prequel for sure.

When was the last time we had a truly good cosmic-horror film?


----------



## Kabukicho (May 11, 2012)

Brand New Production Still

And 5 more stills here


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2012)

...Seal?


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> ...Seal?



I thought the same thing.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2012)

This movie might be ruined for me now.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

It isn't that bad.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2012)

Yes it is. 

Now every time I see that giant face I'm gonna think it's an enormous Seal.


----------



## αshɘs (May 11, 2012)

hahahahaha, that's a good one 


everything makes sense now :ho


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2012)

This was my favorite trailer so far:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4milKbppxE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Soldier (May 12, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> ...Seal?



Edward James Olmos on Imax


----------



## Swarmy (May 12, 2012)

Something bugged me when I was trying to fall asleep last night... how did the facehugger plant it's egg into the Space Jockey from "Alien" when the creature is so huge  I mean the facehugger can't even hold on as it does with humans and predators....


----------



## The Soldier (May 12, 2012)

face hugger was the right size for humans


----------



## Swarmy (May 12, 2012)

Yeah but how did the enormous Space Jockey get infected?


----------



## The Soldier (May 12, 2012)

I guessing the face hugger could alter it's size


----------



## MajorThor (May 13, 2012)

I'm gonna fap to this movie. Ancient. Aliens.


----------



## Whimsy (May 13, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> ...Seal?


----------



## Taleran (May 13, 2012)

Does anyone else listen to the Nerdist Writers Panel? Lindelof was on it recently and I just listened to it last night and he was talking about what the term Prequel meant to him and stated that Prometheus is not The Thing(2011) in which it was not all predicated on events we have seen and setting up to that.

His quote was "The sequel to Prometheus is not Alien it is a completely other movie."


----------



## Pseudo (May 13, 2012)

Happy Mothers Day, y'all.


----------



## The Soldier (May 13, 2012)

wtf is Lady Gaga and Kanye West doing in this thread


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Happy Mothers Day, y'all.


----------



## Swarmy (May 13, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> I guessing the face hugger could alter it's size



They all come from the same sized eggs  To change it's size the facehugger would need time and we all know they have to be fast and attach to a host exactly when they hatch.


----------



## TSC (May 13, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Now every time I see that giant face I'm gonna think it's an enormous Seal.



I don't get the connection. Care to explain? I'm looking at the face but don't see anything odd about it.


EDIT never mind, Whimsy's post explains it. But still doesn't ruin it as the face sculpture remind me of those art deco statues.


----------



## Kabukicho (May 14, 2012)

*Brand New Clip - "Prometheus Has Landed"*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

Yay more trailers!


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

We'll see the entire film in trailers!


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not longer watching any more clips or featurettes about it.


----------



## αshɘs (May 14, 2012)

Me too. Enough is enough.


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2012)

Not touching any clips with a barge pole, they need to stop showing everything.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2012)

I like the double standards up in this spot complains about a film for lack of info , complains about another about too much info release. Stay classy KT.


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2012)

My dear there's a middle ground that needs to be met. Prometheus has been showing far too much in the trailers. If you're going on about TDK then it's not that the film hasn't shown much, the problem is what they've shown looks very underwhelming.


----------



## Swarmy (May 14, 2012)

Well this trailer didn't show much


----------



## Kabukicho (May 15, 2012)

*Soundtrack is now up on iTunes*


----------



## TetraVaal (May 15, 2012)

What's this shit I'm hearing that Fox's marketing team basically spoiled the entire film with a TV spot today?


----------



## The Soldier (May 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> What's this shit I'm hearing that Fox's marketing team basically spoiled the entire film with a TV spot today?



Wait What                             ?


----------



## Kabukicho (May 16, 2012)

*New Images from 'The Art of Prometheus' *


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2012)

New viral video:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeZinBCMfAc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2012)

Fox is so desperate to show everything, fucking stop showing everything

Staying away from any Trailers or spots till June 1.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 16, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not fucking with anything else now that the film is about three weeks out from its release.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

Same here, Fox has lost its marbles.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2012)

The viral videos are great.  But I will skip the TV spots and the trailers.  I actually expect the film to be pretty good.  Unfortunately I don't think it will make as much money as some people hope.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 16, 2012)

We better hope it does. We need more big-budget R-rated flicks.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2012)

I think worldwide it will make about half as much as Battleship.


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2012)

I think it'll do well in the West, the film pre-sold 20,000 tickets at the London Imax. Also checking my local Imax listing, no Prometheus yet. They better fucking show it.

Worldwide I doubt it, since those shits prefer their third rate kid films.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 16, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think worldwide it will make about half as much as Battleship.



Oh, you son of a bitch.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think worldwide it will make about half as much as Battleship.



Seems reasonable.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2012)

I'm being honest.  I'm excited about Prometheus.  I just don't feel that it is catching on.  Movie buffs/nerds like us are excited, sure.  But we are the 1%.  I work in a large hospital.  I would be hard pressed to find anyone at the hospital that even knows what it is about or when it is coming out.


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2012)

Battleship has made around 200 million worldwide, Prometheus should make half that in Europe alone. 

I have no idea about the US but the film's been getting more buzz than Avengers did.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 16, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm being honest.  I'm excited about Prometheus.  I just don't feel that it is catching on.  Movie buffs/nerds like us are excited, sure.  But we are the 1%.  I work in a large hospital.  I would be hard pressed to find anyone at the hospital that even knows what it is about or when it is coming out.



From what I've read, 'Prometheus' set some new IMAX ticket-sale record in London, or somewhere around there.

While the film certainly isn't going to be some sort of 'Avengers' box office smash, I think it's going to make more than enough money to satisfy Fox. In fact, I think it will make enough money to where it will force major Hollywood studios to open their eyes and consider the possibility of making more big-budget R-rated films.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> While the film certainly isn't going to be some sort of 'Avengers' box office smash, I think it's going to make more than enough money to satisfy Fox. In fact, I think it will make enough money to where it will force major Hollywood studios to open their eyes and consider the possibility of making more big-budget R-rated films.



One can only hope for this.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Battleship has made around 200 million worldwide, Prometheus should make half that in Europe alone.
> 
> I have no idea about the US but the film's been getting more buzz than Avengers did.



The thing is, 'Battleship' isn't going to make shit Stateside... and it's now looking like it won't even make it to $250 million INTERNATIONALLY.

So if 'Prometheus' doesn't out-perform 'Battleship', then that must mean something went really wrong with this film.


----------



## The Soldier (May 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The thing is, 'Battleship' isn't going to make shit Stateside... and it's now looking like it won't even make it to $250 million INTERNATIONALLY.
> 
> So if 'Prometheus' doesn't out-perform 'Battleship', then that must mean something went really wrong with this film.



battleship bombed internationally prior to the US release


----------



## Swarmy (May 16, 2012)

I haven't even seen that one


----------



## Swarmy (May 16, 2012)

Rukia said:


> New viral video:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeZinBCMfAc[/YOUTUBE]



This was creepy in some weird way


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2012)

That's the point.  That's the tone for this entire film.


----------



## Swarmy (May 16, 2012)

Yeah I know it's a horror movie but will it be "scarier" than Alien is yet to be seen


----------



## TetraVaal (May 16, 2012)

I highly doubt it will be anywhere near close to as good as 'Alien.'

Lack of Giger, Moebius, and O'Bannon = just not as good.


----------



## Swarmy (May 16, 2012)

Well Giger did help with the Space Jockey design so there's some of his touch in Prometheus.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 16, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Well Giger did help with the Space Jockey design so there's some of his touch in Prometheus.



That's not his design for this flick, though.

They basically re-designed the space jockey and as far as I'm concerned, the concept itself as well.

He did design a couple of murals, but that's nothing compared to everything he did for 'Alien.'


----------



## Swarmy (May 16, 2012)

So this truly will have nothing to do with "Alien"


----------



## TetraVaal (May 16, 2012)

No, it will--but I just don't think it will be some in the vein that I was expecting.


----------



## The Soldier (May 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I highly doubt it will be anywhere near close to as good as 'Alien.'
> 
> Lack of Giger, Moebius, and O'Bannon = just not as good.



sadly Dan O'Bannon died a few years back


----------



## gumby2ms (May 17, 2012)

giger was responsible for more then the jockey's in this one. his pyramid is briefly flashed during one of the trailers and there could be more of his stuff amiss.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 17, 2012)

gumby2ms said:


> giger was responsible for more then the jockey's in this one. his pyramid is briefly flashed during one of the trailers and there could be more of his stuff amiss.



If you're talking about the skull pyramid, he didn't actually refine that for the film. One of the concept artists just took an illustration he did for Jodorowsky's failed 'Dune' film and rework it to fit the mold of 'Prometheus.'

I'm telling you right now, Giger is _only_ responsible for a couple of murals, unless the marketing team has done some fantastic job of holding off some major design that we could end up seeing in the film. Something tells me he's just gonna be responsible for the murals, though.



The Soldier said:


> sadly Dan O'Bannon died a few years back



Yeah, and Giraud just passed away a couple months ago.


----------



## Taleran (May 17, 2012)

So I bought Alien 3 on Blu-Ray because it came with a 10 dollar coupon off Prometheus and the Blu Ray itself was only 10 bucks.

The commentary on that movie was interesting.


----------



## Jena (May 17, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Yeah I know it's a horror movie but will it be "scarier" than Alien is yet to be seen



I don't think it can be scarier than _Alien_.

Any child who saw that movie had it permanently seared into their brains. _Alien_ has that residual horror factor, that bottled feeling of seeing it for the first time that slowly slinks to the surface every time I watch--I mean every time _someone_--watches the movie.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 17, 2012)

I had my 5 year old niece watch 'Alien' on bluray a couple months ago.

I am the best Uncle ever.


----------



## Taleran (May 17, 2012)

I saw Spaceballs before Alien so a bit of the horror was sadly lessened. Not that much though.


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2012)

Would a 5 year old even remember the film?


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

Spaceballs


----------



## TetraVaal (May 17, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Would a 5 year old even remember the film?



I'm gonna keep forcing her to watch movies like 'Alien' over the next five years.

I covered her eyes during the chestburster scene, though.


----------



## Jena (May 17, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Would a 5 year old even remember the film?



I saw it when I was five 

I did watch it again a few times after that, though. I think kids have a strange fascination with being scared. I did, at least. Almost every movie terrified me but I'd watch them repeatedly anyway. 

Just don't show her _Watership Down_. I think I could've gone without that little life chapter of bleakness. 
I also didn't understand any of the plot until I was like 12. Whoever decided that this was a movie for children because it's animated was a fucking moron. The book is also better but when isn't the book better?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2012)

Kid understand shit more than what you give them credit for.


----------



## Taleran (May 17, 2012)

You have direct knowledge of that right Huey?


----------



## Immortal (May 17, 2012)

Aww, you covered her eyes. Good job! hahaha


----------



## TetraVaal (May 17, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Aww, you covered her eyes. Good job! hahaha



I'm an awesome Uncle.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2012)

My nephew and niece (7 and 8) asked for my comic collection, I had when I was younger and I forgot I had some graphic (violent and younger adults content) comics in there when I gave them. So, I went back to collect it a week later and the ones they read already, they really understood the innuendos and some of the political relevance. 

Mine you they told me that they research some of it, or asked my Sister about it .


----------



## Jena (May 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Kid understand shit more than what you give them credit for.



I agree, but just speaking from personal experience it's a little hard to pick up on stuff like allegories of forms of government, deconstruction of naturalism, and the darkness of human nature when you're 4 years old.

I'm not saying that kids can't enjoy something with broader themes and deeper meaning, but [to get OT for a second] it bugs me that _Watership Down_ was toted as a kid's film for a really long time when it's really not. At the very least, it's for older kids. Kind of like how _Animal Farm_ was sometimes promoted as a kids movie just because it was animated. Kids can enjoy those movies because they're sick bastards (like moi) but they shouldn't be intended for children simply because of the medium in which they're presented.

Although that can be fun (or at least "fun" for me) to watch/read something when you're a kid and then discover it again years later and finally be able to see everything that was lurking under the surface.


----------



## Swarmy (May 17, 2012)

I saw Alien, Aliens, Starship Troopers and The Fly when I was a little kid  The chestbuster scene wasn't really that scary for me then


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

It was never a scary scene in my eyes. :33


----------



## masamune1 (May 17, 2012)

I found the Alien itself much scarier than the movie, to be honest. Though I felt that way about a lot of movie monsters (Freddy, Michael Myers etc.) Didn't actually see most of those films 'till I was a teenager (still haven't seen _Nightmare on Elm Street,_ but thats because Freddy seems less scary than the _idea_ of Freddy).

I always feel a little let-down by the movies, at least as far as how scary they are supposed to be. _Alien_ was a good film, but I wasn't really scared by it; plus, I thought the sequel was better.


----------



## Swarmy (May 17, 2012)

Aliens was a good sequel even though it made the Xenomorphs look more like animals than monsters if you know what I mean. I personally was happy they finally showed who made the eggs and the Queen was really impressive


----------



## TetraVaal (May 17, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> I saw Alien, Aliens, Starship Troopers and The Fly when I was a little kid  The chestbuster scene wasn't really that scary for me then



First ever R-rated film I watched was 'RoboCop' and that was at the age of 6.

It will forever be my all-time favorite movie.


----------



## Taleran (May 17, 2012)

The scene with Harry Dean Stanton was my favorite attack scene in Alien, the water and that environment were so PERFECT the sound design is incredible.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 17, 2012)

Speaking of 'Alien', Parker was the greatest character of the entire franchise.

"HOW COME YOU GUYS DON'T FREEZE HIM?!"


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

I always used to wonder why the Lambert scene was always strange when I was a kid, now I realise he's practically raping her.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 17, 2012)

GET OUT OF THE WAY, LAMBERT!

Fuck I hate that twat. She's the reason Parker died.


----------



## Swarmy (May 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> First ever R-rated film I watched was 'RoboCop' and that was at the age of 6.
> 
> It will forever be my all-time favorite movie.



The scene with that guy that started melting was priceless


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

> Fuck I hate that twat. She's the reason Parker died.



Parker was a black guy in a horror film, even God couldn't save him.


----------



## The Soldier (May 17, 2012)

in the book he died when the tail hit him and broke his neck


----------



## TetraVaal (May 17, 2012)

It's time to discuss the bonus situation.


----------



## The Soldier (May 17, 2012)

I'm taking Noomi into the next room and showing her my Trouser Alien Snake


----------



## TetraVaal (May 17, 2012)




----------



## gumby2ms (May 17, 2012)

omg yes. but boo on that can design, seems counter productive.

so weird to see an R-rated movie with a commercial. just wait 
prometheus happy meal toys(with realistic detachable limbs).  
fassbender/david selling things, 'bosch shx1150 dishwasher works efficiently and smartly, I would know as I am a mere machine as well' .
 or duracell. 
or space-jockey marshmallows in lucky charms?


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

Fuck yes I want to see Fassbender's David selling me microwaves, I'd fucking buy it. Now I know how people must feel when some third rate popstar sells them shit


----------



## Jena (May 17, 2012)

Coors Light sucks though


----------



## TetraVaal (May 17, 2012)

All alcohol sucks.


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2012)

^You're doing it wrong.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 17, 2012)

Mider T said:


> ^You're doing it wrong.



I don't drink.


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2012)

I know, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 17, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I know, you're doing it wrong.



Whatever you say, Mr. Cool.


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2012)

I say "bottom's up!"


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)




----------



## The Soldier (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Pseudo (May 18, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (May 18, 2012)

That poster all but confirms that Idris Elba dies.


----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2012)

poor Elba :'[


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

The Black guy always dies first.


----------



## Swarmy (May 18, 2012)

Just two more weeks :WOW

And as far as I see (even though I can't find my glasses atm  ) we really do have a new facehugger-like creature, more alien parasites pek


----------



## The Soldier (May 18, 2012)

lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scg3LOF6Lv0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MajorThor (May 19, 2012)

Spotted Cow > Coors.


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2012)

those viral videos are so AWESOME son...


----------



## Swarmy (May 20, 2012)

11 days more  I should really stop anticipating the movie so much because I'll just get disappointed in the end


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2012)

It depends if the trailers were most of the movie then you will be.


----------



## Swarmy (May 20, 2012)

Yeah, we already know too much


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> 11 days more  I should really stop anticipating the movie so much because I'll just get disappointed in the end



Now is the time that you should begin to believe that this movie will suck, that way your expectations won't be disappointed and if they are then it will be in a good way.


----------



## The Soldier (May 20, 2012)

ugh tired of waiting


----------



## Bart (May 21, 2012)

Posting the new facehuggers again lol


----------



## Federer (May 21, 2012)

Ewww................


Can't wait......soon....soon....soon I shall see this movie.


----------



## Slice (May 21, 2012)

German release date said:
			
		

> Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen
> Filmstart:*09. August 2012*
> Genre: Science Fiction, Action



You've got to be fucking kidding me...


----------



## Federer (May 21, 2012)

Muahahaha, sucks for you Slice. 

You should have lived in the Netherlands.


----------



## The Soldier (May 21, 2012)

Bart said:


> Posting the new facehuggers again lol



is there a video clip of this


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Bart said:


> Posting the new facehuggers again lol



Those are horrifying.


----------



## Federer (May 21, 2012)

Bart said:


> Posting the new facehuggers again lol



New kind of blowjob.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 21, 2012)

I don't like change : pek.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

I'm so gonna watch the shit out of this movie. I just hope it doesn't suck balls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

I think it'll be decent.

Maybe mediocre.

Probably a letdown.

But pretty decent for a movie these days.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

Aye, it's been a while since we've had a solid "Ancient Alien" movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

When this guy is the biggest thing to hit aliens in the last half a decade you know the genre has hit a new low:


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

If Ancient Aliens didn't exist. Then why are there no Frost Giants?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 21, 2012)

Bart said:


> Posting the new facehuggers again lol



This right here is even better...



So basically, this film is 'At the Mountains of Madness', only set in a very distant science fiction future.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

Same, I love this kinda shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

Tentacle rape monster?!?!?



I'm lining up to see this shit on launch day.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

Live action Hentai? YESSSS


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tentacle rape monster?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lining up to see this shit on launch day.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

You laugh, only because it's true.


----------



## Bart (May 21, 2012)

Federer said:


> Ewww................
> 
> 
> Can't wait......soon....soon....soon I shall see this movie.





The Soldier said:


> is there a video clip of this





Eternal Goob said:


> Those are horrifying.



I think he's the one who gets his face melted in the trailer, eeeeeeeek ;O



TetraVaal said:


> This right here is even better...
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, this film is 'At the Mountains of Madness', only set in a very distant science fiction future.



Oooo one of the engineers being entangled ;O


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> You laugh, only because it's true.



Yes, it is true.


----------



## Swarmy (May 21, 2012)

Bart said:


> Posting the new facehuggers again lol



Seems like your typical parasite creature  I wonder if all of it goes inside the host or does it just lay an egg like the old facehugger...



TetraVaal said:


> This right here is even better...
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, this film is 'At the Mountains of Madness', only set in a very distant science fiction future.



Wait wait wait... we got a tentacle creature fighting something that seems a bit like the mutating guy that turns to a Space Jockey... so there will be two kinds of aliens?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

> Wait wait wait... we got a tentacle creature fighting something that seems a bit like the mutating guy that turns to a Space Jockey... so there will be two kinds of aliens?



Probably more.


----------



## Bart (May 21, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Seems like your typical parasite creature  I wonder if all of it goes inside the host or does it just lay an egg like the old facehugger...



Possibly does :3



Swarmy said:


> Wait wait wait... we got a tentacle creature fighting something that seems a bit like the mutating guy that turns to a Space Jockey... so there will be two kinds of aliens?



What Goob said below, not sure if this is a spoiler, actually it probably is, but ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



There's two engineers, a Space Jockey and something else I think; might have messed that up from what I've read there's 4 things.






Eternal Goob said:


> Probably more.



Exactly ^^


----------



## Swarmy (May 21, 2012)

So perhaps the Space Jockeys had several parasitic aliens that they use on planets they want to conquer  Just imagine... there was a ship with Xenomorph eggs that we see in Alien and another one with these tentacle creatures that we will see in Prometheus... oh man I so hope it proves so


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

My member throbs with anticipation.


----------



## The Soldier (May 21, 2012)

anyone got video clips from those gif files


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

Not yet it seems.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 22, 2012)

The TV spots are on Yotube, the ones that feature these monsters, that is. However, the quality is so fucking abysmal, that you're better off waiting for a higher quality version to be uploaded.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

People just can't Photoshop like they used too..


----------



## The Soldier (May 22, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The TV spots are on Yotube, the ones that feature these monsters, that is. However, the quality is so fucking abysmal, that you're better off waiting for a higher quality version to be uploaded.



give me the links that show those 2 scenes


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Yeah Tetra, hook it up with some links! (even tho Soldier didn't ask nicely at all, like a jerk)


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Yeah Tetra, hook it up with some links! (even tho Soldier didn't ask nicely at all, like a jerk)



Because The Soilder is a man you should try to be like .


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Shaddup, Huey.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 22, 2012)

Why don't you guys just fucking look it up yourselves?


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

I thought we were becoming friends Tetra lolz.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 23, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (May 23, 2012)

That thumbnail cracks me up for some reason.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

"GET AT ME BRO!"


----------



## TetraVaal (May 23, 2012)

Might be the worst green screen I've ever seen from WETA Digital. Hopefully they touch that up before the film's release.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

You know they will dude.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

I'm tired of these fucking trailers already.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

GET MAD CMX, GET MAAAD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

I'm already mad.

Fucking work computer locks up every three seconds, my wrist hurts, I can't see anything, it's hot, my customers are all fucking retarded.

I'm three minutes away from cutting my own throat just as a way out.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

What do you do for work bro?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

I support business accounts for Sprint.

I had one customer today tell me her employee lost his phone and they want to order a replacement. She then asks the cost of the replacement.


WHAT FUCKING PHONE DO YOU WANT YOU STUPID BITCH!?!?!?!??!?! WE HAVE SIXTY OF THEM!  WHAT IS THE FUCKING NUMBER? YOU HAVE THREE HUNDRED PHONES YOU CUNTY CUNT!!!!!!!!!

FUCK.


----------



## dream (May 23, 2012)

Sucks for you.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

So it went like this?

Client: A worker lost her phone.
Client: How much does it cost?

----
Totally forgetting the part where you say who you are and what the number is so you can look up the necessary information?


----------



## Swarmy (May 23, 2012)

They already included Prometheus in our cinema's scheduel :WOW Only 9 days to go


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

You all excited nawbie?


----------



## Swarmy (May 23, 2012)

Ofc I am  Did you just call me a newbie


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## Swarmy (May 23, 2012)

I've been on this forum since 2007


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

REPORTED FOR DUPE ACCOUNT!


----------



## Swarmy (May 23, 2012)

The mods let me use my new account if I let my old one be perm banned


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

What was wrong with your old account?!


----------



## Swarmy (May 23, 2012)

I was gone for an year and I forgot the password of the account and the email, so I decided to start fresh and let the other one perm banned.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

You so silly nawby.


----------



## Swarmy (May 23, 2012)

Yeah I know I lost all the postcount and the rep  But I like changes 

Is that you in the avatar btw?


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

Yeah bro. lol


----------



## Swarmy (May 23, 2012)

Nice beard  I only have a goatee


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

IM SO ANGRY NOW


----------



## Swarmy (May 23, 2012)

Go sleep or read some book, that would help


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

I CANT READ MAN, CMON


----------



## Swarmy (May 23, 2012)

Then watch Animal Planet to relax


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

If there's one thing I hate most other that jewez, it's animals!


----------



## Swarmy (May 23, 2012)

Hmmm you're a hard one  How bout a music channel then?


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

IT HURTS MY EARS!!!


----------



## Swarmy (May 23, 2012)

Fashion TV?


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

IM A NUDIST!!


----------



## Swarmy (May 23, 2012)

But you're wearing a hoodie in your avatar


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

I've been caught!


----------



## ExoSkel (May 23, 2012)

From what I understand, this movie won't have THE aliens but different type of aliens, correct?


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

Yeah man. 10


----------



## Swarmy (May 23, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> From what I understand, this movie won't have THE aliens but different type of aliens, correct?



Several actually


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

I've only ever seen the one in the trailers.


----------



## Swarmy (May 23, 2012)

Well there's the Space Jockey and the tentacle alien which was fighting something that might be a third kind of alien or just the early stage of the Space Jockey


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

I thought they were one in the same haha.


----------



## Swarmy (May 23, 2012)

See there's another alien fighting with the tentacles  It seems like a Space Jockey but I'm not that sure


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

Might be a shapeshifter!!!!


----------



## Swarmy (May 23, 2012)

Until I finally see the movie myself I won't be surprised by anything


----------



## James Bond (May 24, 2012)

Aiming to be at the midnight release for this next Thursday, although I think my cinemas only showing it in 3D :/ I dont like 3D cause I already have to wear glasses and wearing 3D glasses on top is uncomfertable not to mention my eyes usually get sore watching long 3D films.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

Lol, midnight showing.


Tell us how shitty the movie is.


----------



## James Bond (May 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lol, midnight showing.
> 
> 
> Tell us how shitty the movie is.



I acctually hope the movies going to be good, although the 3D will be annoying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

Imagine the mini Inception horns and scream sound effects....IN 3D!!!


----------



## James Bond (May 24, 2012)

Sound is always in 3D


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

But this is SURROUND SOUND 3D.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

I will be at the midnight release as well.


----------



## TSC (May 24, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I highly doubt it will be anywhere near close to as good as 'Alien.'
> 
> Lack of Giger, Moebius, and O'Bannon = just not as good.



I'm pretty sure I heard Giger came back to help with some of the designs for this movie.

Granted it's only murals but I'd say that's pretty important and will be well done.


I didn't know Moebius worked on Alien too. Usually I can spot something that's screams Moebius. He and Ralph McQuarrie (another awesome inspiring concept artist) died not too long ago and apart from one another


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

There were tons of rumors floating around about Giger, but _OFFICIALLY_, all that was reported was that Scott consulted with Giger on a couple of things. He didn't really come on set or spend a lot of time on the production, it was in stark contrast from how he went about contributing to 'Alien.' But yeah, he did design some murals, while Scott had other conceptual artists sort of re-work some of Giger's past designs that were never used for Jodorowsky's 'Dune' film. That skull pyramid is definitely taken right out of Giger's 'Dune' artwork:  compared to: 

So at the very least, a lot of the conceptual work has been twisted to fit the sensibilities of Giger's designs.


----------



## TSC (May 24, 2012)

Ah I see. I wonder why the change in mood rather than just have Giger on for most part. why take his stuff and slightly tweak it?


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2012)

probably cause he's 72 and retired


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lol, midnight showing.
> 
> 
> Tell us how shitty the movie is.



Fucking hater, this movie looks good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

It looks good, sure, but looks can be deceiving and I don't trust anything.


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2012)

My local Imax isn't showing the film till June 25th. Fucking idiots

Guess to the Multiplex I go, I hate that fucking place


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It looks good, sure, but looks can be deceiving and I don't trust anything.



Not even yourself?


----------



## Federer (May 25, 2012)

One more week. 

Can't wait to see Magneto.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Federer said:


> One more week.
> 
> Can't wait to see Magneto.



Ian McKellen isn't in this movie, silly you.


----------



## Federer (May 25, 2012)

Fassbender is. 

I never said anything about Gandalf.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Federer said:


> Fassbender is.
> 
> I never said anything about Gandalf.



You wanna fight about it?


----------



## Federer (May 25, 2012)




----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

McKellen is mine, Fassbinder is yours. You can't steal him from me!!!


----------



## Swarmy (May 25, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Aiming to be at the midnight release for this next Thursday, although I think my cinemas only showing it in 3D :/ I dont like 3D cause I already have to wear glasses and wearing 3D glasses on top is uncomfertable not to mention my eyes usually get sore watching long 3D films.



I just take off my glasses and put the 3D ones


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

I once dated a chick who's eyes couldn't comprehend the 3D aspect. They just couldn't focus.


----------



## Swarmy (May 25, 2012)

And you left her because of that?


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

More like she dumped him. 



Nice featurette.


----------



## Swarmy (May 25, 2012)

Except for some new images, that didn't really show much


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> And you left her because of that?



Naw bro, it was a long distance thing and I met her on WoW. After we fucked she got crazy, I wasn't having any of that.


----------



## Swarmy (May 25, 2012)

Crazy? How crazy?


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Baby crazy, apparently she's never fucked a man who she loved before and it was mind shattering.


----------



## Swarmy (May 25, 2012)

Oh my she wanted a baby?  You could have tried, maybe you'll feel better as a married father


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Fuck that man, she ended up being batshit insane about it. The only thing worse than a batshit insane woman, is a batshit insane momma bear.


----------



## Swarmy (May 25, 2012)

Was she pretty?


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Yeah, she was 25 with the body of a 19 year old. Huge rack to boot.


----------



## Swarmy (May 25, 2012)

You could have had beautifull children dude


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

.Nope.avi.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2012)

Listen Major we been through this I am sorry I took your girl from you . Let us move pass this and close this chapter in our life.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

She doesn't date brown people lol. Whites only.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> She doesn't date brown people lol. Whites only.



Until she met me and dumped you that is !


----------



## Swarmy (May 25, 2012)




----------



## TSC (May 25, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Yeah, she was 25 with the body of a 19 year old. Huge rack to boot.



Does she have a facebook page? I wanna check myself to see if you're correct.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2012)

I heard WoW girls can be pretty hot.

To bad everyone tells me the game is shit now.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2012)

Did you guys see the new clip?  Vickers manhandled poor David.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2012)

If I see any new footage I am not watching this, I have some things unseen and unknown.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

TSC said:


> Does she have a facebook page? I wanna check myself to see if you're correct.



She has her profile set to super private, and her main pic is with her baby. About 6 months after we broke up she hooked up with a guy she met online again and got knocked up.


----------



## TSC (May 25, 2012)

Are you the father of that baby?


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

TSC said:


> Are you the father of that baby?



Haha god no. There's no way that bastard is mine.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I heard WoW girls can be pretty hot.
> 
> To bad everyone tells me the game is shit now.



That's actually pretty true. Most of the WoW girls I've met IRL have been mega cute, but painfully shy. They play WoW because they are socially awkward IRL.


----------



## The Soldier (May 26, 2012)

Space Jockey Shirt


----------



## Bart (May 27, 2012)

Oooo woah ;O

*Everyone listen to this:*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIWERkzeHkk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (May 28, 2012)

That sounded horrible  Breaking arms and ripping flesh  Where did they get this from?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2012)

I just had a horrible thought. What if Madagascar 3 beats Prometheus?


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

It would suck quite a bit but as long as Prometheus makes a healthy profit I wouldn't really care if that happens.


----------



## The Soldier (May 29, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I just had a horrible thought. What if Madagascar 3 beats Prometheus?



I was disguted with the second one, I have no interest in seeing MIBIII


----------



## Bart (May 29, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> That sounded horrible  Breaking arms and ripping flesh  Where did they get this from?



Really horrible and I'm not sure ;O this is definitely the scene where his face literally melts I guess :WOW


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

Seeing it on Friday, jealous bitches.


----------



## αshɘs (May 29, 2012)

I have to wait till the 7th :/


----------



## The Soldier (May 29, 2012)

gonna see the early show friday morning


----------



## Swarmy (May 29, 2012)

Thursday night for me :WOW


----------



## TetraVaal (May 29, 2012)




----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

New featurette.


----------



## The Soldier (May 30, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


>



need to photoshop Noomi's hand cupping his croch


----------



## Federer (May 30, 2012)

2 more days for me, Friday I'm gonna see the shit out of this movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2012)

Are they releasing it everywhere but America three weeks ahead again?


----------



## Federer (May 30, 2012)

America sucks. :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2012)

It's like Japan releasing Final Fantasy XV in Australia before Japan.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's like Japan releasing Final Fantasy XV in Australia before Japan.



Better the world suffer if it sucks rather than America right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2012)

Are you suggesting that Prometheus could possibly ever suck?


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2012)

It's coming out in the US next week, the reason they delayed it was probably due to Snow White.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Are you suggesting that Prometheus could possibly ever suck?



I am not saying that......but what I am saying it could possible be bad.


----------



## Slice (May 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Are they releasing it everywhere but America three weeks ahead again?



It could be worse, Germany is getting it in August


----------



## Swarmy (May 30, 2012)

Tomorrow night for me :WOW I'll be wearing my Xenomorph chibi tshirt and haven't put on my glasses in 2 days so my sight can adjust right and I can wear the 3D glasses :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2012)

Slice said:


> It could be worse, Germany is getting it in August



Good. 

Damn Nazis.


----------



## Slice (May 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Good.
> 
> Damn Nazis.



Thats mean 

But at least we had Avengers one week before you. 

and Battleship was like 3 weeks earlier, but no sane person watched this


----------



## Swarmy (May 30, 2012)

Battleship wasn't good? I was planning to go see it


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2012)

I personally think that releasing American movies around the world before the U.S is stupid. 

The negative hype (if there is any), mixed in with piracy, probably caused Battleshit to bomb.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 30, 2012)

Slice said:


> and Battleship was like 3 weeks earlier



That was payback for getting Avengers early .


----------



## Deimos (May 30, 2012)

Just watched this. Very nice. Fassbender is great. And the graphics... Holy shit lol.


----------



## Pseudo (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Swarmy (May 30, 2012)

Only 63


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2012)

Interesting.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 30, 2012)

Just saw the TV ad, you can't even tell it's related to Alien... ridiculous

Also lol battleships..
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVOJ2v8iUKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TSC (May 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's coming out in the US next week, the reason they delayed it was probably due to Snow White.



You're kidding me right? Fucking Snow White movie is going be that popular of a movie? Prometheus is afraid getting own in BO by fucking Snow White??


----------



## dream (May 30, 2012)

TSC said:


> You're kidding me right? Fucking Snow White movie is going be that popular of a movie? Prometheus is afraid getting own in BO by fucking Snow White??



If that really was the real reason then I can see why they might not want to release it on that day.  The studio is probably thinking that Stewart's fans will go in droves to see the movie...pretty silly but it's possible that the studio thinks that or rather doesn't want to take that chance.


----------



## Gabe (May 31, 2012)

out this week end right?


----------



## dream (May 31, 2012)

Gabe said:


> out this week end right?



In some countries that does seem to be the case, June 8th in the US.


----------



## Gabe (May 31, 2012)

sucks till June 8th


----------



## Bart (May 31, 2012)

We get it on the 1st


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 31, 2012)

Hoping that this 'll turn out well


----------



## Deimos (May 31, 2012)

I just noticed we were actually the first ones to get this. How come we (Belgium) get the movies before you (US) do?

So like maybe I was the first one here to watch it.


----------



## Federer (May 31, 2012)

Gonna watch it tomorrow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

Everyone gets it before us. 



Who made this film anyway? Russia?


----------



## Federer (May 31, 2012)

Wiki says United States.

Wiki = canon


----------



## tashtin (May 31, 2012)

I'm prolly the only person in narutoforums that's gonna see it first. Watching an early screening today. you bitches jelly.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 31, 2012)

Looks like this has a midnight screening tonight at one of my local cinemas 

Think I might go see it tomorrow or saturday


----------



## The Soldier (May 31, 2012)

regal cinema by folks has firday june 8th at 1015 am, sweet I will be able to see it before I go into work


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

Federer said:


> Wiki says United States.
> 
> Wiki = canon



So it's an overseas film then, right?

I mean, it's not American, it's just made in America. Like how China makes American flags.


----------



## dream (May 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So it's an overseas film then, right?
> 
> I mean, it's not American, it's just made in America. Like how China makes American flags.



Yep, it's an overseas film.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

Well that makes sense.

I hope we get this imported, seems like a cool movie. Hopefully with English subtitles.


----------



## dream (May 31, 2012)

The original language is English, everyone else is getting imported versions of this.  Funny for an overseas film right?


----------



## Deimos (May 31, 2012)

tashtin said:


> I'm prolly the only person in narutoforums that's gonna see it first. Watching an early screening today. you bitches jelly.



Already beat you to it.


----------



## dream (May 31, 2012)

Deimos said:


> Already beat you to it.



Review.  Now.


----------



## Deimos (May 31, 2012)

I already kinda did in .

You need more details? I basically thought it was an awesome movie. Especially David was a very very good character. I found the special effects to be one of the best I've ever seen (if not the best).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The original language is English, everyone else is getting imported versions of this.  Funny for an overseas film right?


That is very strange, but I vaguely recall another movie in which that happened. It may have been the Final Fantasy movie.


----------



## Markness (May 31, 2012)

Can't wait to see it. The Pilots/Space Jockeys are an element that always enthralled me in the Alien mythos and it's been long overdue for them to 
be in the spotlight.


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2012)

86% on Rottentomatoes, it's off to a decent start.


----------



## tashtin (Jun 1, 2012)

Deimos said:


> Already beat you to it.



Bloody Belgiums, the bane of my life.


*Prometheus - 8/10* 

This was such an engrossing film from start to finish. Well acted, well shot, great use of 3D and a decent plot - it all comes together to create an exceptional movie.

Don't go in expecting to see "alien" it has almost nothing to do with xenonorphs and is only loosely tied with the alien franchise.

The only frustrating thing about it is that it ends with so many unanswered questions - here's hoping it gets a sequel.


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2012)

> The only frustrating thing about it is that it ends with so many unanswered questions - here's hoping it gets a sequel.



If it does well there will be a sequel.


----------



## Federer (Jun 1, 2012)

After seeing some reviews it would be quite stupid to compare it to Alien or Aliens, those were masterpieces.

It's quite hard to make a movie as good as those in this genre.

But I expect a decent movie.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 1, 2012)

7 more days to go


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm giving it 8/10 as well. The movie was spectacular! The effects were well used and amazing, as for the plot it was well written but many question rise about the nature of the Xenomorphs. For those that expect a lot of violence and gore however... there's not much gore but believe me there's enough violence and action though the movie concentrates on other things.


*Spoiler*: _ALERT SPOILERS_ 



To be the first (I hope) to say that the creature at the very end wasn't a Xenomorph :ho


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> 86% on Rottentomatoes, it's off to a decent start.



inb4 tetra.


----------



## Federer (Jun 1, 2012)

Just came back from the movie.

It's quite different than Alien and Aliens. It's not as terrifying as those movies, it's also not as exciting as those movies, the whole set up is different. In Alien it was all so mysterious, in this movie they are on an expedition and they wanna find out well our 'origin'. 

With that question the movie starts, but in the end you are stuck with more questions.

The special effects were great, but nothing outstanding, music was ok, the 3D was much better than the Avengers, it seems like there is a difference when a movie is shot in 3D or not.

Overall, I'd give this movie 7/10, I liked the Alien references, especially at the end. 

It was worth every penny, but I highly doubt that people will remember this movie over 5 years, it's good, not great and certainly not a masterpiece.

Oh yeah, I liked Fassbender's performance, but what I didn't understand is, his reasoning to do the stuff he did in the movie. Curiousity, perhaps?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 1, 2012)

David just wanted to see what'll happen


----------



## Federer (Jun 1, 2012)

David is a douchebag.


----------



## Federer (Jun 1, 2012)

And Idris Elba, mah man..............tapping that pussy.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 1, 2012)

Isn't this the first "Alien" movie with a love scene?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2012)

I rolled my eyes at the love scene too but it's one of the most important parts in the film.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 1, 2012)

The "product" of that love was so adorable


----------



## Psychic (Jun 1, 2012)

I have to wait next week for it, smh.


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> The "product" of that love was so adorable



I can only imagine that for now.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _MORE SPOILER ALERT_ 



I still don't get it why Scott said the movie won't have anything to do with the Xenomorphs since it pretty much explained they were created by the Engineers/Space Jockeys


----------



## James Bond (Jun 1, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> *Spoiler*: _MORE SPOILER ALERT_
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't get it why Scott said the movie won't have anything to do with the Xenomorphs since it pretty much explained they were created by the Engineers/Space Jockeys




*Spoiler*: __ 



Xenomorphs were acctually created by predators




Movie was fucking awesome, Fassbender owned


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2012)

I was meh on the film, but everyone else in my family loved it.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 1, 2012)

Its clearly setting the stage for Alien remake.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 2, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Alien remake.



Blasphemy        .


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 2, 2012)

we don't get it til june 8th no discussing it


----------



## James Bond (Jun 2, 2012)

-Dargor- said:


> Blasphemy        .



I think they could do it with honor and respect after seeing Prometheus.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 2, 2012)

To the people that watched it:


*Spoiler*: __ 



why did that engineer kill himself at the beginning? Was that on 
earth or the other planet?




 I think I got it, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it was earth and its how we were made, because you see his DNA getting "deconstructed" and spread on the water




I'm just not sure..


----------



## O-ushi (Jun 2, 2012)

Saw the movie yesterday. I enjoyed it. Its definitely different from the other Alien movies. Where as Alien and the sequel used science fiction as a backdrop to tell a horror or action story, Prometheus is way more Science Fiction for the most part with some horror and action thrown in. Anyone who has seen Star Trek TNG will definitly get that kind of vibe here and there. That does not mean its a bad movie, it's really enjoyable and the horror and action that is there doesnt dissapoint, one particular scene still sticks out in my mind that goes right up there with the chestburster scene from Alien. The Alien references in the movie were great but I couldnt shake the feeling that in making links to the Alien movies Prometheus was being held back on its own story a little. There are a lot of things that are left unasnwered that will hopefull be explained in a future sequel.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 2, 2012)

James Bond said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah AvP isn't even close to canon so that's thankfully a load of shit.


----------



## tashtin (Jun 2, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> To the people that watched it:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That was Earth during the Cumbrian period, life on earth before this period were "simple" unicellular organisms. The engineer kick started life as we know it on this planet and it's implied on many other planets (though it's never fully explained why, other than "they could - so they did")


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 2, 2012)

read the alien novel sometime, Ash explains the beings of the ship encountered the xenomorphs on another world and came infected, so they landed there ship on LV426 and sent out a warning to keep others away and from sharing the same fate as them


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2012)

Im glad I was warned that it was more Sci-Fi than Horror. I would've been pissed if I watched it, thinking it was a horror film.

Although I won't deny that I did want more of a horror film...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2012)

It's got some cheap scares so you'll be fine MH.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2012)

"cheap" scares doesn't necessarily make me happier. I was hoping for something like "Alien" where the entire movie is building suspense and creeping you out.

Although I'm hoping more for a different kind of experience. I just want to be interested/entertained, and I'm sure "Prometheus" will deliver.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 3, 2012)

tashtin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That was Earth during the Cumbrian period, life on earth before this period were "simple" unicellular organisms. The engineer kick started life as we know it on this planet and it's implied on many other planets (though it's never fully explained why, other than "they could - so they did")



I see, so I was right then..
*Spoiler*: __ 



I still don't understand why he(that engineer on earth) did it




I also don't understand David's reasoning to do all the things he did..curiosity can't be the sole reason..I hope..


----------



## James Bond (Jun 3, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I also don't understand David's reasoning to do all the things he did..curiosity can't be the sole reason..I hope..



Because hes an early version of android, remember in Alien the android was an older model so I'm presuming its the same with David where he isnt build with the three laws or something.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 3, 2012)

Was very meh. Generic and completely by the book. Like I said when the trailer first appeared, we have seen this movie million times.
Still, a decent flick, especially considering the ocean of shit the modern movie industry is. Go watch it.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't see why anyone would find the movie to be unsatisfying, it was visually spectacular and the plot was deep enough for a modern sci-fi movie.



James Bond said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ummm no 






The Soldier said:


> read the alien novel sometime, Ash explains the beings of the ship encountered the xenomorphs on another world and came infected, so they landed there ship on LV426 and sent out a warning to keep others away and from sharing the same fate as them



How canon is the novel?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2012)

> I don't see why anyone would find the movie to be unsatisfying, it was visually spectacular and the plot was deep enough for a modern sci-fi movie.



The issue with film was the pacing and the lack of tension or suspense for 3/4 of the movie. Also the ship was rather boring, it had those two rooms otherwise there was nothing of interest. Not a bad film but they could have done much more with the film.

The scene with Noomi Rapace is one for the history books though, that was some epic ass shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2012)

So I'm thinking this movie is mediocre to decent based on the ratings.

I will give this movie a review.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I didn't think the movie was _that_ deep. The sets were good and the acting was fine, and there was a reasonable amount of plot and tension. But it was kindof _cliche`_ at too many points and the horror elements are pretty by the book. Its not quite as clever as it seems to think it is with its rather average attempts at philosophy and stuff, but on the other hand it also can't seem to decide if it wants to be sci-fi or horror so I don't know how to judge it on that philosophy stuff (plus, its Hollywood). 

A lot of questions are brought up that aren't answered, but....


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the Space Jockey at the start can be explained by the title. Its a pun on the story of Prometheus- that alien "stole" from the gods by creating us humans, and the others were coming to kill us because we weren't supposed to exist. I wasn't sure, but I thought it looked like the Jockey at the start was assassinated.





Not a bad film, by any means...but a mild dissapointment nonetheless.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm going to see it Friday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2012)

Cool spoiler, bro.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 5, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Space Jockey at the start can be explained by the title. Its a pun on the story of Prometheus- that alien "stole" from the gods by creating us humans, and the others were coming to kill us because we weren't supposed to exist. I wasn't sure, but I thought *it looked like the Jockey at the start was assassinated.*[\SPOILER]



*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 



No  He sacrificed himself to create life


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> No  He sacrificed himself to create life



Life existed already.


----------



## Bart (Jun 5, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Space Jockey at the start can be explained by the title. Its a pun on the story of Prometheus- that alien "stole" from the gods by creating us humans, and the others were coming to kill us because we weren't supposed to exist. I wasn't sure, but I thought it looked like the Jockey at the start was assassinated.



I think you've hit the nail on the head right there ^^

Plus something that's really important,


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't believe for one moment the Jockey had expected humans to have evolved to such a stage; David being able to communicate with him would have been the last straw, ergo, immensely angering him.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 6, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm no


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 6, 2012)

I was gonna go see this at midnight tomorrow night, but I'm probably gonna hold off until my little brother takes his leave.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 6, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Life existed already.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I meant creating humanity 






Bart said:


> I think you've hit the nail on the head right there ^^
> 
> Plus something that's really important,
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



What makes you think he was assassinated? Clearly he was left there by the big ship that was visible in the sky to sacrifice himself in order to literally spread the genes.

And I agree that David angered him a lot


----------



## PakiSama (Jun 6, 2012)

those the movie have anything to do with alien or is 100% original


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 6, 2012)

The Movie Preview Critic did a trailer analysis on it.



I have to warn you though, it's around 40 minutes long and MPC has the tendency to REALLY read into things. I wish he trimmed down a segment in the middle where he just shows clips, but otherwise it was an interesting watch.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He seemed relaxed and didn't seem to really expect to die. That makes it look like an assassination. Either that or whatever he was drinking wasn't really supposed to do that.

Its possible that he sacrificed himself, but he didn't seem to be expecting to die and if he was trying to deliberately create humanity he could have found an easier way, if his species is so advanced as they are.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 6, 2012)

does anyone have pics of the proto xenomorph, it was on prometheus FB page but now I can't find it


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2012)

I will probably be watching this movie around this time tomorrow. :33


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 7, 2012)

we're going to the 1015am showing, it's the earliest they have before I go into work at 4


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 7, 2012)

Going to watch in 1 hr


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Movie was good but had no real payoff. Yes they are our creators, but why did they create us? why are they trying to destroy us now?

If that place is some kind of military installation, why did they invite us there? I'm guessing those small reptilian like creatures were created by them, again why?


----------



## tashtin (Jun 7, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He seemed relaxed and didn't seem to really expect to die. That makes it look like an assassination. Either that or whatever he was drinking wasn't really supposed to do that.




*Spoiler*: __ 



His behaviour came across as someone from a cult who accepted/ looked forward to death and the hooded robe only added to that effect.






masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> if he was trying to deliberately create humanity he could have found an easier way, if his species is so advanced as they are.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe they have a literal god complex about the whole thing, passing on a little bit of themselves "creating in thier own image"






Dr.Douchebag said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing those small reptilian like creatures were created by them, again why?




*Spoiler*: __ 



if you mean those snake like things; they weren't created by the engineers. They are the mutated worms, mutated thanks to the goo.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Wasn't the black goo made by the engineers? thats what I thought since they had it in vases


----------



## tashtin (Jun 7, 2012)

@Douchebag


*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah the goo was created by the engineers, but the "reptile's" were more of an accident.






The Soldier said:


> does anyone have pics of the proto xenomorph, it was on prometheus FB page but now I can't find it



Shitty quality but here you go.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2012)

Seeing it Saturday night in IMAX 3D.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They've left it wide open for a sequel, which I'd be interested in - the film left me with a lot of unanswered questions


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2012)

i watch these movies the morning after they premiere, i ain't dealing with all the dumb fucks at the theatre


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 7, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They've left it wide open for a sequel, which I'd be interested in - the film left me with a lot of unanswered questions



Ridley already planned on making a sequel when this was in pre production


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

Is this shitty-ass movie out yet? If so, I might watch it this weekend.

If not, fuck it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2012)

Ebert gave it a 4/4; inevitable disappointment now awaits.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is this shitty-ass movie out yet? If so, I might watch it this weekend.
> 
> If not, fuck it.



It comes out in the US at midnight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

Ah, then I will see this on $5.00 Sunday.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ah, then I will see this on $5.00 Sunday.



I am going to your theatre and tell them that they are being ripped off.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Jun 7, 2012)

I got a bad cam version. Didn't watch the whole movie, but what i've seen so far is pretty cool.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2012)

Who downloads cam rips for movies?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I am going to your theatre and tell them that they are being ripped off.


 How so? If anything I'm paying a reasonable price.

Way more reasonable than $13.00 or some bullshit. And I don't buy their overpriced snacks. Winner? Me. 


TetraVaal said:


> Who downloads cam rips for movies?


 I did that once. It wasn't terrible, but I refuse to do it again.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 7, 2012)

lol i watched a cam rip that had laughing and people getting pop corn. also used to get them when a friend got asian cam rips on dvd. they looked like they were shot on camera phones wrapped in used condoms.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

gumby2ms said:


> lol i watched a cam rip that had laughing and people getting pop corn. also used to get them when a friend got asian cam rips on dvd. they looked like they were shot on camera phones wrapped in used condoms.


Maybe they were?


I mean, it *is *China.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 7, 2012)

Bah, people who illegally download movies suck.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 7, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Bah, people who illegally download movies suck.



People who download are victims of circumstance, people who acctually make the illegal files and upload are the ones you should hate.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2012)

to be fair the tcket prices are criminal these days


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 7, 2012)

I've said this before, but I only believe that its okay to download movies illegally if there's no other option to watch them.

It should be treated as a last resort. I know this sounds harsh, but casual watching of illegal downloads to me is just as bad as the people who create them. I mean, if you know a property is stolen but take it, isn't that just as bad as stealing it in the first place?

If you told me that you lived in a country that likely won't get Prometheus, then okay. But ticket prices are like $7 if you see it as a matinee. Minimum wage is like $7 now.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 8, 2012)

Who saw it tonight?


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2012)

I did. :byakuya

My review:


----------



## LMJ (Jun 8, 2012)

But Elba was a pimp. And some parts kinda drug along slowly, then it would get hype as fuck all of a sudden. Also I was laughing so hard at the end. They were running from the ship falling. WHY THE FUCK DO YOU RUN IN A STRAIGHT LINE? MOVE THE FUCK TO THE SIDE.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2012)

Elba was alright but beyond him being a pimp I wasn't impressed.  About the end...people do stupid stuff.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 8, 2012)

going in 9 hrs to see it, since I got off work at midnight


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 8, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IMO


*Spoiler*: __ 



There are good and bad engineers ones that would sacrifice themselves to create life and ones that would take life in spite

The creatures/monsters were created by the engineers as means of bio warfare either during a civil war or a war with another race(maybe predators)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 8, 2012)

Artful Lurker said:


> IMO
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If the Predators are in this universe then I say yes it was them.


----------



## tashtin (Jun 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Way more reasonable than $13.00 or some bullshit. And I don't buy their overpriced snacks. Winner? Me.



Paying for overpriced snacks and drinks/ getting ripped off in general is part of the movie going experience. It's like going for a massage and not opting for the "happy ending".

You lose bro 



Artful Lurker said:


> IMO
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



What monsters? I don't recall the engineers creating any monsters.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So, finally Engineer was the Space Jockey that released the original alien in Alien.  Y/Y?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2012)

> Paying for overpriced snacks and drinks/ getting ripped off in general is part of the movie going experience. It's like going for a massage and not opting for the "happy ending



The fuck it is. I buy my own popcorn and same with drinks.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2012)

You tell them Eno


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 8, 2012)

I just bring a hoodie with me every time I keep a bottled water or Gatorade inside of it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2012)

The only time they check my bag is when there's some anal douche who wants to see I'm not hiding a cam but most of the time no hassle. They sell popcorn here at every store for about ?1, so why would I pay 5 times that at the multiplex?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2012)

I usually sneak in stuff too but I usually have lunch or dinner before I even go to the movies so I save money that way.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2012)

Movie was disappointing. I enjoyed it, but it was a definite let down.


----------



## Bart (Jun 8, 2012)

It was pretty good though ^^


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2012)

What was up with Pearce's ridiculous makeup? Why didn't they just cast an old man to play an old man?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 8, 2012)

Stunna said:


> What was up with Pearce's ridiculous makeup? Why didn't they just cast an old man to play an old man?



Because the spirit of a young man was needed for the role


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 8, 2012)

Stunna said:


> What was up with Pearce's ridiculous makeup? Why didn't they just cast an old man to play an old man?



That bugged me too  They had the resources to create epic landscapes and other special effects but couldn't do a proper make up to make someone look really old


----------



## tashtin (Jun 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The fuck it is. I buy my own popcorn and same with drinks.



store bought popcorn is shitty and grissly. Cinema popcorn is warm, buttery and sweet - the fact that you're also cheated out of your hard earned money only adds to the taste.

I'm not wrong.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 8, 2012)

This is what is usually smuggle in


----------



## James Bond (Jun 8, 2012)

Cinema food and drink is severely overpriced but it sorta adds to the experience I feel.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 8, 2012)

I liked the fact that the film was centered on the engineers and not "aliens"


----------



## Jena (Jun 8, 2012)

Stunna said:


> What was up with Pearce's ridiculous makeup? Why didn't they just cast an old man to play an old man?



Yeah that really bugged me 

They could've easily found some really old guy to be play the part. Or even just an old guy and then put makeup on him from there.

It was distracting, especially when he was standing. You could see that it was a healthy young man under pounds of makeup pretending to be old and frail.



And on the food thing, I almost never buy food at the theater. $4.50 for a small soda? Are you _kidding_ me? This is when carrying a purse comes in handy. I dump out all my crap and stuff it with soda and snacks for me and whoever else I'm going with. The only time I don't do it is on opening nights because they have actual security walking around and making sure people aren't smuggling in food.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2012)

You guys actually get bag-checked? I've never been bag-checked, and neither has any of my friends or family. 

We sneak in food all the time, and always get away with it. We'll buy stuff on the rare occasion, but for the most part I refuse to be a victim of cinema robbery.

As for the movie, planning to see it soon, probably next weekend or so. This weekend I've got other plans.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 8, 2012)

They try that shit up here in Canada we laugh and sat at our seats.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2012)

Saw it.

Found it alright.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2012)

Whenever I see a movie with my dad we stop by the convenience store on the way and he stuffs _my_ jacket with snacks.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 8, 2012)

You eat while watching movies?


----------



## Jena (Jun 8, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> You eat while watching movies?



You expect me to go two whole hours without food?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2012)

That's why I go to movie theaters that are mixed with restaurants, love those things.

Also, Ridley answers some unexplained things.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jun 8, 2012)

You eat every two hours?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2012)

lmao**


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2012)

> store bought popcorn is shitty and grissly. Cinema popcorn is warm, buttery and sweet - the fact that you're also cheated out of your hard earned money only adds to the taste



I watch alot of movies in the cinema, I feel robbed when I have to pay ?10 for a drink and some popcorn when I can get it for ?2 just 20 meters away. If I only went to the cinema now and then then I'd probably like to experience the whole thing but since I don't, I'm a penny pinching frugal bastard.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 8, 2012)

Going to go see it tonight. 

Hoping to shit my pants, piss, and orgasm at the same time.


----------



## Jena (Jun 8, 2012)

Light Hawk Wings said:


> You eat every two hours?



I require the blood of the innocent taken every two every hours under the pale moonlight.

But I've discovered that using the light from a cell phone works just as well as moonlight. Technology, man.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2012)

I saw it and liked it. But it felt that an inspired, thought provoking movie was constantly at war with a very conventional movie.

Still, that first 'horror' scene really got to me.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2012)

I can't wait to go see it tomorrow.

I just had an orgasm through my butt.

And I haven't even seen it yet.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 8, 2012)

think old man was like that because he was because he is older then anyone we could perceive/see in out modern era. in 2091 when he entered stasis he was probably at least 100 if not older. he was probably being kept alive by all sorts of medicines who knows what kinds of behavior he had in his youth or diseases in his decline. 

i know there are the odd 122 year olds out there but maybe he was 58 or so in there little ted clip in 2022 or w/e (look at rich/celebrities in their 50's these days. Goldie hawn still beautiful etc). so add 69 years he could be as old as 137 and then stasis. also vikers looks way to young obviously test tube baby possibly even a robot or an experimental human as well.   

but good movie if you can get all the concepts. (a lot of hidden ones) also beautiful cinematography. good in 3D probably would have drooled if it was imax.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2012)

What did you think of the birth sequence MH?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2012)

It was one of the highlights of the movie.

Honestly, I think the movie should've discarded the alien prequel element all together. It doesn't answer any of the questions that matter, forces in the questions that don't matter and it makes it too easy to compare the two. 

lol, ironically that it was a prequel to Alien was one of the reasons I anticipated it, so it's funny how I'd reverse my stance.

Had the movie cut out the attempts at making us squee like xenomorphs, it probably would've been great in its own right. Although there's nothing wrong with being good I guess.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 8, 2012)

once again, i ask.... WHY TEH FUCK DID THEY RUN IN A STRAIGHT LINE AWAY FROM THE SHIP WHEN IT WAS FALLING? RUN TO THE SIDES!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2012)

Spoilers...

I was hoping the ship wouldn't fall on her but Theron would survive and had instead got ripped apart by the Jockey.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2012)

That birth scene was scary.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 8, 2012)

So... should I watch this in IMAX 3D or just regular/IMAX?


----------



## LMJ (Jun 8, 2012)

Dude, that chick was so hardcore so do that shit while she was still conscience and doing all that shit after.


----------



## Jena (Jun 8, 2012)

The entire theater was squirming during the birthing scene


----------



## LMJ (Jun 8, 2012)

Ain't gonna lie, I jumped when those worm things took out those 2 guys.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2012)

That guy was so retarded. He deserved what he got.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 9, 2012)

Those two guys in the cave were hilarious.


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> That guy was so retarded. He deserved what he got.



OH HELLO THERE PHALLIC ALIEN LET ME CROUCH DOWN AND TRY TO TOUCH YOU YOU'RE SO KAWAII


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jun 9, 2012)

This is all the confirmation I need. I'm definitely seeing this movie tomorrow.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 9, 2012)

Just saw Prometheus and I thought it was great! Best sci-fi film I've seen in awhile.

Michael Fassbender was definitely the best part of the film. I liked how he had the whole innocent child robot thing going on early on and then he suddenly goes into a sort of villain-ish feel. I also liked how they managed to make some pretty disgusting scenes without making it look explicitly cheap and gory.

Although a number of the characters really felt kinda stupid for scientists, they had no caution at all when exploring a mysterious facility or handling alien creatures. If I see an unfamiliar snake alien creature hissing at me, my first impulse isn't to go near it like its a bloody dog. Nor would I wanna rest in a room filled with an unknown black goo. And why characters would run away in a straight line when the ship is falling in your direction is quite lolworthy.

And did anyone else think the big squid creature looked like a giant facehugger? it could explain why the alien that pops out as the chestburster stage looks large enough to look like a normal adult Xenomorph.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2012)

The 'running away in a straight line' bit didn't bother me because I'd think that one would be surprisingly impulsive during something like that. Think about how many times you see people freeze before being crushed. Your brain isn't being logical. 

Hell, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Theron's death is a testament to that considering as soon as she trips, she does nothing but scream in denial. However, the treating the alien like a dog bit was rather stupid




I found it odd- not necessarily bad though- that the film treated its bleak looking visuals with awe instead of terror. I prefer terror, but at least that was kind of new. Movies that usually go for the 'awe' effect have visuals more akin to "Avatar"., bright and vivid.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 9, 2012)

what I noticed too there were other structures behind the one they went in, made you wonder what was in those


----------



## Taleran (Jun 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> The 'running away in a straight line' bit didn't bother me because I'd think that one would be surprisingly impulsive during something like that. Think about how many times you see people freeze before being crushed. Your brain isn't being logical.
> 
> Hell,
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That is in direct line with what the characters are looking for though. For David it is the awe of discovery and Shaw it is the Terror of what is truly waiting there.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2012)

When Enno and company were complaining about the John Williams like score, I had a feeling you guys were being overly-dramatic. It felt fitting to me, and it's not like the movie was trying to be in your face with whimsy.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 9, 2012)

My two theories 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The engineer in the start of the film was being executed by his race because he was different (maybe peaceful) but in doing so accidentally created life on earth and human(who to the engineers are the spawn of their hitler) 





*Spoiler*: __ 



The engineer at the start of the film was the titan Prometheus and was being executed by his race because he helped and taught the humans and thus was despised by the rest of his race (who thought the humans as guine pigs that should simply be ruled)


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that the Engineer at the start of the film sacrificed his life to jumpstart life on Earth.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 9, 2012)

Lex Luthor said:


> I'm pretty sure that the Engineer at the start of the film sacrificed his life to jumpstart life on Earth.



Surely there are more efficient ways of creating life


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 9, 2012)

^

Not really. The Engineers actually seem to suck at it if you think about it. Most of their creations killed them or went wrong. 

Putting his DNA into the Earth was the only surefire way to do it.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 9, 2012)

Engineer at the start had some pretty amazing abs, wonder what his diet was like.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2012)

Lex Luthor said:


> I'm pretty sure that the Engineer at the start of the film sacrificed his life to jumpstart life on Earth.



It's possible but I personally like the idea of it being an accident.


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2012)

I had a question about the movie that I'm wondering if someone can answer for me.

Well...two questions, actually, but they're related.


*Spoiler*: __ 




So if the engineers wanted to destroy humanity, why did all the cave paintings have images of them? Did they not decide to destroy them until later?

And why would the cave paintings point to the location of one of the engineers' military bases and not their homeworld?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 9, 2012)

Jena said:


> I had a question about the movie that I'm wondering if someone can answer for me.
> 
> Well...two questions, actually, but they're related.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe the Engineers took it as a test. If humans were able to progress enough technologically that they were able to figure out and travel to the map shown, then they would be seen as a potential threat to be wiped out. If they weren't then the Engineers did not see primitive humans as a threat and just left them alone?

Either that or its just plotholes or it will be resolved in a sequel when Elizabeth finds their homeworld.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 9, 2012)

The answer to both is who cares

they're mcguffins 

:|


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah, neither of those things actually crossed my mind until now


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 9, 2012)

@ Jena


*Spoiler*: __ 






Jena said:


> So if the engineers wanted to destroy humanity, why did all the cave paintings have images of them? Did they not decide to destroy them until later?



The engineer in the start of the film was being executed by his race because he was different (maybe peaceful) but in doing so accidentally created life on earth and human(who to the engineers are the spawn of their hitler) *or *
The engineer at the start of the film was the titan Prometheus and was being executed by his race because he helped and taught the humans and thus was despised by the rest of his race (who thought the humans as guine pigs that should simply be ruled)





*Spoiler*: __ 





Jena said:


> And why would the cave paintings point to the location of one of the engineers' military bases and not their homeworld?



I think its because those paintings were made 33,000 years before the creatures attacked the engineers meaning it could have been use for a different purpose then





My theory 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The reason the creatures(not the engineers) were different to those in the alien series was because they(prometheus creatures) were the original design of the engineers wheras the creatures in the alien film have had 2,000 years of mutations, various hosts and adapting.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2012)

> Some of these were obviously left purposefully unanswered.
> 
> -Why did the engineers create humanity?
> Same reason why we as humans make robots and technology to simplify our life
> ...



Yeah I answered them questions too,

I give the movie a 4.5 out of 5.

Black Goo = David putting it in doc's drink = doc drinks = doc has sex with hallaway = squid = squid eating engineer = XENOMORPH


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2012)

You know I don't actually want answers for those, right? 

I just wrote them out because para wanted to know what questions people had about the movie. 

I guess I should've been more clear when I posted...


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 9, 2012)

Jena said:


> You know I don't actually want answers for those, right?
> 
> I just wrote them out because para wanted to know what questions people had about the movie.
> 
> I guess I should've been more clear when I posted...



:sweat can't say I never try


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 9, 2012)

After second viewing I find this movie garbage now. Incredibly stupid and lazy.


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2012)

Artful Lurker said:


> :sweat can't say I never try


That was aimed at titty 
The wall of text he posted was from another thread.



Hatifnatten said:


> After second viewing I find this movie garbage now. Incredibly stupid and lazy.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 9, 2012)

lol Bleach


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2012)

**


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2012)

> That is in direct line with what the characters are looking for though. For David it is the awe of discovery and Shaw it is the Terror of what is truly waiting there.



You don't need to defend it, although I think you missed my point. 

It has the same kind of look that "Alien" did, except whereas "Alien" used its visuals to scare you, "Prometheus" evokes a sense of wonder and awe. I thought it was odd as the visuals are very bleak and grim looking, but it does provide an interesting contrast.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 9, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> After second viewing I find this movie garbage now. Incredibly stupid and lazy.



you suck man


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 9, 2012)

The Engineer at the start sacrificed himself to cvreate humanity, he wasn't murdered, punished or anything, he seemed ready to die.

What I'm more interested in is exactly how that black goo connects to the Xenomorphs since the image of one Xenomorph was on the wall exactly where the goo was...


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2012)

saw the movie today i enjoyed it
*Spoiler*: __ 



one thing i dont get why did the engineer kill himself in the start


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2012)

I can't believe Elizabeth wanted to kill little squid baby with an axe. So what if it's a bastard child Elizabeth, give it some love you skank.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey now at least she gave it a good feed


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 9, 2012)

Gabe said:


> saw the movie today i enjoyed it
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dammit man! Read above you 






Ennoea said:


> I can't believe Elizabeth wanted to kill little squid baby with an axe. So what i f he's a bastard child Elizabeth, give it some love you skank.



It got too ugly


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 9, 2012)

@ gabe. his body underwent massive apoptosis. basically exposing the primordial waters to protein and genetic scraps which are built back towards life. life 'likes' awesome good working protein and rrna. we probably shared the ATPase gene and many rRna and tRna sequences with the engineers. similar appearances came from the fact that there is trends in life towards certain things and previously with them as a base for all genes and the fact that most genes will persist at some level somewhere there genes made it to us. eventually many similar pieces joined, similar structures formed, similar beings formed. they were around for 1.2 billion years so who know how many times they manipulated selection of a species or manipulated creatures who came to be. so just as blood vessels and tree branches form in the same way so could advanced lifeforms development (high intelligence, upright, group hunters, need to carry large brain, sexual reproduction for diversity, need to control heat gain/loss using circulation and hair/feathers, generification from specialization, separation of pulmonary and systemic blood) 

also the monster are just the combination of the greatest proteins discovered through many planets of evolution. the best quickest replicating, avoidance of degradation, invasive, hyper-efficient, systems utilization and active hybridizing biochemically and biochemically. the black goo is the greatest combination of every parasitic trait with no focus on tolerance and high focus on acquiring greater and greater proteins (efficiency, speed, tolerance to changes). as shown with each generation of consumption the monster grew stronger.(genes from lv 233 soil and worms, air based bacteria on ship, Holloway and liz's genetics an genetics of their comensal bacteria, engineer plus various engineer commensal bacteria and interal biotech(nanotech, specialized organs, genetics. they obviously are self modify).  so there is a need for so other genes to make an alien type monster as it still looked different. (giant space insect? ) 

also find it cool that the basis for alien and prometheus touches a lot of cultures/religions. the planets are named after the verses of leviticus that relate to the quandaries of the characters. 4;26 and 22;3 respectfully


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey I just met you, and this is crazy

but i'm a facehugger, and I love your body.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 9, 2012)

hey shut up man


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2012)

.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 9, 2012)

hey man I'm sorry


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 9, 2012)

Artful Lurker said:


> My theory
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




I like your theory. I believe that while evuloution was happening, since seeing the xenomorphs from back then to the present. Not to mention Alien: R had shown how stupid humans were to repeat the same BS their ancestors had done.Was AvP linked to the Alien universe, cuz I had some theories of my own to put foward.


Think their will be a sequel concerning where the woman and robot are going?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 9, 2012)

Utopia Realm said:


> Was AvP linked to the Alien universe, cuz I had some theories of my own to put foward.



I think it was, what are your theories?



Utopia Realm said:


> Think their will be a sequel concerning where the woman and robot are going?



Seems the most likely plot for a Prometheus sequel 


My two other theories 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The engineer in the start of the film was being executed by his race because he was different (maybe peaceful) but in doing so accidentally created life on earth and human(who to the engineers are the spawn of their hitler) 





*Spoiler*: __ 



The engineer at the start of the film was the titan Prometheus and was being executed by his race because he helped and taught the humans and thus was despised by the rest of his race (who thought the humans as guine pigs that should simply be ruled)


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2012)

I think I recall reading somewhere that 'Prometheus' regards 'AVP' as non-canon.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 9, 2012)

Where'd you hear that kido?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 9, 2012)

The shitty AVP films have never been canon they are in their own continuity thank god.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 9, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

